# Sticky  AngelBumps' Fertility Protocol!!!



## ♥AngelBumps♥

So many of you have contacted me regarding what supplements I took during my fertility treatment. So I have decided to make the information more easily accessible... Here it is...

_Angel Bumps' Pregnancy/Fertility Protocol!!!_

Be warned... here is the LONGEST list you will ever see, but if I didn't explain what each thing was for, then you'd only question it, naturally! So, I have put a short explanation of what each thing is used for and why and you can come to your own conclusions. I suggest you check the stuff out on the internet or via your clinic or GP before you take any of it, to ensure you have peace of mind that it is all safe for you to take!! It took about a year to gather all this information and it is copied and pasted in my digital diary which takes up about 50 pages of information, so believe me, this is the SHORTENED version! LOL!

Here goes....

I've posted this to other people and on other fertility sites, but I thought it also might help you all:

Just to let you know: a family member of mine tried for 2 and a half years before she got pregnant. In the end, she started using ovulation kits and got pregnant straight away. She was soooo sure of the date she ovulated, due to the dates of her period, but she was wrong. All she needed to buy was simple ovulation kits! Honestly.

I was never pregnant prior to trying IVF (to my knowledge) - for 20 years, until I changed my diet and started taking supplements seriously. There are very basic things you can also do to encourage sperm to meet the egg, for the egg to then fertilize and then for the embryonic cells to first of all multiply and implant, but you need to be eating the right things and taking the right supplements.

Here is a list of stuff I took:

You can buy from Holland & Barrett, Boots, ASDA, www.naturesbest.co.uk, etc:
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Take Evening Primrose Oil (High Strength) from first day of period for 14 days, then stop at ovulation and DON'T take for another 14 days or until your period comes again. EPO can cause your period to start, that is why you only take it up until ovulation, not after. It's a stop and start supplement not to be taken permanently. If pregnant, don't take. But keep using this procedure until you do become pregnant! Evening Primrose Oil is a herb that is often used specifically to help increase cervical mucus. Evening primrose oil is an essential fatty acid that is also an anti-inflammatory. Evening primrose oil will not only help to increase cervical mucus, it can also help to increase the quality and effectiveness of cervical mucus, and produce more "egg-white cervical mucus." GQCM can help the sperm reach the egg easier. It can make the uterus a less 'hostile' place. Taken over time, it can help reduce the narrowing of vessels and promotes blood flow. If you are not trying naturally, i.e.: having fertility treatment, then you can take throughout your treatment non-stop, but PLEASE *stop* in the 2WW, as it can bring on uterine contractions and therefore make you bleed/have your period.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

If you are trying to conceive naturally, you may wish to try cough medicine - sounds daft, but the theory is right:

Robitussin and it's Effect on Cervical Mucus
Robitussin works on the cervical mucus and increases your chances of getting pregnant. The sperm can swim up to meet the egg much more easily when your mucus is slippery!

Robitussin is a popular brand of cough syrup and it might be surprising to consider its relation with fertility. But the fact is that this expectorant is used to loosen and thin mucus of a different kind too, called cervical mucus, in women. Robitussin is only a specific brand and any expectorant that contains guaifenesin as the only active ingredient can be used in its place. Generic versions are most likely available as well. Be sure to carefully inspect the ingredients list to make sure the ONLY active ingredient as guaifenesin. Any other ingredients can diminish the effect you are looking for.

What is the recommended dose of Robitussin (or other cough medicine that only contains guaifenesin as the active ingredient?
The recommended dose for improving cervical mucus is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. Recommended dosage is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. If mucus still appears thick, you can take as the maximum dosage as listed on the label of the cough medicine. Water intake should be increased to encourage cervical mucus production and a full glass should take with each dose of guaifenesin.

If you're taking Clomid (clomiphene citrate, Serophene) as an ovulation inductor, it may help to know that it can cause hostile mucus in 30 percent or more of women using it. Higher doses of Clomid tend to be more associated with less cervical fluid and a thinner uterine lining, than the 50 mg dose and Robitussin can help to reverse this.

What cycle days should I take Robitussin (cough medicine that only contains guaifenesin as the active ingredient)?
Most doctors suggest taking Robitussin five days before and including the day of ovulation for a total of 6 days during your cycle.This helps provide the optimal environment to help the sperm survive and get to where they need to go.If you take Clomid, waiting until the day after the last Clomid pill is taken before starting Robitussin is suggested.

Water:
6 glasses of water minimum along with all the other drinks! Really, yes - really! 
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

The first mistake that couples make is assuming that a woman can get pregnant anytime. In reality, the conception window is very narrow - only about 5 days in any given menstrual cycle. Sperm, as a general rule, is said to be able to live up to five days in the vaginal canal, though t_hree days is a more realistic_ timeframe. The female portion, the ovum (or egg) only lives 24-48 hours. With these numbers, a woman is most fertile in the three days leading up to ovulation, the day of ovulation, and the day after ovulation.

The question that poses is obvious: When does a woman ovulate? If you'd like to subscribe to the old school, they'll tell you that every woman ovulates on day fourteen of her menstrual cycle. They're wrong, too. Every woman is different, so why should every menstrual cycle be the same? Some say that the best way to counter that is to just count back fourteen days from the day their next period is expected. Does this have to be so confusing? Not at all. If you'd like to have a good basic idea of when you ovulate, you should get a calendar. On that calendar, mark the date of your next expected period. Next, count backward from that date seventeen days. That will give you the date roughly three days before ovulation. Start having intercourse on that date and continue every other day until twelve days before your expected period. That should give you a reasonable chance at conceiving, but if you want a huge head start on the process, read on.

Cervical mucus is also a good indicator of ovulation. Right after menstruation, there will be little or no cervical mucus. As you approach ovulation, cervical mucus will get thick and extremely moist. During ovulation, you will usually observe what is referred to as "egg white cervical mucus." This is the most sperm-friendly mucus that a woman can have and it greatly increases the survival of sperm thereby increasing chances of pregnancy. In the case that egg white cervical mucus is never observed, there are products available to increase quality mucus production or even substitute for it. Evening primrose oil is an excellent product for increasing cervical mucus quality.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

Also, per day take
• Folic Acid, at least 400 mcg, but you can take up to 5000 mcg (only this must be prescribed by a GP). I took 2 Folic Acid x 400mcg per day in addition to the following, some of which already contain extra folic acid, as it is a perfectly safe supplement. New studies suggest folate can increase pregnancy rates, prevent miscarriage and can help sperm to have the correct balance of chromosomes. Avoid drinking tea and other drinks that contain tannic acid (tannin) whilst also taking folic acid or aspirin. These may be drinks like your decaf green tea, or normal decaf tea - tannin is still in these drinks. A clue to what drinks contain tannin is if you take a sip and your tongue feels 'fluffy' - the fluffier, the more tannin in your drink.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take throughout pregnancy). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses. Not sure if there is enough evidence, but you want to make sure you are taking supplements that are right for you. Q10 can also protect sperm from cell damage. CoQ10 (also known as ubiquinone) is in every cell of the human body...
http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxification-diet/coenzyme-q10.htm
It also reduces the risk of preeclampsia:
http://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/S0020729208005626
(to take Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x 200 ug Selenium - helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x 500 to 1000 mg Vitamin C - helps improve pregnancy rates. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).(Don't take more than 1000mg per day, which is the best amount - more can cause stomach upset, etc). Vit C can also protect sperm from cell damage. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x zinc 15 mg - THE most important fertility supplement! Helps EVERYTHING! Helps prevent miscarriage, too (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). Zinc helps with implantation. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x iron 14 mg - helps with quality of blood. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x vit B complex - balances out your hormones and encourages pregnancy (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x vit B6 10 mg - helps produce progesterone - the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). Some people get pregnant, but do not produce enough progesterone, so the pregnancy does not continue. So this could be a vital supplement for some ladies. I believe it helped my Gestone (progesterone injections) work better in my body, by helping my body to 'put' the Gestone where it was needed! B6 also strengthens the immune system. Taking supplements such as vitamin B6, zinc and magnesium can help to reduce the risk of miscarriage since these nutrients are all required to help the pituitary and ovaries produce the high levels of oestrogen and progesterone needed to secure the pregnancy until the placenta can take over. (Especially in 2WW).

B6 deficiency can lead to a buildup of estrogen in your system causing decreased progesterone production. A proper balance of estrogen and progesterone is essential for conception to occur. Too low a level of progesterone can lead to miscarriage and luteal phase defects (where the time from ovulation to menstruation is shorter than 10 days).

B6 effectively reduces blood estrogen and increases progesterone in the body making you much more conducive to getting pregnant.

B6 can help reduce and prevent the symptoms of morning sickness - even severe morning sickness...
http://www.morningsicknesshelp.com/morning-sickness-cure.html

Vitamin B6 can also improve mucus quality. Sperm needs a viable mucus consistency travel through the cervix to get to the egg, and the better quality fertile mucus you have, the easier it is for sperm and egg to meet and hopefully make a baby.

B6 works best when taken with the other B group vitamins as it absorbs better this way. Just 50 mg is usually enough to make positive changes, although if you don't notice a difference in your luteal phase within two to three months, try increasing the dosage. 100-200 mg is usually recommended by care/health professionals (SHORT term), but.... You need to balance your/any intake of B6 with B12 - it's important to remember this. B6 can disguise a B12 deficiency/anemia, so make sure you are getting BOTH. B6 can cause (reversible) nerve damage if taken excessively, so PLEASE try to take no more than 50 mgs per day (if taking LONG term), just to be on the safe side! (500 mgs is great during 2WW and if you get a positive, I should think you could take this until week 12 and then taper down, to a more sensible limit, like 100 mg, 50 mg or 10 mg...)

Just to clarify, you can take B6 up to 500 mgs to help produce progesterone in the 2WW, but it's meant to be a short term thing, because B6 can cause nerve damage, which is apparently reversible. If you are going to increase your B6 from 50/100 mgs per day, make sure firstly, that you are supplementing with some B12 (to avoid B12 anemia/deficiency) and secondly, that the increase is only for the SHORT term! For example, you wouldn't be on 500 mgs for months on end, just every so often, for example, with your treatment cycle.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK334&q=b6+progesterone&btnG=Google+Search&meta=lr%3D&aq=0&oq=B6+progester

Above link is a simple search on google for B6 and progesterone. It is not true to say that there is nothing that can be done to increase progesterone production in your body - that is what I thought only a few months ago.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

Multi vitamins:
These can be great, but can contain Vitamin A which is a no no. You may be wondering why you should take all these things separately and not just settle for a multi vit? The answer is simple; a multi vit could not contain all of these things in the quantity you need. It is a bit of a bind and time-consuming sourcing all these separate supplements, but the extra time invested is worth it for the desired result. Imagine, a lot of people out there take a multi-vit anyway and they are not trying to get pregnant like you. Multi vits have the basic RDA as recommended for people NOT trying to conceive. People with fertility issues need to have a 'boost' more than a multi-vit can provide in MHO.

***SOME INFO*** Most vitamins, ESPECIALLY B-vitamins are WATER SOLUBLE and therefore your body will get rid of what it doesn't need via your urine! Don't dwell on the figures too much, ie: 1MG, 1.5MG... know that you are TAKING ALL AT OPTIMUM levels and the rest your body will disperse with - it is NOT an exact science [this list]   ***
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• You must be taking Pregnacare Conception (Pregnacare Plus is for pregnant ladies and also has slightly different ingredients, so take the 'Conception' variety, which has proven effect on conception rates)? You can take the Pregnacare Plus when you get pregnant!
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Royal Jelly - 3 x 500 mg per day. Helps produce fantastic eggs! Really great for both your fertility. Can increase sperm count!
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Bee Propolis - 1 x 500mg per day - acts like a natural antibiotic, gets rid of minute harmless (to us) germs, that may be harmful to a tiny embryo. Evidence suggests in IVF trials at has helped to increase pregnancy rates from 20% to 60%. The pollens also improved the ability of the eggs to withstand the incubation period. Bee Propolis can be beneficial to women with endometriosis.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

All of the above are in addition to your Pregnacare Conception which contains a very small amount of L-arginine - you can also get L-arginine from Holland & Barrett. (It is also perfectly safe to take Pregnacare CONCEPTION alongside (up to) 5000 MG folic acid).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• L-Arginine - I took 500mg per day. L-Arginine helps the embryo(s) implant! Can help with sperm motility and sperm count!
***SOME INFO*** L-Arginine is sometimes used for preeclampsia - this will assure you that it is still safe to take if you get pregnant - so DON'T WORRY!!! Take untill 12 weeks, if you want to. but your DOCTOR will advise you, so take their advice once pregnant!***
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA) - from H&B, another great supplement for cell division - helps the embryos divide/continue to make cells. Good for egg quality. It enhances the effect of vitamin C. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Decaf Green tea x 4 cups per day - FULL of antioxidants, so makes the blood in the uterus as fresh as a daisy, gets rid of any bad toxins - take folic acid separately to any tea as tannin interferes with absorption.

Green tea has been linked to spina bifida in one study. This may have something to do with people not taking enough folic acid to surpass the effects, or taking their folic acid at the same time as the green tea, be warned:

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=146

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-341463/Green-tea-danger-pregnant-mums.html

http://www.babycenter.ca/pregnancy/ref/greenteasafe/

http://www.babycenter.com.sg/preconception/activelytrying/greenteaexpert/

Additionally, it may not just be green tea, it could be any tea! But it's only one study!
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• a handful of Brazil nuts every day after ovulation and/or embryo transfer - helps the embryos implant (Brazil nuts contain natural selenium). (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• plenty of water - needed to flush out your system and help with blood flow and flush out ovaries of toxins. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• eat at regular intervals - so your body 'feels' a routine. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

If you are not using fertility treatment - Buy an ovulation kit to help you know when you are ovulating. As soon as you ovulate, you can stop taking the EPO and start eating the Brazil nuts!

- No caffeine
- No alcohol
- No smoking
Each of the above 3 things reduce your chances by between 10% and 90%, fact.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

If you have heavy or 'clotty' periods, or blood clotting issues (get this checked out by your GP) ask your fertility advisor about the following:

• If you are not allergic to aspirin, ask your GP if it's ok to take 75mg per day (no more because the stronger it is the less the effect! 75mg as been proven to be just right). It stops minute blood clots from forming in the uterus and staves off killer cells (which can kill the embryo) - Be careful if taking aspirin with EPO and fish oils and Q10 as they all have an effect on blood! Divide doses throughout the day and take your aspirin totally separately to your folic acid because aspirin interferes with folic acid absorption, for example, I take my aspirin just before I got to bed. You can take low does aspirin up until you are 36 weeks pregnant. You have to stop then, as you may go into labour at any time, so you need to have your blood able to clot! Low dose aspirin is available on the shelf in ASDA, Tescos, etc. Avoid drinking tea and other drinks that contain tannic acid (tannin) whilst also taking aspirin. These may be drinks like your decaf green tea, or normal decaf tea - tannin is still in these drinks. A clue to what drinks contain tannin is if you take a sip and your tongue feels 'fluffy' - the fluffier, the more tannin in your drink.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Fish oils - High strength fish oils help the 'quality' of the blood in the uterus which encourages the embryos to wanna grow there. Make sure the fish oils are from the 'fish body' and not the fish's liver, as the liver type may contain mercury. So NO Cod Liver Oil! There are plenty of fish oils that are made from the body only - check the ingredients. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

Your other half can take all of these except maybe for the B-Complex and B6, which are more for women in any case. Zinc, Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, Folic Acid, Q10 and Arginine are the most important male protocol though - as I know what it's like getting men to take anything! You could start him off on a few of these and then maybe encourage him to take some of the others I have mentioned. Vitamin E is also good for his sperm. As it is an antioxidant, both of you could take vitamin E up until your pregnancy test, not after.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

*When it comes to his fertility:
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) - men:*
Together with zinc, B6 is essential for the formation of male sex hormones. A deficiency causes infertility in animals. 
Sources: molasses, brewer's yeast, whole grains, nuts, brown rice, organ and other meats, egg yolks, fish, poultry, legumes, seeds, and green leafy veggies.
Dosage: RNI 1.4 mg per day, but up to 50 mg may be used per day.
Note: Zinc is needed for its absorption.

*Vitamin B12 - men:*
Folate and B12 are needed for the synthesis of DNA and RNA. These make up the blueprint for the genetic code of the entire body. Low levels can cause abnormal sperm production, reduced sperm counts, and reduced motility. even if your count is only on the low side, supplement with B12.
Sources: lamb, sardines, salmon, fermented foods that contain bacteria. Calcium aids in its absorption.
Dosage: RNI from 1.5 mcg per day.

There may be absolutely NOTHING wrong with your partner, there was nothing 'wrong' with mine, but he felt he should 'boost' his sperm quality, which was already good, so that the resulting 'embryo' has really good set of chromosomes and all the right ingredients to make a baby - it still does take two.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

There are a lot of supplements here! I took a batch in the morning with my breakfast and another batch with my lunch to divide it up, as it is a lot to swallow, literally! Once you're pregnant, you can revise what you need to take. HONEST, I DID TAKE THEM ALL.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

No Artificial Sweetener -- Although there has been a great deal of debate, studies have found that artificial sweeteners, like *aspartame*, may be linked to cancer and decreased fertility. Aspartame has been linked with miscarriage. So avoid, or be very wary of Sugar free, diet, 'no sugar' foods and drinks. (Especially in 2WW). I have not had any throughout treatment and pregnancy. Full stop.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

Avoid Vitamin A in supplements and foods that are high in vitamin A, such as liver, but *Beta Caroten*e is a pigment in plants that is converted into vitamin A in the body naturally. The *corpus luteum* is very high in beta carotene, so it may be cardinal in the regulation of the reproductive cycle hormones. The Corpus Luteum is the yellow-pigmented glandular structure that forms from the ovarian follicle following ovulation. The gland produces progesterone through the second half of the menstrual cycle and into early pregnancy, which prepares and supports the uterine lining for implantation. Progesterone also causes the half-degree or more basal temperature elevation noted after ovulation. If the corpus luteum functions poorly, the uterine lining may not support a pregnancy. If the egg is fertilized, a corpus luteum of pregnancy forms to maintain the endometrial bed and support the implanted embryo. A deficiency in the amount of progesterone produced (or the length of time it is produced) by the corpus luteum can mean the endometrium is unable to sustain a pregnancy. This is called Luteal Phase Defect (LPD). It may be beneficial for some ladies to take Beta Carotene because of this.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

*These two may be found in your main fertility supplement in any case, but they are worth a mention:*
Manganese
Deficiency may lead to defecive ovulation, and inhibit the synthesis of sex hormones. Manganese competes with iron for absorption. It is advisable to take manganese supplements with protein foods and vitamin C.

Magnesium
We need B1 and magnesium for energy production. Take with selenium, calcium, vitamin B6, and D to aid in absorption. Take with protein foods. Alcohol, tea, coffee, and smoking inhibit absorption. Taking supplements such as magnesium can help to reduce the risk of miscarriage since these nutrients are all required to help the pituitary and ovaries produce the high levels of oestrogen and progesterone needed to secure the pregnancy until the placenta can take over.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

*I would suggest breaking them up into 2 or 3 batches per day, to make it easy on yourselves and easier on your stomachs! Try the iron separately to your zinc. Take your iron with your vitamin C. Take L-Arginine separately to L-Lysine [due to the herpes & cold sore virus - one can cause it, one can stop it - so TAKE SEPARATELY/ different times of day]. Take aspirin with nothing else.*

Good luck and I hope that some of these things will help you and your partners. 
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

Just a note, there has been a lot of talk about a painkiller that has been used around the time of Embryo Transfer that for some reason has aided implantation. This painkiller is called: *Piroxicam* and is marketed under the name of *Feldene*. Please ask your clinic if they are willing to trial this with you.
http://www.fertilityneighborhood.com/content/in_the_news/archive_1115.aspx

Mainly....
10 milligrams (mg) of piroxicam (Feldene) approximately 1 to 2 hours before embryo transfer... took implantation rates from around 30% to 50% - sounds bl00dy great! But not sure why this isn't being trialled over here...  
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

WOMB WARMING:
OK, this is something I did leading up to Egg Collection day (ovulation, if you are trying naturally). I personally DO NOT recommend doing ANY form of belly, stomach, womb-warming AFTER EMBRYO TRANSFER. There is GOOD evidence to suggest that embryos die off after having heat applied. Embryos are heat sensitive - anything warmer than body temperature is a danger to them. The point of womb-warming is to get the blood flowing to the ovaries and uterus and to get everything 'on the move' - there is NO need to do it after the embryos have been put back in. By all means, keep your belly covered up with your clothing as you would normally and in your bed with your duvet, but PLEASE do not apply any heat to your belly WHATSOEVER after ET. Just my personal opinion, but I have posted about this subject before with some excellent clinical links that show good research that proves this. This is also one of the reasons your clinic will ask you not to take hot baths AFTER your ET.

The temperature inside the human body is around 98.5°F/37°C - about the same as a tropical jungle! Embryos are heat sensitive and perish easily with the addition of heat - scientific fact. The reason you warm your womb up to Embryo Transfer is to get the blood flow going prior to the embryos been placed inside. After this, the human body is keeping them warm enough. Obviously, you wont be walking around in cropped tops in this weather, but it is advisable to keep your belly covered up! Apart from this, no additional 'heat' is required. For example: this is the reason they tell you to avoid hot baths and steam rooms. This is related to the reason why water birthing pools are heated to 37.5 degrees for when the baby is about to come out - so that the baby is not distressed. Don't mess with body temperature!

The human oocyte is temperature-sensitive and is therefore kept in a humidified incubator until transfer.

During all handling of oocytes and embryos they must be protected from extrinsic sources of physical and chemical stress. Such factors can be grouped into three major areas: (1) temperature changes; (2) culture medium osmolarity and pH; and (3) air quality, although they do interact in various ways. The simplest way to consider these factors is that any compensation that an oocyte or embryo has to make comes at an energy cost, and hence must be considered as "stress" since the cells' physiological energy budget is dedicated to its normal development.

As for temperature - The oocyte (embryos to us ladies!!) in particular is extremely sensitive to alterations in temperature. Cooling causes the spindle to depolymerize, risking aneuploidy of the resulting embryo if not all chromosomes reattach to the spindle when it repolymerizes as the oocyte warms back up to 37°C. In addition, temperature shifts can affect trans- membrane transport and many intracellular metabolic processes. For example: information derived from the early days of bovine embryo transfer states that more frequent shifts in holding temperature, and the greater the magnitude of those changes, the worse the embryo quality (measured in terms of pregnancies achieved). Consequently, human oocytes and embryos must be held as closely as possible at a stable 37°C.

There's evidence that a rise in your core body temperature could be detrimental to your developing fetus, particularly in the first three months when the baby's neural tube is developing: some studies have linked a rise in core body temperature to neural tube defects in babies such as Spin-Bifida.

I was strictly told to avoid any form of additional heat - and I'm preggers, so I'm not arguing with their medical advice!! I was using a hot water bottle to warm the injection sites on my butt on thighs prior to injecting and this helps to circulate the blood in order for the oil to be more easily absorbed. I mentioned this to my nurse on one of my visits and she said, as long as you're not putting that hot water bottle anywhere near your tummy you'll be fine! I told her not to worry, I wont! I was frightened to death of any additional heat getting to my tummy!

There is a lot of good come out of Chinese medicine and acupuncture, but please do not take things in the literal sense! Use your best judgment and read things carefully! Womb warming is only good leading up to EC. Some people swear by Chinese medicine, this book that book, just think about it logically in your head.... when you have a high temperature, you are usually sick, right? Your body's core temperature is the around about the same all around your body. Keep covered up, but don't apply heat to your tummy after ET. There no scientific evidence to suggest womb warming works to get your embryo to implant. It only works to increase blood flow/circulation prior to EC. Sorry.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

I have soooo much more information and to post it all here would be insanity as I'm sure you will all get bored of the stupidly long list, but if there's anything else, just ask.

I'm also not in the least bit embarrassed to say that sometimes people get things wrong... I got all this info from books and the internet and as such, things can get out-of-date VERY quickly! I would encourage you to check out the latest information yourselves and to check back here to see what items have changed, as I will ALWAYS update. I'm not the kind of person to stick to my guns and give out useless, outdated info, just to save face. If it changes - I will change it here - promise. 

Please don't hesitate to ask any questions - I will try to make the answers shorter than this!

Good luck all! x

Great link - http://www.naturaleyecare.com/diseases.asp?d_num=52

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Caz.s

Hi angelbumps

this list is great. Thanks so much for posting it. We are just about to finish our last tx for quite a while as we need to save more funds. But in the mean time will start taking all the bits you have listed

thanks again 

Caz xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi Caz,

No worries. I thought it was a shame that this info is out there, but not in a place altogether... If it is, I haven't found it! There are things I've not added, but I felt that this is what I took, others are different, for instance some ladies take spirulina, or DHEA etc - but I don't think my belly had enough room for much more stuff! And, I can only give out the info of things I took and that I think helped me personally.

I hope you don't mind, I looked at a few of your posts and it seems you are like I was before, just never getting to the test day without a dreaded bleed. I really pray that you are wrong and that you get that elusive BFP, but I know the feeling too well. I was worried that it was that I was not producing enough progesterone and that's why this time I took B6, as it is said it aids the body in the production of progesterone. I hope that you do not have to save again for more treatment and that this time it has worked, but if you do, maybe the B6 is something you could also try (along with beta-carotene [not vitamin A])?

Yes, make sure you look into all of the items you want to take to make sure they are right for you.... Anything your body doesn't need, it will get rid of anyway, but it's always good to make sure you're ok with everything.

Did you take aspirin this time around? Sorry, random question, I know! Just reading your siggie, not sure what meds you were on, so being nosey!

I love your doggy by the way! What a wonderful woolfie! I bet he keeps you warm in winter! 

Good luck for the 11th. 

A x


----------



## Caz.s

Thanks a

my furbaby is wonderful she is so lovin and always makes me happy

it's so frustrating not getting to otd wish I get a nice surprise but don't think I will still a little bit of hope.  I didn't take aspirin this time. Bu I started taking it after last tx but then had to stop
when I had a hysteroscopy last year. They didn't find anything and just removed my two fibroids. 

The drugs I were on this time was orgalutron gonal f 300 an gestone. 

I thinks it's brill you have put it all together it's so much easier to put together thanks again and you can look at any of my posts I do jot mind one bit. 

Thanks again xx


----------



## Miki D

Hello Angelbumps,

I just wanted to say a big big thankyou too for putting such a fantastic list of vits on here, I've printed it out and will take it to H&B. I'm just taking fish oils and a pregnancy/conception supplement at the moment, my clinic have said I can take asprin, I'm not sure when to start that though (3rd cycle hopefully April/May).

Massive congrats too, hope you're loving every minute of it  

Miki xx


----------



## cosmicgirl

I just wanted to say a big thank you too Angelbumps    I've just printed out your post and will be going over it with a highlighter pen soon and I forsee a trip to H&B at the weekend....once I've remortgaged the house  

Big congrats by the way


----------



## ANonnyMouse

wow, very thorough....thanks so much for taking the time to share with us


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi Miki - no worries, share and share alike, that's what I say!
- just to let you know, my clinic let me take aspirin straight away, before all my other meds started, so I think you can start to take it immediately! I think I started it several weeks prior to treatment and I still take it up until I'm 36 weeks. x

Hi Cosmic & Bonita - many thanks all! Try to buy when H&B do one of their famous half price sales, they do them every other month!

Good luck to you all and thanks for saying thanks!

A xx


----------



## kitten77

hey hun! lovely that you have put all this in one place! i know you have wrote this out for me a few months ago and im on your concoction of vits as we speak.

ive been giving DH B12 complex and B6....do you think i should stop? (he takes loads as it is so if any not doing him any good then better to stop, and plus dont want to make him worse!)

the amount of tablets we are on is silly, but anything is worth a try!!!!! 

does cost a small fortune tho! (and take out the small bit of that sentence).

GOOD LUCK to all.


----------



## Han72

Rah, my head is spinning!     Thanks AngelBumps that must have taken aaaages to put together 

Er hi BA    

xxx


----------



## ANonnyMouse

Nix


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hey Kitten!

How are you?

Well, I found this info on men taking B12 - I don't think it does any harm, but his bones will be strong!....
_Folate and B12
While calcium is the most well-known bone-building mineral, taking high doses of calcium supplements can make men's risk of prostate cancer skyrocket. (Two servings of dairy per day will fill your calcium need without increasing your risk). Save your bones and your manhood with folate and B-12. A combination of B vitamins are important for bone health and help lower levels of homocysteine, an amino acid that ups your risk of blood clots. A 2005 study published in the Journal of the American Medical Association, reports men who took a daily dose of folate and B-12 were 80 percent less likely to break a bone than those taking placebo._

Read more: http://www.menshealth.com/supplements/supplement/Folate_and_B12.php#ixzz0f3mMmitk

And this for B6:
_http://www.healthandage.com/vitamin-b6-reduces-men's-risk-of-colorectal-cancer

In a study done in 1993, South African researchers measured vitamin B6, vitamin B12, and folic acid levels in a group of healthy men with moderately high homocysteine levels. They found these levels to be low. In a placebo-controlled follow-up study, they found that a daily vitamin supplement containing 10 mg vitamin B6, 1.0 mg folic acid and 0.4 mg of vitamin B12 normalized elevated plasma homocysteine concentrations within six weeks.
http://www.vitamin-update.com/definition.cfm/id/9.html_

Either way, I don't think they have done/will do any harm, they seem to have benefits for men!

*When it comes to his fertility:*
*Vitamin B6* (pyridoxine)
Together with zinc, B6 is essential for the formation of male sex hormones. A deficiency causes infertility in animals. 
Sources: molasses, brewer's yeast, whole grains, nuts, brown rice, organ and other meats, egg yolks, fish, poultry, legumes, seeds, and green leafy veggies.
Dosage: RNI 1.4 mg per day, but up to 50 mg may be used per day.
Note: Zinc is needed for its absorption.

*Vitamin B12*
Folate and B12 are needed for the synthesis of DNA and RNA. These make up the blueprint for the genetic code of the entire body. Low levels can cause abnormal sperm production, reduced sperm counts, and reduced motility. even if your count is only on the low side, supplement with B12.
Sources: lamb, sardines, salmon, fermented foods that contain bacteria. Calcium aids in its absorption.
Dosage: RNI from 1.5 mcg per day.

So all's good!

One of the best fertility websites EVER:
http://infertility.health-info.org/male-infertility/male-infertility-improve-sperm-quality.html

It does cost a lot, but whatever I can find at Tesco, ASDA, etc, I buy there instead and then get the rest from specialist places like H&B and NaturesBest...

A xx

To you all: keep checking back, as I edit this on my computer on a weekly basis when I learn any new info, and I will also add anything new here. Good luck!! x

A xx 
/links


----------



## isobel snow drop

Thanks Angel I can't believe  your baby will be here in 11 weeks  Good to see your still going strong


Isobel
xxxxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Aw, thanks Isobel... I still get a bit worried... I suppose I can't believe I am pregnant and it's going to happen; I'm going to be a mummy... I keep worrying it's all going to be stolen away...  

I hope that this year is your year hun xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

Thanks


----------



## Caz.s

Hi everyone

angel thanks again for postin this. 

I thought I would let you know that I am  going to start this in a couple of weeks. After the next af and all the other drugs are out of my system totally. 

I picked up some of my vitamins today in superdrug and they have buy one get one free at the moment. So instead of paying £52 it only cost me £26.

Boots also have 3 for 2 offer on. 

I still have to buy some of the less popular ones but with the money we are all spending on tx and saving helps

happy shopping


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi Caz, 

I totally agree, if you shop around, there are bargains to be had! I know it's an extra expense sometimes, but no way as expensive as our treatment, eh?

We've gotta think on our feet and do anything that helps the treatment success percentage rates go up! Yes indeedy!!

_By the way, not sure I mentioned, but Nature's Best have really good high strength fish oils and Vitamin C with bioflavonoids (good for us doing IVF) and they are both suitable throughout pregnancy..._ they are a litte more expensive though. Also, ASDA do a high strength vitamin C with bioflavonoids and there's less in the bottle, but far cheaper...

Good luck all!

A xx


----------



## QAGirl

Hi Angel 

Caz gave me this link about suppliments. 

WOW it is certainly full of fab info, like some other ladies I too have had to print it off. I now wish i had had this info for the 2yrs i took Clomid!!

Thanks very much to all your in depth research and knowledge xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi QAGirl!
I know! Every time I read something new, I'm like: God, why hasn't anybody told me this!!!??!?!!? I'm determined to have as much info as possible in one place!
Good luck for the future hun xx


----------



## QAGirl

AngelBumps can i confirm I have interpeted this correctly? I should be taking; Pregnacare conception, folic acid, selenium, Vit c, zinc, iron, Vit B complex, Vit B6, royal jelly, bee propolis and Q10. DH can take; wellman, zinc, royal jelly, bee propolis, Vit E, selenium, Q10, and folic acid? Wow that sound alot  
Your assistance is truely appreciated x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

How do QA Girl!

Yes, I know it's hard to believe, but WE DID take it all, honest, honest, HONEST! It's entirely up to you what you choose to take, ie: tailoring to your own specific needs, but I just did not know WHY the IVF wasn't working, so I covered ALL angles! A bit OCD and a bit insane, but yes, took them all!   So glad we did!

The selenium, Vit C, Iron and Q10 were all for implantation/to prevent miscarriage and I am still taking them now in addition to my Pregnacare Plus (switched from Pregnacare Conception when we got positive pregnancy test). I stopped taking Royal Jelly and Bee Propolis when I ran out.. approx 9/10 weeks pregnant (??), same with L-Arginine and ALA. Also, took B6 for the progesterone help, but I'm still taking it along with the B-Complex. I stopped taking Q10 around 20 weeks pregnant, even though it can help with preeclampsia.

It's best to look at the reason why 'X,Y,Z' should be taken and see if that's a reason that concerns you both, then consider if you should take it. Our concerns were miscarriage, even though I'd never been pregnant, it was still a concern (re: age, etc); and implantation, having never had one! I researched the things that concerned me and looked at clinical trials in these areas concerning things clinicians did and what the patients supplemented with, in their diets.

Hope this helps??  

A x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Just adding these useful links I have used that go into details about some studies that have been done in infertility treatments, etc:

FEMALE:
http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/VF/HealthNotes/HN_live_uk/Concern/Infertility_Female.htm

MALE:
http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/VF/HealthNotes/HN_live_uk/Concern/Infertility_Male.htm

A x
/links


----------



## kitten77

QA girl - i take them all!!!!!! been 'working' with angelbumps for a while and finally im taking them all! it is a task i can tell you that, but well worth it if it works i say, going to be on them for at least 6 months and then try isci again!!!! thanks again angelbumps for all your help.


----------



## QAGirl

Kitten77 - I am taking them all! Taking 14 tablets daily with DH taking 11   I too will be doing ICSI, had my initial appt today telling me this. Can't wait ti get started.

All the best of luck


----------



## Jammybabe

Hi All

Angelbumps - could I ask:
- how long were you on this prep supp regime > 3 months?
- for 5 months now I am on the Preg Conc and the 5000 dose folic acid, Omega Vpure supps (EPA/DHA) plus wheatgrass (I heard it was useful!) but no other additional supps. Just started Beta carotene but thinking of getting L'arginine and Q10 now.
- do you think some supps can be taken less than 3 months to be adsorbed and have an effect?  
- do you consider EPO is safe to take if doing solely IVF?  
- So what warm drinks do you take in addition to decaf green tea or is it purely water? I'm taking an organic GT (I wish!).
- did you bother with DHEA if not why not? I decided not to.
- did you bother with acupuncture to maintain blood flow and keep womb warm? I use a hot water bottle at night and sometimes in the day at moment.
Sorry all the questions! Hope all going well!

Jx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi Jammy,
Off work ill today, so will keep short if you don't mind!  
I was on some things for longer than 3 months, but things like royal Jelly/Propolis came along a lot later and they worked (IMHO) just as well (my eggs/follicles were bigger and bigger much earlier) consultant asked me what I'd been doing to get such great results!
I took EPO constantly as could not try naturally, so it made no difference to me, except in treatment when I stopped around EC/ET.
I took green tea decaf and coffee decaf, fruit juices and water. I was really good with hot drinks and just kept it to green tea really.
I didn't take DHEA - said to mess with your hormones and was already doing that with injections, didn't want to ruin my chances, so never took!
I did acupuncture on IVF 3 and was BFN, I think my therapist was pants TBH. She put me off...   kept leaving needles in my head and all sorts! AND she was fully qualified!!! Still think it is a worthwhile thing though, just not for me.
I warmed up until EC/ET NOT after ET though - just don't belive in it afterwards, due to the scientific fact tha embryos are sensitive to heat and can die off. Not worth it... loads of women get pregnant and don't know it and didn't use heat, eh? So, I reckon it's useless afterwards (ET)!
I don't mind all the questions! I'm just so tired and ill today, I hope you don't think I was too rude along the way with my short answers!
Good luck honey!  
A xx


----------



## kitten77

oooooo babe, hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Jammybabe

hi A
Sorry to hear you weren't too hot yesterday, really really appreciate your reply, sooo helpful. Take it easy!

I was thinking of RJ/propolis but I may just stick with Manuka Honey and EPO! I couldn' t find anything suitable somehow...
I passed your info onto a friend of mine the more ladies that can be better informed of successes and supps the better! 
Take care
Jxx


----------



## Miki D

Hello Angelbumps and everyone else,

Help, I'm in a mad panic!!

I've just been accepted for tx (I'm NHS), wasn't expecting this at all, didn't think we'd get funding and thought it would be a few months off anyway (v.lucky I know).

Anyway, the problem is i haven't started taking all my vits yet (apart from pre-preg multi-vit and fish oils). V.naughty I know, I should have got them way before now. Should I get them now, will it make any difference, or have i left it too late?   I'm on a long protocol (had 2 short protocols previously).

I wanted to try acupuncture this time too, but I think I'm definitely too late for that.

I've stopped drinking since new yr and have been healthy eating since (well healthyish, just had a naughty weekend of fish and chips etc)

Oh I'm so unprepared and panicking now  

Any advice anyone?

Miki
x


----------



## kitten77

Hi Miki D

First off congratulations on the NHS funding cycle and second CALM DOWN. 

worst thing you can do is stress, as for the vits and the acu....my view....what is the harm (when stimming think anglebumps will be better to tell you what you should and shouldnt take), but before then what is the harm, get some vits in there, and your doing great with the no drinking (bow down to you i have no willpower!). 

good luck with it, and fingers crossed.


----------



## Miki D

Thanks Kitten, I do need to calm down!

I may have to wait a bit longer anyway, I went for a scan this morning and have a cyst and only 7 follicles so not great! But on the positive side it gives me more time to be healthy and get some vits down me.

I did go and get some of the vits last night so I'm feeling better about that.
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Wow. Just discovered this thread and want to say a huge, massive thanks for Angelbumps for all her help.  What a great job you've done.   Off to print out the list, arm myself with a highlighter and write a shopping list!
Susan
x


----------



## Jammybabe

I've got a question for Angelbumps - I' m all dosed up with quite a few of the vits etc you recommended, but need advice on the EPO which I onyl started taking in last 2 weeks. If doing ICSI presumably can take this all thru the month having stims? But if prior to stims month I guess must still stop the EPO at ovulation time...when do you recommend starting again?

Good to stagger tabs throughout day there are so many and I agree with you on the DHEA not attempting that one. I even have a horlicks at night to keep my milk quota up its so full of minerals and vits better than ovaltine in fact. Has bit A in it but I expect it will be veg source asked the question but no reply from Horlicks believe it or not they never get asked this question so taking longer than normal to find out! I know
I need to get out more!

Btw this green tea is really staining teeth - I tried a well known organic South African brand did you find one that was really drinkable and non staining in the end? You must be an expert! Even got DH into it now...

JammyX


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  Just a quick question before I finally give in and go to bed!  Can I still take my pregnacare if I'm taking all these extra supplements?  Don't want to be taking too high a dose as some of them are also in the pregnacare.  
Thanks
Susan


----------



## Louiseb26

Hello Ladies

I'm new to this thread...hope you don't mind me joining in  

I wish i had found this thread a couple of days ago.I went to the Dr's in the week (never got to see my own GP) To be told not to take anything other then the multi vitamin.Everything else have not been tested and a waste of money   

I also spoke to her about having LIT in Athens and on having Humira x2.She told me that none of this is medically proven and she thinks its also a waste of money    (Well thanks for nothing) I just wanted to get out of there after that...i wont be going back to see her.But i will be telling my GP about how upset she made me feel.

AngelBumps - I wanted to thank you loads for this thread   its really helped me out...went to Holland & Barrett today to add to my other collection  

A Big thankyou to Karenanna for finding this thread for me...thanks lovely.

Lou xx


----------



## pumpkinseed

Hi Ladies
Thanks for all this info - just bookmarking it.
Pumpkinseed
xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Oh, I'm sorry all! I've not been online for a fair few days... just so tired when I get home after work these days! Apologies!

Well hello to you all and good luck with your treatment... gonna try and answer some of your Q's!....

SUSAN P: You must deffo take Pregnacare with these supps. Pregnacare is like the 'base' supp, with the rest added on. If you skip, hop or jump any of these vits/supps, make sure that Pregnacare isn't one of them!  

JAMMY BABE: If you are not trying to conceive 'naturally' then there is no harm in taking EPO throughout your treatment, but make sure you stop in the 2WW, as EPO can bring about uterine contractions and therefore can bring about your period - and none of us want that do we!?!  

JAMMY BABE: Oh, no! I hope your teeth aren't green! LOL!   Sorry! Well, I didn't seem to have that problem, but I wonder if you're drinking it around the time you have just brushed your teeth? Tooth enamel is extra porous after brushing your teeth, or drinking something fruity/citrussy - like orange juice? Or, eating fruit? ... I used a Decaf version of the Rooibos Green Tea and that was really lovely, but I also used the Tetley's Decaf Green Tea - I think they were from Sainsbury's as I seem to remember getting them from somewhere I didn't go often... The Rooibos is quite a nice tea actually!  

MIKI: You know what they  say? Better late than never! The vits and supps can have an amazing effect... For eg: I only took my 'bee' stuff a few weeks before treatment and I know they made a difference for me!

LOU: I think there are many great doctors out there, but not all of them specialise and are jack of all trades and master of none. They say things aren't 'proven', but then give yourself 5 minutes on Google and I think they would find that they are! There has been a lot of research into vits and supps for years now, some of it from the 1970's - or even earlier, so they have no excuse not to be aware, or make themselves aware of the these 'little tricks of the trade' that can really boost fertility and calm everything down in your body and make the uterus a nutritious place and make sperm and eggs fantastic. Go with your heart hun. We have to give these things a go don't we? They would rather we inject hormones and all kinds of medications into our bodies, but ignore the simplest and least expensive options of diet change with vitamins and supplements - what's wrong with them? Don't they know how much fertility treatment costs? Of course we are going to try everything! Not just throw money at clinics and be told to just take 400 mg of folic acid every day - LIKE EVERY OTHER WOMAN is doing ANYWAY! We need MORE by default! Rant over!  LOL! How dare they just tell you to take a multi-vitamin?? OMG, just proves their lack of knowledge on the subject.  

PUMPIKNSEED: Bookmark away!

As always, the very best of luck to you all.  




A xx


----------



## Griffo78

Thanks for this.  TTC naturally at the moment until I get my diagnosis.  I take already quite a few of these vitamins, I may need to add more on the list.  I was also researching what foods contain some of these vitamins and it already looks like I eat a lot of the right foods which contain some of these vitamins.  Do you think this is enough?  Or should I also supplement with vitamins?

DH thinks I am nuts spending all this money on vitamins.  He has only been taking zinc, cutting down on alcohol and eating lots of healthy foods.  I told him I have to do take this into my own hands and do something proactive.  No doctor or consultant is going to help me with anything like this, so it's down to me to make any difference.


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi Griffo,
Well, you sound like you are doing all the right things! Your other half may think you are nuts   spending on the vits/supps, but believe me, when he sees just how much the fertility treatment costs, it pales in comparison!  
Only thing I would say is this: It is better to get all these vits/supps from your normal food diet, where possible, although obviously things like Bee Propolis, Aspirin, EPO (for eg) aren't things that you can get in your normal diet!   However, for people like me, with bowel problems, it is hard for my body to absorb certain things and therefore I need more than average just to make sure I'm getting the average - if that makes any sense??
Glad you are making the difference for yourself - that's what I did!
A xx


----------



## Griffo78

That's what I told my DH yesterday after I spent quite a bit in Holland & Barrett.  And also I said isn't it better to get my body in optimum quality so maybe we might not need IVF.  He was quite low yesterday and just said we'll have to have it probably anyway and he wasn't prepared to wait for it on the NHS.

And I forgot to say congratulations as well.  I look forward to following the rest of your journey.


----------



## DoodlePip

AngelBumps  - just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to put this down for all of us - I have read through it several times and it has been a huge help. I've been taking some vits and pregnacare but it has helped think about what I want to add to the growing number of pills!!!  

DP is probably less than thrilled though - not sure how many more I can give him without him finally complaining!! Men! he has been pretty good though and has even cut down on his caffine - which is something I thought I would never see.

anyway a massive thanks once again and a big congratulations too x


----------



## Louiseb26

AngelBumps - I'm so with you on that one.I'm going to try and stick with my own GP...at least she knows whats shes talking about.
Can i ask how many vitamins you took a day? I'm taking 20...DH said I'm nuts  

Big Congratulations to you...i see from your ticker your due in 8 weeks...what fantastic news lovely.

Lou xx


----------



## QAGirl

Louiseb26 - I'm on 18 tablets a day too   We'll be rattling together!


----------



## Louiseb26

QAGirl - We sure will be rattling   Shake rattle and roll


----------



## DoodlePip

sounds like we are all rattling then!!!     I certainly am now!

I was in town this morning with DP and I swear he sped up as we approached Holland and Barrett and starting muttering about surely not needing any more vitamins!


----------



## QAGirl

men are funny - I have managed to get DH to take 11 tablets a day!!!


----------



## DoodlePip

Well done you!!! -   11 tablets a day is impressive  - I've got him on 7 and I reckon I can squeeze in another couple just not sure if taking it into double figures is taking it too far for him!


----------



## Louiseb26

Ladies i think I'm doing somethink wrong.My DH is taking 3 a day...right hes in for a shock


----------



## DoodlePip

he's not going to know what has hit him!


----------



## QAGirl

Go for it Louise!!! I have my DH taking Wellman, Selunium, Vit E, Folic acid, Zinc, Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis and Q10. Not that he had much choice


----------



## DoodlePip

love it!!!  
I  just put them out with his breakfast in the morning and he gets his wellman with his dinner - so not much choice there either! 

QA - just noticed your at Wessex - that's where I'm going too.... well when I finally get things moving again!


----------



## QAGirl

Doodlepip thats great you should check out the wessex thread too!! It's fab


----------



## QAGirl

PS I love the dog in your signature   Where did you get him from?


----------



## DoodlePip

Will check out the Wessex thread too - thanks 

got the dog from here... hope that works! x

http://www.bestsmileys.com/dogs/

/links


----------



## QAGirl

Thanks x


----------



## Louiseb26

I have the little dog to...thanks Doodlepip  

Will let you know how i get on with DH and the vitamins


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Griffo78 said:


> That's what I told my DH yesterday after I spent quite a bit in Holland & Barrett. And also I said isn't it better to get my body in optimum quality so maybe we might not need IVF. He was quite low yesterday and just said we'll have to have it probably anyway and he wasn't prepared to wait for it on the NHS.
> 
> And I forgot to say congratulations as well. I look forward to following the rest of your journey.


Hey Griffo, Aw, they do get low sometimes don't they? Bless em. IVF can sometimes seem like an easy option to those not in the know and it's a shame that the media have given it this reputation and made it seem like something easy to fall back on, but as we all know, it ain't. I'm sure once you both get on the vits/supps band wagon, you will know you've done everything possible and the doctors can do the rest. You never know... my cousin was just about to get put onthe IVF waiting list when she got pregnant... she started taking Pregnacare Conception and used ovulation sticks - after two and a half years of trying! Her little boy is 4 weeks old now.
Nobody knows what's around the corner, keep positive, both.
A xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

DoodlePip said:


> AngelBumps  - just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to put this down for all of us - I have read through it several times and it has been a huge help. I've been taking some vits and pregnacare but it has helped think about what I want to add to the growing number of pills!!!
> 
> DP is probably less than thrilled though - not sure how many more I can give him without him finally complaining!! Men! he has been pretty good though and has even cut down on his caffine - which is something I thought I would never see.
> 
> anyway a massive thanks once again and a big congratulations too x


Hello Doodle Pip!
Thank you! It is good to have all the info isn't it? Even if you don't need to take anything else, it's nice to know what role vitamins can play so we can be better informed. Who would think a simple little vit or two could make so much difference!?
Thanks, we're over the moon! You soon  !!
A xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Louiseb26 said:


> AngelBumps - I'm so with you on that one.I'm going to try and stick with my own GP...at least she knows whats shes talking about.
> Can i ask how many vitamins you took a day? I'm taking 20...DH said I'm nuts
> 
> Big Congratulations to you...i see from your ticker your due in 8 weeks...what fantastic news lovely.
> 
> Lou xx


Oh, thanks Lou! Can't wait for the little bugger to come out! He's a right little kicker and he wriggles all the time, weird!

I took about 20 tablets per day! Around 10 in the morning and same later on! Good news is that you taper off, or reduce when you get that positive, so it's not forever! It's just to jump start your body into pregnant mode! Once it's there, it's just to keep the essentials, like Vit C, Iron, Zinc, Selenium, etc for eg. - That's a lot less than 20 anyway! LOL!

A xx


----------



## Caz.s

Ok ladies I really need to know your secret when it comes to getting your men to take tablets, mine seriously is a baby. He hates it. 

I have told him he can have another month off (i am too) but then its back on it he hasnt seen what he has to take yet 

Good luck everyone AB not too long to go now xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Caz.s said:


> Ok ladies I really need to know your secret when it comes to getting your men to take tablets, mine seriously is a baby. He hates it.
> 
> I have told him he can have another month off (i am too) but then its back on it he hasnt seen what he has to take yet
> 
> Good luck everyone AB not too long to go now xx


Thanks CAz! 

Oh, bless him! Mine was good you know, but he likes the idea of vits and keeping fit you see, so it wasn't as hard with him... It may be easier to explain briefly what each thing is for/does... I think that helped with my other half. He could see some benefit for him, too - for example: L-Lysine, L-Arginine - good for muscle tone... Sold it to him in a second!

PLUS, vits and supps are a great way to boost your fertility, meaning less money (hopefully) spent on fertility treatment, therefore more money in your pockets for maternity/paternity leave - cos that's the next big expense, believe me!

A xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Just copied you and got myself one of those cute dogs too!  
Haven't got my hubby on a heap of tablets yet.  He's always had super sperm so I never really thought about it for him.  Might change my mind now though.

Can I just check with everyone, did you all tell your GP about taking so many supplements. I've never done it in the past but if I'm taking so many, I feel I should really run it past him first.  What do you think?
x


----------



## DoodlePip

Caz.s said:


> Ok ladies I really need to know your secret when it comes to getting your men to take tablets, mine seriously is a baby. He hates it.


Caz - mine has in the past been a bit old school about the whole vitamin thing(trouble with being with an older man!!!) but has been very good this time round. The clinic suggested him taking wellman anyway which got him started - I mean a real doctor suggested it!!!    . 
I also mentioned money - I pointed out that we were already spending all this money and surely anything that will give us a helping hand has got to be worth a try... maybe even save us the expense next time, money can be put to better use etc etc. 
I also built him up - took a few and then sneakily added to it over a period of time!  He doesn't know it yet but there are a few more to come!  also agree with angelbumps about explaining what they actually do, think that helped convince him too. 
But our main issue obviously comes from his side so at the end of the day he is keen to do his part - so to speak.
Hope you manage to convince him x

good to see lots of cute little dogs! xx


----------



## Jammybabe

Just to say that there is a Wellman Conception multi available - my DH is on this just in case our stored ICSI ampoules don' t survive thaw process! Had to break it to him,  like having a brolley....if you don' t have one its bound to rain!

Anyway this Wellman contains a boosted supply of Arginine and Selenium plus CQ10...he' s also taking an additional supp of Arginine and Selenium separately plus cod liver oil, Vit C and whatever else I can slip in! Always with water/juice and has a tea drink decaf organic an hour or so later not before...
Jx


----------



## Griffo78

Hey Griffo, Aw, they do get low sometimes don't they? Bless em. IVF can sometimes seem like an easy option to those not in the know and it's a shame that the media have given it this reputation and made it seem like something easy to fall back on, but as we all know, it ain't. I'm sure once you both get on the vits/supps band wagon, you will know you've done everything possible and the doctors can do the rest. You never know... my cousin was just about to get put onthe IVF waiting list when she got pregnant... she started taking Pregnacare Conception and used ovulation sticks - after two and a half years of trying! Her little boy is 4 weeks old now.
Nobody knows what's around the corner, keep positive, both.
A xx 
[/quote]
My friend's sister was on the IVF waiting listing, think she was due to start some time this year. Around xmas she thought what the hell I'm going to have a drink as haven't had one in ages. Few days later she found out she was pregnant after over 3 years of ttc. Her DH had a low sperm count too.

Yesterday I actually spent a few hours looking at your list of vitamins and researched what foods contained them. We already eat a lot of the foods to get these vits. So I think the best way for my DH is to give him the right foods rather then supplements. Although there are a few where you can't get through food. He's pretty good at healthy eating.


----------



## kitten77

my DH takes so many for his kidney disease anyway, which is about 15, then he takes his vits which all in all he takes about 30 per day!    but he dont mind and he have never moaned and he just wants to help! bless. we have pills eveywhere!!!! gets a bit boring having to take them tho, he has take about 7 at a time in one gulp, i have to take one at a time!


----------



## Louiseb26

Ladies i managed to get DH to take 6 last night...I've told him thats the way it is   He did make me laugh...i left them on the table,he thought they were mine    MEN  

Lou xx


----------



## QAGirl

AngelBump

Can you please advise?

I have been taking some of the vit ans sups you have mentioned but stupidly went shopping for more without writting down the doses   I have been taking Vit B6 10 mg but accidently bought 50mg, is this too much?
The same with Vit E (for DH) bought 800iu instead of 400iu, again is this too much to take?

Also what does EPO do? Is it worth taking and if so how much? (I have been given a 500mg box)

Kind regards x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi QA Girl!

Don't worry, 50mg of B6 is still absolutely fine. I do know of women who have taken that amount and more. I would say 10 mg is the minimum you should be taking, but with so many vits to take (and swallow!) this amount is also a good size.

Just to point out:
Too much vitamin B6 can result in nerve damage to the arms and legs. This neuropathy is usually related to high intake of vitamin B6 from supplements, and is reversible when supplementation is stopped. According to the Institute of Medicine, "Several reports show sensory neuropathy at doses lower than 500 mg per day". As previously mentioned, the Food and Nutrition Board of the Institute of Medicine has established an upper tolerable intake level (UL) for vitamin B6 of 100 mg per day for all adults. "As intake increases above the UL, the risk of adverse effects increases." 

So in other words, you are taking a safe amount, 100 mg would compromise this safety, so make sure you stick to just one 50mg a day.
_______________________________
As for the vitamin E for DH - There isn't enough evidence to know what the effects might be of taking high doses of vitamin E supplements each day. If you decide to take vitamin E supplements it's a good idea not to take too much because this might be harmful. Taking 540 mg or less of vitamin E supplements a day is unlikely to cause any harm. 

For vitamin E you may need to observe lower limits if you take supplements containing "dl-alpha-tocopherol," a synthetic form of the vitamin. This form's upper limit is only 1100 IU for people 19 or older and 900 IU for those 14** to 18. The natural form, "d-alpha-tocopherol," differs in name by only one character, so check the label carefully.

To convert IUs of vitamin E into milligrams of alpha-tocopherol: multiply the number of IUs by 0.67....

So, his 800 iu of vitamin E is = 536 mg (as said above: Taking 540 mg or less of vitamin E supplements a day is unlikely to cause any harm).

The health risk of too much vitamin E is low. A recent review of the safety of vitamin E in the elderly concluded that taking vitamin E supplements for up to 4 months at doses of 530 mg or 800 IU (35 times the current RDA) had no negative side-effect on general health, body weight, levels of body proteins, lipid levels, liver or kidney function, thyroid hormones, amount or kinds of blood cells, and bleeding time.

It should however be noted that ingestion of total vitamin E products in excess of 1200 IU daily may interfere with absorption and metabolism of vitamins A and K. But one can get benefits with much lower levels of vitamin E.

The Institute of Medicine has set an upper tolerable intake level for vitamin E at 1,000 mg (1,500 IU)/day for any form of supplementary alpha-tocopherol because the nutrient can act as an anti-coagulant and increase the risk of bleeding problems. One important caveat is for people who are on "blood thinners". Individuals on anti-coagulant therapy or individuals who are vitamin K deficient should not take alpha-tocopherol supplements without close medical supervision because of the increased risk of hemorrhage.

I would just like to point out that 800 iu seems a little high (536mg as opposed to top level of 500mg (others say top level is 540mg)), but there seems to be little evidence of vitamin E being dangerous except when used in conjunction with other blood thinners - I hope this helps you decide?

He could always cut back if you are worried?
_______________________________
EPO:
Can help regulate periods
Increase cervical mucus
Give good quality cervical mucus (the sort that is less hostile to sperm) - making womb less hostile
It is anti-inflammatory
It can help reduce the narrowing of vessels and promotes blood flow to the uterus.

...but please read page 1 for full info and how to take.

Sorry for long reply! Just be careful what you take. If you are worried, just stop.

Hope this has all helped you..

A xx


----------



## s1165

Thanks very much that is so helpful

Good luck with rest of your pregnancy


----------



## Louiseb26

AngelBumps Your knowledge is amazing...how do you know all this.Are you in the medical pro.

Your information is just brilliant  

Lou xx


----------



## QAGirl

WOW thanks very much Angelbump you really are a font of all knowledge!! 

Have read on another thread about starflower oil. Any comments?

With EPO i have read you take it from CD1 to OV day so I gueass I had best stay clear of that as I don't know when I ovulate  

Have decided to return the Vit E and exchange for lower dose


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

No worries - it is all mostly taken from excerpts from the internet, or my vast notes, which are also gathered from the internet and books. I only really use medical info sites, as opposed to forums, just to make sure that the info is as correct as it can be... but it's all soooooo long-winded! Trying to explain it all in plain English is hard!
As long as it helps!  

A xxx


----------



## dsh

Firstly WOW!!! You really know your stuff!!!!

I know Im probably being really thick, (if you read my posts, you will know that being thick is my nature) but I have been taking the pregnacare vitamin with extra fish oils supplments. We are due to start IVF in 7 days and Im was wondering if it was too late for me to start taking all of the vitamins that you have suggested. Do you think that I should continue to take my multi vt and fish oil and add some of the other vits you have mentioned or should I carry on as normal. 

Any advice would be great!!!

Thanks
dsh x x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hello DSH!

Don't be silly! You're not thick! LOL!

You can start taking as soon as you need to! That's the good news! Only thing I would say is to change to Pregnacare Conception, but still take your fish oils.. Pregnacare Conception has a slightly different formula aimed at improving conception rates.

Best things, if you can't get them all, is to make sure you have high strength Vit C 1000mg, Zinc, Iron, Folic, Selenium, Arginine and Q10, but the list goes on and it's hard to choose between them all as they all do individual things that can help.

Good luck with your upcoming treatment hun!

A xx


----------



## Miki D

Hi Angelbumps,

You really are an angel helping us all out with your knowledge, you deserve a massive  

Hope all is going well for you and you're enjoying being pregnant...and aren't too tired! 

Just wanted to ask a quick question if that's ok. I'm taking some of the vits you've recommended and I just wanted to check that I'm ok to take them all the way through DR, stimming and 2WW. I'm taking Omega 3 fish oils, selenium, vit E, vit C, vit B6, Zinc, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Co Enzyme Q10, L-Arginine, Bee Propolis, folic acid & asprin.

Are their any others that I really should be taking? I've had implantation failure twice previously.

Thanks so much,

Miki xxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi Miki,

Thanks very much!  

Pregnancy has been full of complications... placenta previa and SPD - both restricting what I can do, plus off-shot of sleepless and painful nights. I'm a zombie going to work now and not sure I can last much longer on 2 to 3 hours sleep per night! One offs are ok, but this is every night!   Never mind, baby here soon.

Yes, they are all ok to take. When you get your   just taper off the Vit E, Propolis and Argnine (you can stop straight away) - I took for about another 10 days tops (just waited until packs finished TBH)... Are you taking Royal Jelly? That may help until pregnancy test, too. But pretty sure you've got everything covered!

Selenium and Arginine - good for implantation. B6 - good for your Progesterone production. Everything else - brilliant.

All the best, can't wait to hear your good news!  

A xx  


Oh, and PS: Maybe Beta Carotene? xx


----------



## Miki D

Thanks Angelbumps, you're a star  

Sorry to hear you've had complications and you're so tired, hope you can finish work soon and get some rest. It will all be worth it when your lovely baby is here, which will hopefully be around the same time that I get my good news! 
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

So sorry to hear you've had a complicated pregnancy AngelBumps.  Sounds like it's been awful for you  

I have a quick question for you.  Been obsessively buying all my vitamins etc. My Alpha lipoic acid (ALA) comes with Acetyl-l-carnitine.  Do you know if that's okay? Never heard of it myself.  Didn't cost too much so it won't be a huge amount of money wasted!

Thanks for all your help on here
Susan
x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi Susan,

I know... but I can't moan... I feel really blessed and lucky. It's just one of 'those' pregnancies, that's all... only a few more weeks of agonising pain to go then! LOL!

Actually, I have heard of L-Cartinine - it's really, really good for the normal function of sperm believe it or not!! I don't think it will do you any harm whatsoever. In fact, it has been used to help women lose weight and a study has shown that women who suffer from PCOS and have low levels of L-cartinine/Decreased total L-carnitine levels may be associated with hyperandrogenism and/or insulin resistance in non-obese women with PCOS.

http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=20444399

It also has an effect on certain ladies with endangered pregnancies...

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/EP0535440.html

Helps women wit PCOS...

http://pcosinfo.com/blog/l-carnitine/

So I would guess it's as good for the ladies as it is for men! 

Hope this helps you.

A xx 

/links


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for that AngelBumps.   Will add it to my concotion of drugs! I've got PCOS tendencies so can't do any harm
x


----------



## Louiseb26

AngleBumps - When are you finishing work...bet you cant wait  

Thanks for all the info on the vitamins...which i have added to my collection.I was wondering if you could tell me what you think about the vitamins i take.

Turmeric 2 x 400 
Zita West vit x 1
Vita DHA x 2
Vit D3 x 1
Vit B6 x 1 x 100
Vit B,B12 x 2
Vit C 1 x 500
Selenium 1 x 200
Royal jelly 3 x 500
Bee propolis 1 x 500
L-Arginine 1 x 500
Folic acid x 1
Metformin x 2

As you can see i do rattle alot   I was just wondering that i was taking the correct amount.

Lou xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi Lou!

I don't know yet... I have to have a scan next week to assess the placenta previa. If it's not migrated, then I'll have to have a c-section, that will make it two weeks earlier than due date, and I wanted to finish two weeks before due date, so if c-section, then two weeks before that! Hope they don't want to scan again after next week, that will really annoy me! Just wanna know, c-section, or no c-section? ! End of!  

All your supps/vits look ok, but I would go easy on the B6, it can cause nerve damage (which is reversible). It's best to take no more than 50 mgs per day and to make sure that you are balancing this by some intake of B12, which you seem to be getting - but I wasn't sure about your mgs as it just says '2' in your list. The only other thing is: I can't advise about DHA as I never took it and I know it has a strong effect on your hormones, but I'm sure you are taking it for all the right reasons, which affect you personally. Everything you're taking looks tickety boo!!  

Keep rattling!!!

A xx

PS: Just wanna modify this message in case anyone reads it! I was referring to DHEA affecting your hormones - not DHA! Doh!


----------



## Louiseb26

AngleBumps i really hope they get back to you soon so you know where you stand.Good luck lovely.Cant wait for you to put some pictures up.

Thank you so much for the advise and taking time to reply.I hope i will be on here giving my good news soon  

Lou xx


----------



## twinkle123

AngelBumps - would you mind having a quick look over the supplements I'm taking too? Thanks.

Morning:
Q10 - 30mg
Alpha Lipoic Acid - 125mg
Green Tea supplement - 300mg

Lunch:
Folic Acid - 400mcg
Vitamin B6 - 10mg
Green Tea supplement - 300mg
Alpha Lipoic Acid - 125mg

Tea:
L-Arginine - 500mg
Zinc - 15mg
Vitamin C - 500mg
Pregnacare Conception
Aspirin - 75mg

Bedtime:
Fish Oil - 1000mg
Q10 - 30mg
Iron - 14mg

Hope you get to find out soon whether you're having a c-section or not.  I hate not knowing things and not being in control!  Thanks for all your help on here.  Much more knowledge than most people I've spoken to.  

Susan
x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hello All!  

Wow! You're all being so kind and so organised! A nice set of 'rattlers'!!  

Lou - no problem hun! Look forward to your good news   xx

Susan - they all look absolutely perfect to me! I would maybe take another vitamin C at bedtime (500mg) to go with your iron (- it is ok to take up to 1000mg of Vit C). - It will help the iron absorb...

God, you're all being so good! I wish the best for you all, really I do. Can't explain how much from the heart that is.  

Keep rattling! ...(that's my new saying by the way!)  

A xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Oh, I just wanna mention B6...

Just to clarify, you can take B6 up to 500 mgs to help produce progesterone in the 2WW, but it's meant to be a short term thing, because B6 can cause nerve damage, which is apparently reversible. If you are going to increase your B6 from 50/100 mgs per day, make sure firstly, that you are supplementing with some B12 (to avoid B12 anemia/deficiency) and secondly, that the increase is only for the SHORT term! For example, you wouldn't be on 500 mgs for months on end, just every so often, for example, with your fertility/IVF treatment.

I hope this makes sense. I notice on my post that the info might have been a bit confusing, so I've tried to make it a bit easier to read! I just want to apologise if I've confused anybody, as just reading it again and it was very confusing!   Sorry about that! 

Thanks rattlers!

A x


----------



## Jammybabe

Quick one Angelbumps (if still online!)...

Mentioned V Pure (EPA/DHA) possibly interfering with hormone levels, along the way in your research have you come across this relating to lowering E2 and raising FHS/LH? 
I just hope my raised levels are a glitch and now I don' t know whether to ease off the omegas a bit...EPA 50, DHA - 350...

Thx for previous comments
JX


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi Jammy Babe!

Sorry, I'm SUCH a div! I mis-read your post! I thought it was DHEA! Apologies, apologies! It must be my hormones..!  

I think I need to be offline for a few days! I'm sure I'm going nuts! Although, I did have quite a few personal messages and posts to answer and I was rushing to read and answer them all... so I apologise again! Your DHA is FINE!

Hope I'm forgiven?? 

A xx


----------



## Jammybabe

No worries A  - as I thought you have a lot on your mind and we' d all swap places with you tomorrow! 
Take it easy you have to take time off v soon think of yourself now...we'll catch up when you have offloaded!
Thx for replying soooo fast!
JX


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Thanks J xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks AngelBumps.  You're doing such a great job on here and I'm sure everyone's so grateful  
Rather than take more vitamin C (also get some with my pregnacare), I think I'll swap things around so that I take:
Tea:
L-Arginine
Zinc
Vitamin C
Iron 
Aspirin

and,

Bedtime:
Fish Oil
Q10
Pregnacare

xxx


----------



## sweet lady

susan_p said:


> Thanks AngelBumps. You're doing such a great job on here and I'm sure everyone's so grateful
> Rather than take more vitamin C (also get some with my pregnacare), I think I'll swap things around so that I take:
> Tea:
> L-Arginine
> Zinc
> Vitamin C
> Iron
> Aspirin
> 
> and,
> 
> Bedtime:
> Fish Oil
> Q10
> Pregnacare
> 
> xxx


Hi ya sorry to butt in.  When i was reading my Zita West book it says that zinc should not be taken with iron as it affects absorption.


----------



## QAGirl

Hmm I've been taking my iron and zinc together aswell, infact all the vitimins togther


----------



## sweet lady

Sorry, I hope i have not worried you all


----------



## sweet lady

Hi Ya Meeeeee again

What do you all think of the vits im taking. Do you think it is ok? Shall i change some things around or take some of the vits out, increase vits or decrease.

I really value you guys advice  

Thanks in advance    



8AM:1X BEE PROPOLIS 500MG AND 1X ROYAL JELLY 100MG

10AM:1X OMEGA 3,6,9 1000MG (IN FORM OF COLD PRESSED FLAXSEED), 1X EVENING PRIMROSE OIL 500MG AND Q10 30MG

12PM: 1X VIT C 500MG, 1X IRON (IN FORM OF FERROUS SULPHATE) AND 1X FOLIC ACID 400MG

2PM:1X BEE PROPOLIS 500MG AND 1X ROYAL JELLY 100MG

3PM: 1X MAGNESIUM 150MG 

4PM:1X OMEGA 3,6,9 1000MG (IN FORM OF COLD PRESSED FLAXSEED), 1X EVENING PRIMROSE OIL 500MG AND Q10 30MG

6PM: 1X VIT C 500MG AND 1X IRON (IN FORM OF FERROUS SULPHATE) AND 1X FOLIC ACID 400MG

8PM: 1X HIGH STRENGTH  CHELATED ZINC 15MG , 1X B6 100MG AND 1X B-COMPLEX WITH B12

10PM: 1X Q10

12AM: 1X IRON (IN FORM OF FERROUS SULPHATE)


----------



## Louiseb26

AngleBumps thank you for the reply on the B6...your a star  

I'm sending you some flowers     

Lou xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hello there!

Yes, it's recommended that Zinc and Iron be taken apart, but there is evidence for and against! Some studies suggest there is not much interaction between the two, whilst others say one overtakes the other. It is all dependent on the study and the amounts in mgs of each taken.

I have taken both separately and both together, for different reasons.

I think the basis behind it is the misconception that iron is stronger than zinc, when in fact Zinc is apparently par on par stronger than iron. Using this as a base, it would make sense that if Zinc is stronger (and it does make me feel well dizzy on a an empty stomach!), then just take them separately for your own peace of mind!

However, in my case, it was near impossible, as I was taking so much back then! Now, I take my zinc and iron together with vitamin C and all my other supps, apart from aspirin - I take them all with my main meal, but I'm not taking as many tabs as I used to!

It's up to you and what you believe and which study you read! Zinc increases the effectiveness of iron, but whether to take them separately is THE dilemma!

Read on...
http://www.npicenter.com/anm/templates/healthnotes.aspx?articleid=22778&zoneid=51

A xx

/links


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

sweet lady said:


> Hi Ya Meeeeee again
> 
> What do you all think of the vits im taking. Do you think it is ok? Shall i change some things around or take some of the vits out, increase vits or decrease.
> 
> I really value you guys advice
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 8AM:1X BEE PROPOLIS 500MG AND 1X ROYAL JELLY 100MG
> 
> 10AM:1X OMEGA 3,6,9 1000MG (IN FORM OF COLD PRESSED FLAXSEED), 1X EVENING PRIMROSE OIL 500MG AND Q10 30MG
> 
> 12PM: 1X VIT C 500MG, 1X IRON (IN FORM OF FERROUS SULPHATE) AND 1X FOLIC ACID 400MG
> 
> 2PM:1X BEE PROPOLIS 500MG AND 1X ROYAL JELLY 100MG
> 
> 3PM: 1X MAGNESIUM 150MG
> 
> 4PM:1X OMEGA 3,6,9 1000MG (IN FORM OF COLD PRESSED FLAXSEED), 1X EVENING PRIMROSE OIL 500MG AND Q10 30MG
> 
> 6PM: 1X VIT C 500MG AND 1X IRON (IN FORM OF FERROUS SULPHATE) AND 1X FOLIC ACID 400MG
> 
> 8PM: 1X HIGH STRENGTH CHELATED ZINC 15MG , 1X B6 100MG AND 1X B-COMPLEX WITH B12
> 
> 10PM: 1X Q10
> 
> 12AM: 1X IRON (IN FORM OF FERROUS SULPHATE)


Hi Sweet lady - these look great to me... maybe stop your flaxseed with BFP, but yes, they all look good! You're good taking everything on the hour! I was never as dedicated! I just had one batch in the morning and one batch with main meal! I was never as organised! Well done!

... Have you considered L-Argnine (good for implantation) and Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA) (good for cell division)?

A xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Louiseb26 said:


> AngleBumps thank you for the reply on the B6...your a star
> 
> I'm sending you some flowers
> 
> Lou xx


Thanks for the flowers Lou! I accept! xxx


----------



## sweet lady

[/quote]

Hi Sweet lady - these look great to me... maybe stop your flaxseed with BFP, but yes, they all look good! You're good taking everything on the hour! I was never as dedicated! I just had one batch in the morning and one batch with main meal! I was never as organised! Well done!

... Have you considered L-Argnine (good for implantation) and Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA) (good for cell division)?

A xx 
[/quote]

Hi thanks for the advise i will get some L-Argnine and Alpha Lipoic Acid today from Holland and Barrett (i hope their sale is still on)

I would love to take half of my vits in the morning and the other half in the evening, as although im currently taking my vits the way i said in my timetable i have to admit its a bit of a chore. The only good thing i can say about me taking it this way is that i drink more water.

What vits do you all recommend that i take together in the morning and evening.

I was just concern that taking them all together might make me absorbed less of certain vits

Thanks in advance


----------



## QAGirl

Angelbump I take *all* my vits (about 18 tablets) in the evening too, is this ok or should I spread them out?


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hello ladies!

I think it's up to the individual, you both seem to be doing the extreme to one another and have come to no harm! I would suggest breaking them up into 2 or 3 batches per day, to make it easy on yourselves and easier on your stomachs! Try the iron separately to your zinc. Take your iron with your vitamin C. Take L-Arginine separately to L-Lysine. Take aspirin with nothing else.

The above are the rules I adhered to (but not always)!

Hope this is ok?

A xx


----------



## sweet lady

Thanks AngelBump


----------



## 3babies

Hi ladies,

I never knew about taking BA separately  but will do from now on.

Thanks Angelbumps 

2babies x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi.  I've changed my supplements round again so this is what I'm doing now?  Any comments?  Promise this is the last time I'll ask!

Morning:
Alpha Lipoic Acid - 250mg (2 x 125mg)

Lunch:
Folic Acid - 400mcg
Vitamin B6 - 10mg
Green Tea - 300mg
Q10 - 30mg

Tea:
L-Arginine - 500mg
Zinc - 15mg
Vitamin C - 500mg
Iron - 14mg
Green Tea - 300mg
Q10 - 30mg
Pregnacare Conception

Bedtime:
Fish Oil - 1000mg (2 x 500mg)
Aspirin - 75mg

I know there's the whole zinc/iron thing together but my vitamin C comes with zinc, so can't split them up.

Thanks for all your help and advice
Susan
x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hello Susan!

Well, you took the words out of my mouth! All I was going to say was the Zinc, but I never had any problems taking it with my iron, I hope/so far!

Like before, read differing things about that myself!

It's all good!

A xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks AngelBumps.  When my Vitamin C/Zinc runs out, I'll buy them seperately but until then, I'll take them all togther.  They're such small amounts that it hopefully won't make a huge difference.  Thanks for your help
Susan
x


----------



## Branston Pickle

Bookmarking


----------



## Branston Pickle

Hi Angelbump......

I read this on another post and noticed its different to the info you have on green tea. This is all so confusing!!! Where did your info come from, just wondering which is based on the most sound reasoning? During my recent cycle I thought I was doing well to be drinking organic rooibos natural green tea, and read the post below and was gutted that this wouldnt have helped my treatment one little bit 

http://news.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2005/03/15/wtea15.xml

"The work also shows why other studies have linked high levels of green tea consumption by women around the time of conception and in pregnancy to an increased incidence of spina bifida and anencephaly. These are neural tube defects linked to folic acid deficiency. In green tea drinkers, EGCG's antifolate activity would be expected to lessen the activity of the enzyme that uses folic acid, minimising the good effects of folic acid supplements."

As for all the other supplements.... I will be hot-footing it to H & B in the morning to buy each of them in bulk......will need a huge flow chart to work out what to take when tho 

Great source of info  

/links


----------



## 3babies

I know what you mean about a huge flow chart 

I try & spread my daily intake into 3 groups remembering to take the folic acid with the b12 & the iron separately from the rest.

I've even managed to recall what each vit looks like & what they're for.

Looks like you'll need a BIG bag for tomorrow's stock up 

2babies x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi LTR, 

Thanks for the link! But it didn't show the whole article/any article (?) , but I can agree to your pasted excerpt to some extent. I took my green tea TOTALLY separate to my folic acid, but for slightly different reasons in that the tannic acid (tannin) interferes with the absorption of folic acid, which is of MAJOR importance and significance and must be kept in mind at all times. However, my folic acid intake was EXTREMELY high, I mean way more than the governments recommendation and my triple test results came back as 1 in 4300 chance of spina bifida, when at my age (39), it should've been 1 in 200.

The key is to make sure you have the latest info, not just to take my word for it and research like hell! I'm not sure the solution is just to pop loads of folic acid tabs, but it did me no harm and I swear by high folic acid intake. 

It just goes to show that people MUST take advice seriously - t take folic acid at a different time of day to green tea, which is a great antioxidant in itself, but there are other antioxidants that can be taken if you want to cut green tea out of your diet. 

Basically, I am in no way advising people to take everything on the list - it's what I took, for me. People want to just have something handed to them on a plate, but at the end of the day, we all need to take some responsibility and just research to make sure we feel happy with what we are taking and to also take only what's needed for ourselves. For instance: some take DHEA and spirulina and whey protein, etc - I took NONE of these, but that's not to say they don't have benefits? 

Thanks hun, good for everyone else to read and consider the seriousness of. 

... you are right though, it is confusing... it doesn't help us does it? 

A xx 

PS: Just found these links, nothing recent, but along the lines of what you were talking about:

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=146

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-341463/Green-tea-danger-pregnant-mums.html

http://www.babycenter.ca/pregnancy/ref/greenteasafe/

http://www.babycenter.com.sg/preconception/activelytrying/greenteaexpert/

I will paste under the green tea element of the post!

/links


----------



## Branston Pickle

Hi AngelBumps

I got the thread from someone else and it had moved!!! Here is the original article for info. Not had time to read in full yet as Im running out the door. Will check it out later and will have a good nosey at those you posted earlier. Thanks again  

LTR xxx

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/1485707/Green-tea-reveals-its-anti-cancer-secrets.html

/links


----------



## nat4353

hi 

can some one tell me at what point do i start taking Brazil nuts/ pineapple juice/ milk  ive forgot - should i stat now   


many thanks natalie xxxxx

ive just started DR and hope to start stims 6th april


----------



## livity k

Hi Angel Bumps

Just been reading your list with interest- thanks! 

I've bought Zita West Vitafem and it has pretty good coverage of everything you mention- so think it is worth the cost- £19.60 for a months supply- thought I would mention it as I know for me I would lose track of that many supplements! 

I'm also adding spirulina- and fish oils- 

I'm going for FET next month and will be on steroids (prednisolone) for the first time as well as aspirin and clexane- fingers crossed this is the one! 

Good luck with the last few weeks of your pregnancy! 

Kate


----------



## nat4353

hi just re rad your list so answerd my own question thanks
xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

livity k said:


> Hi Angel Bumps
> 
> Just been reading your list with interest- thanks!
> 
> I've bought Zita West Vitafem and it has pretty good coverage of everything you mention- so think it is worth the cost- £19.60 for a months supply- thought I would mention it as I know for me I would lose track of that many supplements!
> 
> I'm also adding spirulina- and fish oils-
> 
> I'm going for FET next month and will be on steroids (prednisolone) for the first time as well as aspirin and clexane- fingers crossed this is the one!
> 
> Good luck with the last few weeks of your pregnancy!
> 
> Kate


Yes, pretty sensible!All in one place! and the price isn't bad, too!
Yes, the Pred/Asp/Clex-combo seems to be a winner for a lot of ladies!   
Thanks.. finish work on Weds, can't handle it any more! xxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

nat4353 said:


> hi just re rad your list so answerd my own question thanks
> xx


OK, coolio! xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Angelbumps

I managed to get a BFP 11 days into 2ww but started bleeding on at 12 days.  I have been reading with interest about the vitamin B6/progesterone issue.  We were doing a DIVF as dp has MF issues and we will be doing another DIVF in June 2010. I have just ordered some of Zita Wests Vitafem tablets which i did take last time but ran out just before 2ww and then I just switched to pregnacare.  I am now trying to decide what supplements to take with my next tx. The Zita west supplements have the following B vits in them

Vit B1 60mg
Vit B2 40mg
Vit B3 45mg NE
Vit B5 60mg
Vit B6 10mg
Vit B12 50ug (not sure what ug measurement is?)

If I take the ZW supplements what would you recommend in terms of the B6 supplement, I am just worried that I get enough but don't do any damage to the tx cycle by taking too much?

Could you advise?  My natural cycle is usually 31 days on average and I reckon I ovulate around day 18/19.

Thanks
Pigloo x


----------



## the_gruffalo

Angelbumps, 

Thanks so much for posting all of the information about vitamins and supplements- it's great to have it all in one place!  

We'd already started with some vits and supps but this thread has really helped to advise us on things we should add.  I have very low AMH and DH has a sperm problem (low count, high abnormal forms) and have several failed or cancelled cycles.  Our next treatment will be our last before moving to donor eggs so I want to go all out so that I can say we have truly tried our best.  I've made a list (below) based on your information (and DHEA based on consultant advice) of vits to take which might be of some use to others too.  

Maybe in 10 years time fertility clinics will give out the 'Angelbumps Fertility Protocol' alongside the drugs- actually, you should set up your own website selling fertiliy packs of vits.  You'd make a fortune 

Anyway, I know your pregnancy has been challenging, but all the best for the birth- I bet you can't wait to hold your LO in your arms.

Love Gill xx                            




                                    Vitamin Programme

          Me	                                    DH
              Quantity               Quantity
Morning                     Morning	
Evening Primrose	        x1	      Zinc (50mg)	                  x1
Co-enzyme Q10 (35mg)  x2	      Co-enzyme Q10 (35mg)    x2
Selenium (200mg)	        x2	      Royal Jelly (500mg)	    x3
Vitamin C (500mg)	        x1	      Rhodiola	                  x2
Royal Jelly (500mg)        x1 
Zinc (50mg)	        x1 
DHEA (50mg)	        x1 
Total morning	        9	      Total morning	                  8

Evening                     Evening	
Solgar Prenatal Nutrients  x2	        Solgar Male Multiple     x3
Royal Jelly (500mg)        x2	        L-arginine (500mg)	    x1
Vitamin B complex	        x1	        Vitamin C (500mg)	    x1
Vitamin B6 (100mg)        x2	        Pycnogenol (100mg)	    x1
Bee Propolis (500mg)      x1	        Bee Propolis (500mg)	    x1
L-arginine (500mg)	        x1 
Alpha Lipoic Acid (120mg)x1 
Folic Acid (400mg)	        x1 
Total evening	        11	        Total evening	    7

Total per day	        20                               15


----------



## M&amp;M

Angelbumps,

Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge. The list is fantastic.  I got my 1st BFP in 5 years of fertility tx yesterday so will be sticking with all the vits I have been taking now. Just wanted to check though is it still OK to take Bee Propolis whilst pregnant or should this be stopped?

All the best with the final stages of your pregnancy.

M x


----------



## Louiseb26

AngelBumps glad to see your finishing work today.Good luck with everything lovely.And thank you for all your advise on the vitamins.Hope we will still here from you...what would we do with out you  

M&M Congratulations on your BFP...what fantastic news.Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy Hun.

Lou xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

I was wondering if you take all the individual vitamins as well as the pregnacare supplement or does the pregnacare supplement have the doseages mentioned.

I'm really greatful for this, I hope my body can cope with all them tablets! 

Whats the average cost of getting all the vitamins - does everyone stick to everything on the list?

Thanks again

M x x


----------



## livity k

Mandy- Have a look at Zita West's site- she has a preconception vit called Vitafem- that has pretty much everything on the list in high enough doses- It is £19.60 for a month supply- I ordered it online and it came next day- I think it simplifies life! I'm also taking fish oils, 

K x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Pigloo said:


> Hi Angelbumps
> 
> I managed to get a BFP 11 days into 2ww but started bleeding on at 12 days. I have been reading with interest about the vitamin B6/progesterone issue. We were doing a DIVF as dp has MF issues and we will be doing another DIVF in June 2010. I have just ordered some of Zita Wests Vitafem tablets which i did take last time but ran out just before 2ww and then I just switched to pregnacare. I am now trying to decide what supplements to take with my next tx. The Zita west supplements have the following B vits in them
> 
> Vit B1 60mg
> Vit B2 40mg
> Vit B3 45mg NE
> Vit B5 60mg
> Vit B6 10mg
> Vit B12 50ug (not sure what ug measurement is?)
> 
> If I take the ZW supplements what would you recommend in terms of the B6 supplement, I am just worried that I get enough but don't do any damage to the tx cycle by taking too much?
> 
> Could you advise? My natural cycle is usually 31 days on average and I reckon I ovulate around day 18/19.
> 
> Thanks
> Pigloo x


Please bare with me, on other half's PC and I'm a Mac person... so hard to use this and it's goiing all funny when I type)... God, I can't wait to get my Mac online!

Well, I'm so sorry to hear about your news.  Yes, B^ can cause nerve damage, but you can take around 500% RDA (available from ASDA) for the short few weeks when trying to conceive.. ideal in the 2WW and following few weeks, but shouldn't be taken long term - please see post.

I hope next time is the right time for you.

Sorry for any typos, this thing has a mind of it's own... I'm trying not to be insensitive xxx
A xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

M&M said:


> Angelbumps,
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge. The list is fantastic.  I got my 1st BFP in 5 years of fertility tx yesterday so will be sticking with all the vits I have been taking now. Just wanted to check though is it still OK to take Bee Propolis whilst pregnant or should this be stopped?
> 
> All the best with the final stages of your pregnancy.
> 
> M x


?
Really sorry - using a PC and it's rubbish! I typed this sentence last and it's decided to put it first! (Sorry PC lovers - hate them!)

Oh, that's lovely news!! So happy for you .... well, I took Bee Propolis for a couple of weeks after positive test, but not much longer than that! I took itr becuase I only had a few tablets left and didn't want to lose the goodness, but decided not to buy a new pack - if that helps..?

Well done! A xxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Louiseb26 said:


> AngelBumps glad to see your finishing work today.Good luck with everything lovely.And thank you for all your advise on the vitamins.Hope we will still here from you...what would we do with out you
> 
> M&M Congratulations on your BFP...what fantastic news.Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy Hun.
> 
> Lou xx


Tthanks so much Lou - was time to finsih! On crutches now due tol SPD, couldn't handle it anymore! Going to take it easy!
 
Thanks hun!!


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

MandyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if you take all the individual vitamins as well as the pregnacare supplement or does the pregnacare supplement have the doseages mentioned.
> 
> I'm really greatful for this, I hope my body can cope with all them tablets!
> 
> Whats the average cost of getting all the vitamins - does everyone stick to everything on the list?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> M x x


Hi Mandy Livity is right - I took all mine individually, but the other way should be fine also xxx


----------



## nat4353

hi just wanting to pick your brains

when do you take all vitamins still when stimming

also im having wheatgrass and some people stop when stimming some carry on 

do u have any knowlage on this please

thanks nat xxxx


----------



## Miki D

Hey Angelbumps  

Just had to come on and say I'm a mac lover too!! I hate pc's   I've used a mac for years now and just hate it so much when I have to use a pc.

Anyway, hope you're doing ok and are putting your feet up and taking it easy now. Not long to go!!

I start stimming today/tomorrow so hopefully my little concoction of pills is going to make this 3rd time lucky for us  

Thanks for all your help and advice it's so much appreciated  

Love Miki xx


----------



## Griffo78

Hello AngelBump    Not long to go now, I'm on count down for you  

Are you relaxing or are you on nesting mode?  I have heard lots about this when mums to be clean everything and prepare, prepare, prepare!


----------



## Aikybeats

Hi

I have just found your page and think its very good but I think I have bamboozled myself with what I need to take.

I am current stimming for my 4th FET and my problem seems to be miscarrying between 6 and 8 weeks.  Wonder if anybody can help and let me know if this is what I should be taking and do I continue to take it if I get a positive test.  I have been taking a multivitamin, an asprin and vitamin C, 5mg folic acid up until now but wondered if I should tomorrow go and get the undernoted.

Prescribed 5mg folic acid
1 x 200ug selenium
1 x 500mg vitamin C
1 x 15mg Zinc
1 x 14mg Iron
1 x 10mg B6 - do I take these on top of my progesterone pessaries?
6 brazil nuts a day
75mg junior asprin (one a day)
Fish oils tablet.

Look forward to hearing from anyone who might be able to help.

Thanks Axxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

nat4353 said:


> hi just wanting to pick your brains
> 
> when do you take all vitamins still when stimming
> 
> also im having wheatgrass and some people stop when stimming some carry on
> 
> do u have any knowlage on this please
> 
> thanks nat xxxx


Hi Nat, sorry for late reply - taking it easy now. Hard to sit up and use a computer.
I took about 3 months before treatment (I was taking Folic Acid a lot longer than that though!)...
The key is 3 months prior to treatment to get them into your system, ideally, but I do believe some can work a lot earlier than that. And, then take throughout pregnancy. Stop taking things like Vit E with positive pregnancy test. And, taper bee propolis/Royal Jelly, also, as most of these things are for CONCEPTION and IMPLANTATION - not always pregnancy.
Anything you're not sure about, just Google it or check the post on page 1.
Hope this helps you hun and the very best of luck.
A xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Miki D said:


> Hey Angelbumps
> 
> Just had to come on and say I'm a mac lover too!! I hate pc's  I've used a mac for years now and just hate it so much when I have to use a pc.
> 
> Anyway, hope you're doing ok and are putting your feet up and taking it easy now. Not long to go!!
> 
> I start stimming today/tomorrow so hopefully my little concoction of pills is going to make this 3rd time lucky for us
> 
> Thanks for all your help and advice it's so much appreciated


Hi Miki,
Good to hear from a fellow Mac lover! I am still mainly using one of my other half's many PC's - yuk! Luckily, I am computer savvy (even if I do say so myself)... the laptop had loads of errors on it and the mousepad drivers weren't update3d and that's why it was sending my cursor all over the place and clicking on things I hadn't clicked on! Nightmare! Sorted it in the end... I have 6 Macs (4 old skool, 1 of which is from the 1970's!)... My iMac logic board went up the swanny, so I switched on my desktop G5 for the first time in about a year and the hard drive was well-damaged! Had to do an erase and discovered Apple had sent me the wrong disks when it was first shipped - aaaaaaarrrrrgghh! Anyway, sorting it now, getting the disks, so hopefully not much longer on this flipping PC. They're so cumbersome and awkward and not user friendly at all... my other half says I moan, but he loves using my Macs... Therefore, I am right by default! LOL!

Well, looks like you will be well on your way into treatment by now? I     it all goes well for you. Please let me know how it goes wont you?  

Lots of love,

A xx

Love Miki xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Griffo78 said:


> Hello AngelBump  Not long to go now, I'm on count down for you
> 
> Are you relaxing or are you on nesting mode? I have heard lots about this when mums to be clean everything and prepare, prepare, prepare!


Hi Griffo!

Well, at the moment on crutches and the SPD is killing me! I keep looking at things wishing I could get started on them, but I just don't have the energy, strength or pain barrier to cope! I wouldn't change it though, if this is what pregnancy is, then so be it. I don 't regret my little man inside for one minute... although the constant wriggling around my bladder area - I could do with less of that!

Only a few weeks now though, like you said!

...can't bloody wait! 

A xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Aikybeats said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just found your page and think its very good but I think I have bamboozled myself with what I need to take.
> 
> I am current stimming for my 4th FET and my problem seems to be miscarrying between 6 and 8 weeks. Wonder if anybody can help and let me know if this is what I should be taking and do I continue to take it if I get a positive test. I have been taking a multivitamin, an asprin and vitamin C, 5mg folic acid up until now but wondered if I should tomorrow go and get the undernoted.
> 
> Prescribed 5mg folic acid
> 1 x 200ug selenium
> 1 x 500mg vitamin C
> 1 x 15mg Zinc
> 1 x 14mg Iron
> 1 x 10mg B6 - do I take these on top of my progesterone pessaries?
> 6 brazil nuts a day
> 75mg junior asprin (one a day)
> Fish oils tablet.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from anyone who might be able to help.
> 
> Thanks Axxx


Hello love!

Well, all that list is great, *especially* the Selenium! I would also suggest *Coenzyme Q10*, as the lack of this has been linked with early miscarriage, so I would add that into the concoction!

Selenium, Zinc, Iron, Vit C and Q10 are the MAIN helpful ingredients to help maintain a pregnancy.

Make sure your fish oils are from the fish body (not fish liver). 
B6 will help your progesterone production.
As you have suffered so many miscarriages (sorry to hear this ) I would DOUBLE your vit C intake also. Take your vit C and iron together, just to make sure the iron is doing it's job, in your case.

Good luck hun and hope this helps you.

A xx


----------



## Zarah

Hi,
I have come across this thread whilst searching for answers   
cut my story short.. I have had 2 IVF cycles & both have been BFN (the most recent been today)    both cycles have gone perfectly my problem seems to be the 2ww, AF has arrived both times before OTD. This tells me I'm having a problem with implantation, I have been taking pregnacare original (which says can be used before conception), selenium, zinc & B6. I drank lots of water & ate well. I didn't have any hot baths during 2ww either. I would like to have a 3rd go at IVF, do you have any advice?  thanks x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Zarah said:


> Hi,
> I have come across this thread whilst searching for answers
> cut my story short.. I have had 2 IVF cycles & both have been BFN (the most recent been today)  both cycles have gone perfectly my problem seems to be the 2ww, AF has arrived both times before OTD. This tells me I'm having a problem with implantation, I have been taking pregnacare original (which says can be used before conception), selenium, zinc & B6. I drank lots of water & ate well. I didn't have any hot baths during 2ww either. I would like to have a 3rd go at IVF, do you have any advice? thanks x


Hi Zarah,

so sorry to hear of your BFN... 

Sometimes, no matter what we do, IVF does not always work, and in most cases it does take 3 or 4 goes... So, just to remember that. Your chances are said to increase significantly with each further go, with most getting a BFN by the 4th try. Sorry if that does not help, but it may help you to have a more positive/grounded outlook... I actually bumped into an old 'acquaintance' the other day and she was surprised to see my bump... I reminded her I'd been doing IVF... She said; oh, it's much easier than the normal way! You're better off doing IVF than having sex.. It's so much easier! ...well, pardon my French, but what a dumb f**k. I proceeded to inform her that it was my 4th and last go and 4 years and £12k+ later, so it was by no means easy!

The media have done this; made people think that IVF is so easy and that it works first time and why should we taxpayers all have to pay - as if we don't pay tax and as if they pay for every single try? Dumb. Stupid. People.

I know how hard this is for you, so you just keep on trying hun, there is always hope.
You have done everything right so far...

I would suggest taking Pregnacare Conception, rather than normal Pregnacare, as it contains L-Arginine : said to be good for implantation... You can buy Arginine from H&B in much stronger strength.

B6 (500% rda for short periods, such as 2wks before treatment, 2ww and up to 12 wks pregnant), can help increase your progesterone production. 500%rda is pretty strong and B6 can cause nerve damage, but should be safe to take for short periods of time, such as; your IVF cycle. Any nerve damage is said to totally reversible anyway....

I too, used to bleed before test date... Think B6 is a wonder-vit that helped my Gestone injections function far better than before.

Everything else you've been taking is great and I would stick at them... Blood flow to your uterus is constant and therefore you may need to consider Q10 and/or aspirin, which are great for this. Aspirin can also have elements about it that can keep your embryo safe(r), so it's worth trialling this next time.

Hope I've answered some of your questions, I'm using my iPhone, so typing this in letterby letter and trying to remember everything you asked.

Good luck for the future hun, 

A xx


----------



## Zarah

Thank you very much Angelbumps, I will take that advice on board &   it will be 3rd time lucky for me xxxxxx


----------



## Starbright

Wow! That's quite a list!! I'll have to take some time to read and digest all that info.
Thanks for putting it all together in one place, very useful!!
xx


----------



## spooq

Hiya AngelBumps, many thanks for posting all this info. Just wondering what advice your clinic gave you, if you don't mind? When I went through ICSI#1 I was taking additional supplements on top of normal Pregnacare. I mentioned this to my clinic and they said that whilst they didn't think the things I was taking would cause any harm, they weren't entirely sure and just advised folic acid or some type of pregnancy  multi-vit. I'm just a bit confused because it seems that lots of ladies continue to take various bits & bobs through their whole TX and aren't told otherwise. Could it just be that my clinic are the usual type of docs who don't 'believe' in anything not strictly medical? Anyway, I did keep taking everything but stopped at EC (except Pregnacare).

I've just started ICSI#2 and I am currently taking the following:

Pregnacare Conception
Royal Jelly 1000mg a day
Co Enzyme Q10 120mg a day
Selenium 200mcg a day (inc. 150mcg from Pregnacare Conception)
Omega 3 fish oils (EPA & DHA) 1000mg a day

At the moment, I'm thinking about continuing all of the above until EC and then just sticking with Pregnacare Conception during the 2ww. However, I can't help but worry that this might affect my chances.

Thanks for your reply in advance


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi Suzie,

There is no reason to stop at EC, that's when you're going to need it the most - for the next few weeks at least, I'd say.

My clinic were fine with everything I took. They never advised me, except aspirin - more like I advised them   !

I think you're right, a lot of ladies do seem to take a lot of things that they hope will help them, and to be honest, if we're paying thousands of pounds, we should really make the effort and not expect the clinics to do all the work for us. There are no hard and fast rules and clinics can only advise from a medical point-of-view. Although, I do think some clinics are behind the times....

I really wouldn't stop taking any of your supplements at EC - I think it would lessen the effect you've taken months to achieve and none of them can do any harm. I would stop or taper off the Royal Jelly at positive pregnancy test (just because it's never been advised during pregnancy), but the other stuff makes your uterus a succulent, nutritious place for the embryos to be. Selenium deficiency is also a cause of miscarriage (so take throughout pregnancy) - it is also said to aid implantation (so you will definitely need to keep taking this, as least in your 2WW). Lack of Q10 has also been linked with miscarriage (so take until at least 20 weeks or until the pregnancy is 'viable') - it also encourages blood flow to the uterus, so to stop is maybe not a good idea . Fish oils will make your uterus 'yummy' to the embryo... don't forget, it's a little parasite and it needs feeding!

Hope this helps you Suzie and the very best of luck to you.   

A xx


----------



## spooq

Many thanks for your reply AngelBumps - you have really reassured me and I will go with my gut instinct and keep taking everything right through. Anything that helps the embryo and implantation


----------



## twinkle123

Oh so confused! I know I've asked most of this before but have now been told what medication my clinic is going to put me on so just wanted to check with someone if it's all safe to take together:

So far I'm taking:

Morning:
Fish Oil - 1000mg

Lunch:
Folic Acid - 400mcg
Vitamin B6 - 10mg
Q10 - 30mg

Tea:
L-Arginine - 500mg
Zinc - 15mg
Vitamin C - 500mg
Iron - 14mg
Q10 - 30mg
Pregnacare Conception

Bedtime:
Aspirin - 75mg

I'm also taking/will be taking:
Metformin - 2 x 500mg (morning and teatime)
Norethisterone - 2 x 5mg (morning and teatime)
Menopur
Cetrotide
Clexane
Prednisolone

It all seems so much to be taking every day.  Getting in a panic about it all! My metformin says to be careful taking with aspirin and prednisolone.

Help!!!!!!!!!! 
Susan
x


----------



## livity k

Hi Susan,

I know I didn't start this thread so hope I'm not speaking out of turn, but I really think we should be talking to docs especially about drug interactions, I will also be on prednisolone and clexane and didn't know there was a prob with metformin which I also take, I will definitely look into that, 

good luck with tx,

Livity


----------



## Han72

All

please forgive me if I'm speaking out of turn, but if your CLINIC has prescribed pred/clex and Met wouldn't it be safe to assume that they know what they're doing?  I have no experience of met but can confirm that the ARGC regularly prescribes a combination of aspirin, clexane AND pred and they had pretty good results last time I looked   But if you're unsure, as Livity says, please check with your doctor.

As for interactions with the non-prescribed vits and mins suggested here I would definitely consult your clinic if you're unsure but be aware that many of them feel that you should just take what they tell you to take and get a bit @rsey if you show any signs of actually thinking for yourself   Failing that Zita west's books are quite useful for vit and min info.... 

Love and luck and  to all!


----------



## livity k

For me the problem with metformin- is that I've been on and off it for ages (GP prescribed last lot) and have just been prescribed prednisolone for latest tx ( have taken clexane before and aspirin and will be on all 3 this time) 

So basically I'm not sure if clinic know I'm on metformin- so will be checking before  I start pred.

I definitely think we have to check with docs on this. 

Livity


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  It's susan_p here.  As I use this thread a lot, just letting you I've changed my username to twinkle123.  Googled my name and lots of posts from this site came up!  Maybe worthwhile thinking about this if you're using a username similar to your real name!
x


----------



## Miki D

Hey Angelbumps,

Hope all is going ok, been thinking of you, can't believe it's nearly time!!!

I just wanted to let you know that I had EC yesterday and got 13 eggs. Now that may not sound that amazing, but for me it is, 1st IVF I got 4 eggs and 2nd I got 8. So 13 is brill, and I'm convinced some of it is down to the concoction of pills I took thanks to you  

Embryologist called this morning to say 9 have fertilised so we're having a 3 day transfer on friday.

So wanted to say a big big  to you for all your advice   and  I get a bfp!

Love Miki xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

I just wanted to report a possible success!

I started taking the tablets about 3 weeks ago, just the pregnacare conception with all the others (Boots had a 3 for 2 on vits at the time - only came to £50 for 2 months supply) 

We've got a BFP today!!! 

Only the other month we got a natural BFP that ended in mc, praying to god that this concoction can take us past the 12 week mark!

M x x


----------



## livity k

Just to say in case people haven't seen

Angel Bumps had a little boy -Solomon- earlier this week! 

Hooray for her! 

Livity K x


----------



## isobel snow drop

Aw fantastic news Im so, so pleased for her and what a lovely name too. What a lucky little boy to have such a special mummy. Congrats Angel


----------



## twinkle123

[fly]Excellent news. Congratulations Angel Bumps on the birth of Solomon! xxx[/fly]


----------



## 3babies

What amazing news [fly]*WELDONE ANGEL BUMPS * [/fly] on the birth of your wee buba  Soloman 

looking forward to details & pics 



2babies x


----------



## ANonnyMouse

wonderful news! Many congratulations Angelbumps


----------



## Miki D

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*        

Such fantastic news!!!! So so pleased for you Angelbumps   
Miki xxxxxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

angelbumps - huge congratulations on the birth of baby solomon


----------



## QAGirl

angelbumps    xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Havana

Angelbumps on the birth of your bundle of joy   I am reading this thread with great interest and hope to try it and get my LO too. Thanks for taking the time to help other in this journey.

Havana


----------



## Griffo78

Wow so happy to hear this!       

Enjoy motherhood!


----------



## gingerbread latte

many many congratulations Angel Bumps!!         

I'm taking most of the supplements suggested by angel bumps - can anyone (in her absence) advise me if they should be taken together or at staggered times during the day? I'm taking Co Enzyme Q10, Selenium, Royal Jelly, L'Arginine, Vit C, Bee Propolis and pregnacare conception. 

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Miki D

Hi Gingerbread Latte (love the name   )

I'm taking similar ones (apart from royal jelly) and take them at the same time, in the evening after food. The only thing i take separately is asprin. 

I'm not sure if this is right but it seems to have done me no harm so far, I've had the best cycle ever in terms of number of eggs and embies and embryo quality!!

Lots of luck  

Miki xx


----------



## gingerbread latte

Thanks for the reply Miki...such great news for you, I'd read your post yesterday and thought the results were amazing! Well done you and all the best. 

I'm not taking the aspirin...I'm really in 2 minds about it. My clinic has suggested not to, but that if they think I'll need it then they would suggest it when they do egg collection. I'm just torn as I would hate for it to cause any problems.....


xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi all,

Just popping on to say thanks for all your messages, so kind. 

Baby *Solomon* is doing really well and is keeping us on our toes! I am one knackered mummy. Thanks to all those who are replying to the questions, but I really don't have time ! You are helping me out a lot! As soon as I start to do anything new, he requires my attention! All his little things are still on the washing line from this morning!

Anyway, he's asleep now, so that really is my cue to also get some kip!

Hope to be along soon to return to my thread, etc.

Until then, the very best to you all for all your treatments and hopes and dreams. 

Love and best wishes, 

Angelique (+ Daddy and 'King' Solomon) xxx


----------



## Branston Pickle

Congrats on your bundle of joy. Have just taken delivery of £100 worth of supplements from your list! Will all be worth it to have a "king" of my own.

Take care xxx


----------



## Miki D

Hi all,

Lovely to hear from you Angelbumps and glad all is going well  

I was just wondering if anyone on here may know (in A's absence) which of the supplements I am best taking for implantation only?

I'm not yet at the end of my 2ww (OTD 3rd May) but AF arrived 27th Apr, so it looks like I have yet another bfn. However we had the best cycle ever, in terms of egg numbers, fertilisation, embie quality and are lucky enough to have 5 frosties. I am sure some of this is down to Angelbumps Fertility Protocol! 

Unfortunately implantation seems to remain an issue for us, any advice or info at all would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Miki x


----------



## Jammybabe

Miki - sorry to hear your news, but there are positives as you say which is brilliant progress (just like me!)..see first page of this posting by Angelbumps and read it all..basically
• 1 x 200 mg Selenium – helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
• L-Arginine - I took 500mg per day. L-Arginine helps the embryo(s) implant! Can help with sperm motility and sperm count!
• 1 x vit B complex – balances out your hormones and encourages pregnancy (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
• 1 x vit B6 10 mg – helps produce progesterone – the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). Some people get pregnant, but do not produce enough progesterone, so the pregnancy does not continue. 
• Fish oils – High strength fish oils help the ‘quality’ of the blood in the uterus which encourages the embryos to wanna grow there. Make sure the fish oils are from the ‘fish body’ and not the fish's liver, as the liver type may contain mercury. So NO Cod Liver Oil! There are plenty of fish oils that are made from the body only – check the ingredients.

Read the list though on A's thread as she mentions more that support a pregnancy...
JX


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

mikid - I really hope you may still have some luck as otd is a few days away yet       but it could be worth - if necessary - at ur follow up, asking con about clexane and steroids (if u havent used these already) If u push hard enough most clinics will prescribe these after a few bfn's.  Im on my 5th 2ww and trying everything I can this time, I have also found accupuncture very useful for warming up the uterus and hopefully helping implantation (using that for 1st time too).  For this cycle I have been taking most of the supplements on angels protocol - I have missed out the specific ones for egg quality as this cycle is an FET, also on the advice of my accupuncturist I have missed out the bee propolis because this helps with immunes and I am trying to suppress my immunes with steroids for this cycle.  I am taking prescribed meds of steroids, clexane and progynova and I have self medicated aspirin, and we will see if it all works.  I started all the supplements about 6 weeks before transfer although, I think in hindsight I would have started all the supplements at least 3 months prior to tx as I think I am low on iron and this takes 3 months to get into ur system properly, iron is important for implantation, lack of iron results in cold hands and feet and also could lead to a cold uterus.  I hope this helps but I hope you dont need the advice and get a bfp on test day


----------



## Miki D

Hi Jammybabe & Mollieboo,

Thanks so much for your info and replies.

I did a test today and it is bfn, I have lost so much blood now that there really is no chance it will change by Monday.

I was taking bee propolis and am a little worried that his may have affected tx now, also the selenium I take is 'Selenium Xtra', it's the only one I could find and it says on it ' enhanced antioxidant formulation to help maintain immune health'. Oh dear, I do hope taking these hasn't been the cause for my bfn  

I am NHS at the moment so clexane and steroids won't be an option for me. The very most the cons was willing to let me try this time was asprin. Do you need to have all the immune testing to have clexane and steroids?

I may stop the bee propolis this time and find a different selenium tablet. 

I do feel rather alone at trying to find something to help implantation as my GP and cons just say it's 'bad luck' it hasn't worked. I just don't buy that, there must be a reason  

Lots and lots of luck to you both    

Miki xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

miki - dont worry about the bee propolis or the selenium, I took the bee propolis up until last week when accupuncturist advised not too, but it wont have harmed you at all it was just that my accupuncturist thought it may contradict the steroids I was taking - I think my accupuncturist was just being thorough (if u know what I mean) as for the selenium - I am taking exact same one with the vitamin e - I was worried about the vit e content at 1st but have read a number of articles that say a small amount of vit e is fine and can enhance success of tx - so u were fine with that.  It is a little crazy with all the supplements as even vit c is for immunity but it is also good for tx, so dont worry about the supplements and certainly do not beat yourself up, we each try different things each cycle to help us to get where we want to be - it doesnt mean to say that everything is right or wrong, some things are right for some people and not for others.  The main thing would be to get a follow up asap and you can get clexane and prednisilone (steroids) on nhs - they wont test u for immunes on nhs but may give you a course of these meds next time as a precautionary (this is what has happened to me) some clinics wont do clexane and do baby aspirin instead but u have to push for the steroids - some clinics will prescribe steroids and clexane after 2 or more implantation failures or mc.  Tears and breaking down in consult can help loads  to get you what u want - do lots of reading too so that u know what to ask for   I am so sorry it hasnt worked for you and I wish it could have been different for you this time.    
also if u want to research immune issues further then get alan beers book - is your body baby friendly - it is an excellent resource


----------



## sweet lady

Miki D said:


> I am NHS at the moment so clexane and steroids won't be an option for me. The very most the cons was willing to let me try this time was asprin. Do you need to have all the immune testing to have clexane and steroids?
> 
> Miki xx


Hi Ya i didnt have any immune testing done at all when i was given steroids,clexane and asprin. In fact it was my consultant who suggested i take the medication. This was my 3rd go off IVF and my one and only chance on the NHS. To be honest i never even heard of clexane and predisolone until he mentioned it


----------



## Louiseb26

AngelBumps - Sending big   on your little   Hope your both doing well.
Well done my lovely.Cant wait to see some pictures.Sending loads of   to you both.

Lou xx


----------



## DoodlePip

AngelBumps - massive congratulations on your baby boy   
also can't wait to see photos!! 
You have been a great help and source of info for all of us - wishing you and your family all the best 

xx


----------



## Branston Pickle

Hi Ladies

*Mikidee *Whats the story with the Bee propolis? Did someone say its not adviseable to take? I have just ordered my long list, but obv dont want to take if there's an issue with it interfering with treatment..... I dont take any additional medication/steroids, so is this ok? Obv Im just going by Angelbumps list, which says its good to take.

Thanks BP xxx


----------



## sweet lady

Branston Pickle said:


> *Mikidee *Whats the story with the Bee propolis? Did someone say its not adviseable to take?


Im wondering about this too as i was previously taking bee propolis tablets from Holland and Barrett up untill this week as i just brought a jar of royal jelly, bee propolis and bee pollen in honey form from aptimist.


----------



## twinkle123

Don't know much about bee propolis but when I researched it, the website advised anyone with pollen, wasp sting allergies not to take it.  I'm sure it would be fine but as I'm allergic to so many things, decided against it.
x


----------



## Miki D

Hi ladies,

If you see Mollieboo's very kind reply to my original post (about 7 posts back), the issue about bee propolis came about as her acupuncturist advised against it as it boosts the immune system and they were trying to suppress hers.

So I guess if anyone is having immune treatment, maybe ask your cons about this?

I'm unsure whether to continue taking bee propolis as I don't know if I have immune issues or not. But it is supposed to be good for implantation. It's never simple is it!

Good luck everyone  

Miki x


----------



## buis

just quick ques. great board. am on 2ww after FET on steroids, asprin clexine and gestone also taking selenium and l arginine and pregcare. shouold i carry on with l-arginine now and if i get (when!!!!) a positive thanks all 
buis


----------



## Lilly W

Hi a similar q to buis.  Just got a bfp on Sunday    .  I have been taking Zita West vits, omega3, selenium, zinc and royal jelly.  Will keep up with zw vits and omega 3 but not sure about the others - any ideas? (am also on steriods, clexane and cyclogest)


----------



## karenanna

Hi Ladies - this bit is from page 1 of the protocol - it answers a couple of the questions:

_• 1 x 200 ug Selenium - helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*). (Especially in 2WW).
________________________________________________________________________________________

• 1 x zinc 15 mg - THE most important fertility supplement! Helps EVERYTHING! Helps prevent miscarriage, too (so take straight away and* throughout pregnancy*). Zinc helps with implantation. (Especially in 2WW)._

Both say take throughout pregnancy - I'm not sure about the bee propolis or L'Arginine.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## karenanna

PS Re-reading page 1 the Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis and L'Arginine all seem to be recommended to help fertility, egg quality and implantation. It doesn't say to continue after a BFP whereas the others say take throughout pregnancy.

PPS I am no expert

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Lilly W

Thank you Karenanna - that all makes sense.  i think I will keep taking the zinc and the selenium and just finish off the royal jelly ones I have.


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hello all!

Sorry I have been away looking after the little one. 

Sorry for any confusion over 'Propolis', but I only took it for around 3 months prior to treatment and then until about 6 weeks pregnant. I _wouldn't_ suggest taking anything that isn't recommend on the packaging normally, unless there have been clinical trials (which there have). The short term benefits of propolis are what's important to remember and the timing is of the utmost importance. There is no need to take it after your pregnancy test is positive.

Also, I've had a private message re: Folic acid and the links to bowel cancer 9which we all know are out there), which I answered with the following:

_FOLIC ACID: A slight typo (400 mg instead of 400 mcg), my apologies - but most people have understood what I meant!__ I understand that there has been a link [with high doses of folic acid] to some types of cancer, but it's only a 'link' and 5MG is only and can only be prescribed by your GP (indicating the safety of such high levels of folic acid on the NHS) on the short term - remembering this is only a short  fertility protocol and that these are to be taken short term only for the desired effect!?! To get you pregnant! Folic Acid is STILL one of THE SAFEST supplements you can take... S H O R T T E R M! 

I hope this clears any 'confusion' up!

As I keep repeating, only take what is safe for you to do so and under the supervision and guidance of your practitioners.

I'd like to thank you all for your lovely messages and kindness throughout my ordeal with IVF and my pregnancy and I wish you all the luck in the world as my dreams really have come true. Solomon is everything I could wish for.I can't promise I will be here as often as before, but I promise to check back a little more frequently!  Lots of love and luck.  A xx[/color]_


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

karenanna said:


> PS Re-reading page 1 the Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis and L'Arginine all seem to be recommended to help fertility, egg quality and implantation. It doesn't say to continue after a BFP whereas the others say take throughout pregnancy.
> 
> PPS I am no expert
> 
> Karenanna xxx


Perfectly correct! {only to get you preggers - not needed after}x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi everyone

Going for egg collection on Monday, only have 2 follicles so only have the chance of 2 eggs at the most.  I am a low responder !!  

Anyway I have been following Angel Bumps fertility protocol and was just wondering how long to take Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, L Arginine and  Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA) for ?

Someone please answer this query.  Stressing out little.

Thanks

Ginger Baby


----------



## karenanna

Hi Gingerbaby

Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis and L Arginine until you get your BFP and then you can stop - Angelbumps confirmed this earlier on the thread. 

I'm not quite as sure about Alpha-Lipoic Acid - but page 1 definitely says take it during the 2ww to help cell division and vitamin C. I am assuming from reading that again you stop when you get your BFP.

All the best for your EC - just to let you know that Dimee who I cycled with had a similar response to you. She is currently 14 weeks pregnant, so focus all of your energy on those eggs     

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Karenana and thanks for sharing that your friend who was in a similar position to me got pregnant.  Its just the short of positive response I need. 
I see from your post that you are pregnant too so all this positive stuff helps.

Early start for me and DH tomorrow.  Setting off at 5.45, live in cumbria and got be at the hospital for 8.10am.  Did consider staying over night but that would involve asking my mam to look after my pet rabbit and house and don't want her to know whats happening just yet because she gets too stressed out about things.  She means well but I get stressed enough on my own without worrying about her too.

Feeling so nervous now.  Off to do my calm CD, then Sedative and bed.

Take care

Ginger baby


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

BTW - I got a BFN with my recent FET


----------



## Miki D

Oh Mollieboo, I'm so sorry to hear that     

I know how you're feeling and that there's nothing I can say to make it better. Take care and give yourself time...thinking of you.

Thanks for all your help and advice re. supplements etc.

Miki xxx


----------



## NattyT

Hi all and to Angelbumps,

I am just about to start my down reg, i have been taking conception vitamins, and want to pop out and get the rest that you have suggested

My question really relates to the womb warming, this is something i am very interrested in, can you tell me how you did this - i just thought a hot water bottle but have looked online and there is a special little something to use for it??

I look forward to adding my BFP results to this thread in early July after following these tips.

hope to hear from you soon
natalie


----------



## karenanna

Hi Natalie

I bought heat pads and wore these during stimulation and after EC - you can get them from most pharmacies and it means you can wear them all day.

Just remember not to wear them after ET.

Mollieboo -       

Gingerbaby - How did it go on Monday?

Karenanna xxx


----------



## NattyT

Hi Karenanna,

Thanks for the info, can I ask you to give me a bit more detail, ie, what they called etc?
Sorry to be a pain I just want to make sure I am buying the right things.

Chat soon
natalie


----------



## karenanna

I just bought these ones from Boots http://www.boots.com/en/Deep-Heat-Patch-1-patch_32083/ - you can get a box of 5 or 6 which is cheaper. I wore them during the day and at night had a hot water bottle, although I got a bit too hot and often it ended up on the floor by the end of the night.

Karenanna xxx

/links


----------



## NattyT

Thanks very much,
those are what i was thinking of but i thought they were medicated?  You learn something new every day   

Did you just put them on your womb area?
Sorry for all the silly questions - and again with the hot water bottle on your belly area?

Thanks again
natalie


----------



## NattyT

oh sorry one more question are those pads reusable? or did you basically use 2 per day during still till ec?


----------



## karenanna

Hi Natty

They aren't reusable so I used 1 or 2 per day - sometimes 1 stayed warm for a longer time than it said it would.

I put them on my lower belly - I guess around where my womb would be, but not entirely sure. Same with the water bottle.

Karenanna


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi Karenanna

It went totally crap on Monday.  They only got one one egg out of me, the other follicle had a cyst on it.  Plus I was sick 5 times, was at the hospital at 8.15 and they did not let me go home until 14.15 cos I kept being sick.

Then they rang me on Tuesday and said my egg had not fertilized cos it was mis shapen.  Totally devastated just keep crying.  I have never saw my DH cry but he did and he cried in bed when he thought I was asleep.  Todays another crap day cos my mam is going down later.  I have been avoiding her calls.  Shes going to be heart broken when I tell her.

Feel so useless, will I have get to embryo transfer stage.  My first cycle was abandoned due to now producing enough follicles and it was the same this time but we were told to go ahead and hope for the best.  Sick of my body letting me down.  I only have one more NHS funded go, it seems whatever can go wrong does go wrong.  Go back on 2 June for a consult.  

Take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## NattyT

Hi Ginger Baby
I am soooo very sorry to hear your outcome, there is nothing worse especially with us all trying to stay so positive and doing everything and sundry to get the outcome we want.

There is nothing I can do or say that will make this better for you right now, but your mam will be devistated but supportive I am sure.  Your DH will also be a rock, we forgot that this happens to them too.

I think you should try talking to the clinic on your next appointment regarding your eggs and see if there is anything they can do for you.  The other thing is look into visiting homeopath and see if they can help you at all.

I wish you all the very of luck in the future, may those around you give you and your DH all the support you need right now.   

Warm Hug from me   
Natalie


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Natalie

It means alot.  Everyone on here is so supportive cos we all know what its like.

Take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## karenanna

Ginger Baby

Sending you a big cyber  

Take some time to talk with your DH and recover from this emotionally. I had 4 BFNs before I got my BFP and it never got any easier.

Make sure you go armed with lots of questions to your consultation - I always found preparing for this a good way of focusing my mind after a failed cycle.

Lastly, just to give you some inspiration - I cycled recently with Dimee who was told by her last clinic she should move to donor eggs as she was a poor responder. She moved clinics to the ARGC and is now 15 weeks pregnant - she only had one embryo and luckily it hung in there. There is lots of hope and inspiration out there!

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Karenanna

I just want to get to embryo transfer stage cos at the moment I seen to fail at every stage.  Still waiting for my mam to come down.  I think once I tell her I will feel a little better.

I am currently looking at Antagonist protocol on the net which Calypso Sky told me about.  Just trying to do something positive

From your post I see you are having twins so that gives me hope.  Good luck with your pregnancy

Take Care Ginger Baby


----------



## karenanna

Hi Ginger Baby

Dimee who I told you about did the flare protocol - this may be similar to the antagonist, but I'm not sure.

Also, I wondered if you had tried posting on the Poor responders thread for tips/advice http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236020.0

Karenanna xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Having a panicky moment!!!  Can't remember when I last posted on here but I got my first ever BFP last week on my 6th IVF cycle. I had been following most of AngelBumps advice about supplements but I'm now really confused about what supplements if any I should be taking.  Since my positive result, I've been taking my pregnancare conception (just until I use them up!), 1 x 500mg vitamin C, 1 x iron, 1 x zinc, 1 x baby aspirin, 2 x fish oils, 1 x folic acid and 1 x Q10.  I'm also on 20mg prednisolone and 40mg clexane a day.  It's the Q10 that I'm really worried about as it says on the box not to take during pregnancy or if planning a pregnancy.

Any advice?  I don't want to be taking anything that's going to be dangerous!  Thought the worry would all be over when I got a positive result but don't think that's going to happen!!!!!
Thanks
x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Congratulations Twinkle on your pregnancy.

Sorry I don't know about the supplements.  Maybe some one on here can help.

Good luck with everything

Ginger Baby


----------



## sweet lady

I was told to come of the Q10 just b4 egg collection and was told not to go back on it if i got a BFP


----------



## sweet lady

I forgot to say congrats


----------



## karenanna

Hi Twinkle - just to say congrats on your BFP. If you read Angelbumps signature she took the Q10 up to 20 weeks. The one to watch is the Q10 with added vitamin E - you shouldn't take this during pregnancy, but plain Q10 is fine. I have only just stopped taking it as I ran out and am not too far off the 20 week mark.

Karenanna xxx

Here is what Angelbumps says:

_Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take throughout pregnancy). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses. Not sure if there is enough evidence, but you want to make sure you are taking supplements that are right for you. Q10 can also protect sperm from cell damage. CoQ10 (also known as ubiquinone) is in every cell of the human body...
__http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxification-diet/coenzyme-q10.htm_
_It also reduces the risk of preeclampsia:
__http://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/S0020729208005626_
_(to take Especially in 2WW).

/links
_


----------



## shani10

Hi

Just wondering if anyone can help me, im taking bee propolis, am now 8 weeks pregnant(so grateful and totaly believe that the list may of helped) but im unsure on if to continue it?i cant seem to find any info can anyone help?

shani x


----------



## bettyboop5

Hello ladies!
This is my second icsi and due to start d/r in 16 days.  Thought I should get more supplements.  Blimey! Ive been reading Angel's protocol and bought the following...vitamins which some ive been taking formonths
Pregnacare conception x1
Zita west DHA, Vita boost and Vitafem (my own choice) x3
Zinc 25mg x2
Selenium 200 x1
Folic acid 800ug x1
Vitamin e 1000 iu x1
Larginine 500x6 a day
LCarnitine 500x3
Vic disolvable 1000mg
q10 120mg x1
Odourless garlic 1000mg x3
EPO 1000mg x3

Im virtually rattling with tabs and so is DH.  Is there anything else that im forgetting benefitial before downregging? I cant remember what I did last time    but had good egg quality .  Any advise will be appreciated. Thanks ladies


----------



## karenanna

Shani - I checked an earlier post on the Bee Propolis and you can stop taking it now you have your BFP -    by the way.

Bettyboop -    for your cycle. The main things to remember apart from all the vitamins and drugs are: water (drink at least 2 litres per day), milk (1 litre). I also made sure I had a high protein diet leading up to EC and during the 2ww - plenty of eggs, yoghurt, chicken and fish. Some people also drink a glass of fresh pineapple juice and eat 4/5 brazil nuts per day as this helps with the womb lining. Whilst I was stimming I also used a heat pad on my stomach to keep my oavries nice and warm (mind it was february) - not to be used after ET though.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## shani10

Thankyou karenanna,I'm still in shock!!!x


----------



## bettyboop5

thanx Kerry x xx


----------



## jumaimah

hi angelbumps,im new to ivf i hav'nt started treatment yet my 1st appointment is 27th july 2010,would you start taking suppliments now or wait till me and my hubby have seen the doc.by the way u are a god send to women who are lik me and just want to be as healthy as possible. xox


----------



## QAGirl

Hi Angelbumps, How's motherhood treating you? Busy I expect!

I sadly got a BFN today    but was wondering should I continue with all the suppliments in preparation for my next cycle? I want to go again as soon as the clinic say I can so am thinking around sept/Oct


----------



## karenanna

Hi QAGirl - So sorry to hear about your BFN -    . Angelbumps is not able to check the board as frequently as before, but I'm sure she will drop in at some point. I'm trying to help out by answering questions if I can. I think it would be good to continue with the supplements ready for your next cycle. Make sure you take some time to recover both emotionally and physically before starting again.

Hi Jumaimah - I started taking my supplements as early as possible to get ready for my cycle - so yes, I would get started in preparation.    for your consultation.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## QAGirl

Thanks karenanna


----------



## daisy-may

afternoon girls ..... im about to begin round 5 and have decided to use some of angel's advice and ideas. I have gone out and got some pregnacare conception ( used these before ) zinc, selenium and vit b complex ....


here we go !!!!!!!!!


check in with you all soon , love and luck daisy xxxx


----------



## spooq

Hiya Ladies,

Just wondering if someone can tell me if anyone can tell me what doseage of CoQ10 is good for IVF/ICSI.  The Zita West book suggest 90mg I think    I've also got a PCOS book which suggests 240mg - but only to help with that and not necessarily in relation to IF TX.  I've been taking 120mg but wonder if that's too much?

Cheers,

Suzi
xxx


----------



## karenanna

Suzi - I just took 70mg and am also polycystic. I'm not sure if you can take too much?

Daisy-May - I was 5th time lucky! I hope 5 is your lucky number also   

Karenanna xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

did any of you continue with selenium tablets after ET, I have and co Q10 but only had ET yesterday

I am on folic acid, I was advised before to come off ther vitamins as it may have been having a paradoxical effect on my lining - I am also on aspirin, 40 mgs clexane and 25 mg pred, 2 patches, 6 mgs progynova , cyclogest 400mgs bd,a dn alternate day gestone injections.  This is the  8th cycle for me and not sure I can find the strength to do 8 more!


----------



## twinkle123

I didn't continue with selenium after ET but only because I ran out!  I still drank a glass of pineapple juice a day though.  I continued with Vitamin C, iron, zinc, l-arginine, fish oil, Q10, folic acid and pregnacare conception.  Was also taking aspirin, 20mg prednisolone and 40mg clexane.  I got my 1st ever BFP taking them but unfortunately my HCG is going down every day and is no longer viable.  Still a lot further than I've ever got in my 6 cycles before though.
x


----------



## spooq

I've also wondered about when to stop taking certain supplements. For my 1st ICSI I stopped taking everything except Pregnacare. For my 2nd ICSI I continued with everything. Unfortunately both BFNs but I'm still taking all the pills to keep me topped up for next time.

From what I've read on here, CoQ10 should be stopped at EC or just before ET as there is nothing to suggest that it is safe to take in early pregnancy. However, I know that there are some ladies who do continue taking it and with the approval of their clinic so I'm really confused    The same seems to apply for selenium.

Too much conflicting info is leaving me unsure   

A note of what I'm currently taking:

Pregnacare Conception
Selenium 200mcg (inc. 50mcg from Pregnacare Conception)
Zinc 30mg (inc. 15mg from Pregnacare Conception)
Royal Jelly 1000mg
Co Q10 120mg
Super EPA & DHA Omega 3 Fish Oil 1000mg


----------



## karenanna

It looks like Angelbumps recommends both during 2ww and after a positive - I have to say I stopped taking both at around 16 weeks.

Karenanna xxx

• _Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take throughout pregnancy). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses. Not sure if there is enough evidence, but you want to make sure you are taking supplements that are right for you. Q10 can also protect sperm from cell damage. CoQ10 (also known as ubiquinone) is in every cell of the human body...
__http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxification-diet/coenzyme-q10.htm_
_It also reduces the risk of preeclampsia:
__http://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/S0020729208005626_
_(to take Especially in 2WW).
________________________________________________________________________________________

• 1 x 200 ug Selenium - helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). (Especially in 2WW).

/links
_


----------



## Magic3s

Hi everyone,I haven't posted here before but I found AngelBumps' list a great help and I have done some research pricewise. It is far from conclusive, but it can be helpful and I thought once I have done it I might as well post it here as it can help others too. Every penny helps.  
Evening primrose oil
Tesco - £1.50 / 30 1000mg
H&B - £6.99 / 120 1300mg 
Boots - £3.99 / 30 1050mg
Naturesbest - £6.95 /120 1000mg (includes 10 mg Vitamin E)

Folic Acid 
Tesco - £1.49 / 120
H&B - £2.49 / 250
Boots - £2.45 / 56
Naturesbest - £4.50 / 180

Coenzyme Q10
Tesco - £2.92 / 30 30 mg (vitamin E)
H&B - £7.15 /50 30mg
Boots - £4.99 / 30 30 mg 
Naturesbest - £8.95 / 60 30mg

Selenium 
Tesco-H&B- £7.15 / 100 200ug
Boots- £3.99/ 90 200ug
Naturesbest - £ 8.95 /100 200ug

Vitamin C 
Tesco - £1.30 / 20 1000mg
H&B - £6.99 / 100 1000mg
Boots - £4.49/ 60 1000mg
Naturesbest - £5.50 / 60 1000mg

Zinc 
Tesco - £3.90 /180
H&B - £4.09 / 100 15mg
Boots - £2.99 / 60
Naturesbest - £4.95 / 180 15mg

Bee propolis 
Naturesremedy.co.uk - £9.99 / 90 1000mg (p&p £1.99)
H&B - £10.25 / 100 500mg
Chemistdirect - £9.99 / 60 1000mg (p&p £3.49)

Bimbo x


----------



## Havana

Hi Angel and everyone in this thread,


Just to let you know Iam following this protocol and will come back to let you know how my treatment went at the end of my 2ww.




Good luck to everyone and thanks to Angelbump for sharing this info.


Bimbo- Thanks a lot for that price list you are making it so much easier for us    thanks girl.


----------



## izora

Congrats Angelbumps, I hope you and the little man in your life are keeping well? 

A quick one, Which supplements did you take throughout your pregnancy.


----------



## NattyT

Hi everyone

we have been following the protocol today we are going for our et, with really good quality embies, which is fantastic, with the possible of some to freeze which will be a first for us, and this is our 6th cycle.

I will check back after my 2ww.......

Best of luck to EVERYONE
         
Love
natalie


----------



## karenanna

Izora

Angelbumps is a bit busy at the moment, so I'm trying to help out where I can. Looking at her profile it seems she took the following throughout the pregnancy:

Q10* (up to 20 wks)
Vit C 1000mg* (withRosehips&Bioflavinoids),
Zinc*, Iron*, Selenium*, Green Tea, B6 which helps prod Progesterone

I'm assuming she also took the recommended pregnancy vits with folic acid/omega 3 - for example pregnacare.

Hope this helps

Karenanna xxx

PS Natalie      for your 2ww


----------



## izora

Thank you Karenanna.

Natalie all the best.


----------



## starkymind

Brilliant loving this info


about to apply for my 2nd ivf at caru so want to be well prepared


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Karenanna - you are an absolute STAR!!!
 
Thanks so much for answering all the questions, you are brilliant in doing that and very well-read.
Solomon and I are doing well, but he has mild colic, mucus on his chest and has gone back to feeding every hour and a half... so I REALLY DO have my hands full!
 
Not getting much sleep and feeling rundown now, as he is almost 12 weeks old!

I don't mean to not be on here that much, but until I get a good routine, I suppose it's all part and parcel.

How's it going with you? I hope you are in great health and your twin beans of joy are not making you too tired!!? Have you got a nice bump going??

As before, good luck to you all and try not to get too bogged down with the regime and supplements - just for what you feel's right for you and things will happen...
 
Take care,
 
Love A xx


----------



## Han72

Hey Angel  to you and little Solomon, hope he settles down again soon and that the colic and mucus [email protected] off! Don't apologise for not having time to come on here you nutter! I think we can let you off thanks to ALL the fantastic help and advice you've provided and, let's face it, I think looking after l'il S is an excellent excuse for not being on here all hours of the day and night 



♥AngelBumps♥ said:


> Karenanna - you are an absolute STAR!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for answering all the questions, you are brilliant in doing that and very well-read.


YEAH! Whut she said! 

xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Today I have had a surprise natural BFP.  OMG can't believe it.  Got an appointment at clinic in 2 weeks for a scan.  Just hope its all okay and I stay pregnant.  I have been taking all  of Anglebumps supplements and have also been having  one protein shake and two glasses of wheat grass a day.

Does anyone know if its safe to carry on with the wheatgrass and protein shakes ?

Scarred to get excited in case this dream is taken away from me.

Please help

Ginger Baby


----------



## karenanna

Gingerbaby - big  on your 

Re: wheatgrass - I found this on the net

_It is debated back and forth whether or not this is okay during pregnancy. Some people agree that it is beneficial because it contains a high concentration of nutrients but others disagree that some of the nutrients can be harmful during pregnancy. Maybe you should read these links to make a more informed decision about your wheat grass consumption.

_ 
_http://pregnancyandbaby.com/blog/pregnancy-health/wheatgrass-during-pregnancy/ _ 
_http://www.wheatgrasskits.com/issue8.htm _ 
_http://www.rawfoodtalk.com/showthread.php?p=289851 _ 
_http://babyfit.sparkpeople.com/archive_posts.asp?imboard=59&imParent=1564324 _ 
_http://www.sprout.net.au/faqs.html_
 Re: protein shakes

I would have thought these would be fine - but avoid ones with added chemicals and vitamins.

Angelbumps - so lovely to hear from you  and glad to hear Solomon is keeping you busy. I pop on every so often just to make sure everything is OK and try to answer the questions as you've seen. I am doing fine, but I am huge! I already measure 34cm (equivalent to 34 weeks apparently), so will be like a whale! I'm having 2 boys - we seem to have a run of them on the ARGC board!

Nix - you get everywhere 

Starkymind -  for your cycle

Karenanna xxx
/links


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Karenanna

I have stopped the wheat grass, too much conflicting info.  Carrying on with protein shakes cos the one I have is from Whey protein and has no added chemicals in it.

Also only have one protein shake a day.  God I am so scarred, thought I would be dead happy but too scarred.  Did you feel like that or am I    

I have no symptoms at all apart from 7 postivie tests.  Did a clear blue one today and it said I was 4 to 5 weeks gone.  When did your symtoms start. ?

Ginger Baby


----------



## Han72

YIPPEEEEE Gingerbaby!!!                         

Er I'd say those 7 +ive pee sticks were a pretty big symptom   



karenanna said:


> Nix - you get everywhere


    

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## karenanna

Gingerbaby

I know what you mean about being scared - it never stops - you worry about every little twinge etc... and I also had some heavy bleeding around weeks 9 to 13 (very scary!).

Re: symptons - I definitely didn't have much apart from tiredness early on. I was on steroids until 12 weeks and when I came off those I started to get nausea - I am still getting this unless I eat every 2 hours. I've never had sore boobs, just the odd itchy nipple on occasion. Check out this thread on the pregnancy board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239791.0

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Havana

Hi everyone   

Iam back to give my own testimony: 

I had follow Angel's protocol since feb/march and actually still taking many of the supplements recommended here and its been the best IVF cycle so far, no many symptoms to speak of but very straight forward txt and the best amount of eggs, sperms, embies we had ever had.

I had my BFP this morning and Iam very scared but so so happy and so its DH (my OTD is friday) and we are very thankfull to Angel and everyone here for their useful advice and informative input   

Now is early days but i hope this pregnancy continues to progress for me   

 to all of you ladies, read and research, we can do this     

with love,

havana x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Karenanna & Nixs

Your support means alot.  Just hope its all going to be fine.

Take Care 

Ginger Baby


----------



## Han72

YAAAAAAAAY Havana!!!                                                    




Hey Ginge - no worries lovey!     


Wotcha KA 


xxx


----------



## shani10

hi all just a quick question, im taking pregnacare plus, vit c , iron, zinc, selenium, almost stopped my cq10, am still taking vit b6, b12 and b complex, unsure of wich to continue(obv the pregnacare!)can anyone help?xxx  thanku


----------



## karenanna

Hi Shani - here is what Angelbumps says - I noticed in her profile she stopped the Q10 at 20 weeks. Karenanna xxx



♥AngelBumps♥ said:


> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> • Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (*so take throughout pregnancy*). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses.
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> • 1 x 200 ug Selenium - helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (*so take straight away and throughout pregnancy*). (Especially in 2WW).
> 
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> • 1 x zinc 15 mg - THE most important fertility supplement! Helps EVERYTHING! Helps prevent miscarriage, too (*so take straight away and throughout pregnancy*). Zinc helps with implantation. (Especially in 2WW).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> • 1 x iron 14 mg - helps with quality of blood. Helps prevent miscarriage (*so take straight away and throughout pregnancy*). (Especially in 2WW).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> • 1 x vit B6 10 mg - helps produce progesterone - the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy).*
> 
> B6 can help reduce and prevent the symptoms of morning sickness - even severe morning sickness...
> http://www.morningsicknesshelp.com/morning-sickness-cure.html
> 
> B6 works best when taken with the other B group vitamins as it absorbs better this way. Just 50 mg is usually enough to make positive changes, although if you don't notice a difference in your luteal phase within two to three months, try increasing the dosage. 100-200 mg is usually recommended by care/health professionals (SHORT term), but.... You need to balance your/any intake of B6 with B12 - it's important to remember this. *B6 can disguise a B12 deficiency/anemia, so make sure you are getting BOTH. B6 can cause (reversible) nerve damage if taken excessively, so PLEASE try to take no more than 50 mgs per day (if taking LONG term), just to be on the safe side! (500 mgs is great during 2WW and if you get a positive, I should think you could take this until week 12 and then taper down, to a more sensible limit, like 100* *mg, 50 mg or 10 mg...)*
> 
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> • You must be taking Pregnacare Conception (*Pregnacare Plus is for pregnant ladies* and also has slightly different ingredients, so take the 'Conception' variety, which has proven effect on conception rates)? You can take the Pregnacare Plus when you get pregnant!
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________


/links


----------



## shani10

Thanx karenanna x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang
Help having a panic.  Had a suprise natural BFP.  Think I am around 5 weeks.  Got My first scan on Thursday.

I was taking all of Angels supplements but just realised that Manganese may not be safe for pregnant women.  Can you let me know if I should continue taking Alpha Lipoic Acid, L Argine, Bee Propilis and Royal Jelly.  Is there a list of supplments I should continue you with now I am pregnant.

So scared I have damaged my baby before its even had chance to grow.

Help.  Very worried.

Ginger Baby


----------



## karenanna

Gingerbaby

Wow - what excellent news     

Here is a post I wrote earlier - not sure about the Alpha-lipoic, but I'm guessing you can stop _ i'll double check through Angelbumps posts to make sure.



♥AngelBumps♥ said:


> karenanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS Re-reading page 1 the Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis and L'Arginine all seem to be recommended to help fertility, egg quality and implantation. It doesn't say to continue after a BFP whereas the others say take throughout pregnancy.
> 
> PPS I am no expert
> 
> Karenanna xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly correct! {only to get you preggers - not needed after}x
Click to expand...

In terms of what you can take - I extracted the following for Shani from the protocol



karenanna said:


> Hi Shani - here is what Angelbumps says - I noticed in her profile she stopped the Q10 at 20 weeks. Karenanna xxx
> 
> 
> 
> ♥AngelBumps♥ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
>  Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg  promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (*so take throughout pregnancy*). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses.
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
>  1 x 200 ug Selenium  helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (*so take straight away and throughout pregnancy*). (Especially in 2WW).
> 
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
>  1 x zinc 15 mg  THE most important fertility supplement! Helps EVERYTHING! Helps prevent miscarriage, too (*so take straight away and throughout pregnancy*). Zinc helps with implantation. (Especially in 2WW).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
>  1 x iron 14 mg  helps with quality of blood. Helps prevent miscarriage (*so take straight away and throughout pregnancy*). (Especially in 2WW).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
>  1 x vit B6 10 mg  helps produce progesterone  the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy).*
> 
> B6 can help reduce and prevent the symptoms of morning sickness - even severe morning sickness...
> http://www.morningsicknesshelp.com/morning-sickness-cure.html
> 
> B6 works best when taken with the other B group vitamins as it absorbs better this way. Just 50 mg is usually enough to make positive changes, although if you dont notice a difference in your luteal phase within two to three months, try increasing the dosage. 100-200 mg is usually recommended by care/health professionals (SHORT term), but.... You need to balance your/any intake of B6 with B12 - it's important to remember this. *B6 can disguise a B12 deficiency/anemia, so make sure you are getting BOTH. B6 can cause (reversible) nerve damage if taken excessively, so PLEASE try to take no more than 50 mgs per day (if taking LONG term), just to be on the safe side! (500 mgs is great during 2WW and if you get a positive, I should think you could take this until week 12 and then taper down, to a more sensible limit, like 100* *mg, 50 mg or 10 mg...)*
> 
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
>  You must be taking Pregnacare Conception (*Pregnacare Plus is for pregnant ladies* and also has slightly different ingredients, so take the 'Conception' variety, which has proven effect on conception rates)? You can take the Pregnacare Plus when you get pregnant!
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> 
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites
Click to expand...


----------



## karenanna

*Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA) - from H&B, another great supplement for cell division - helps the embryos divide/continue to make cells. Good for egg quality. It enhances the effect of vitamin C. (Especially in 2WW).*

Ginger baby - I'm guessing from what is said above that you can stop this now.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

thanks karenana

sending u loads of grateful hugs.  Cannot do pic hugs at moment cos doing this message on my phone.

my boobs are not as sore 2day.  Do u think that means something is wrong.  I know i am a panarnoid freak !!

Take care
Ginger baby xxxx


----------



## karenanna

I found my symptons varied quite a lot early on. Try not to worry (I know it is easier said than done). The main one that remained consistent was tiredness.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Karenanna

My friend told me today thats she going to be aunty.  Like I did not tell her my news cos its still early days.  Not told a sole apart from the guys on here.  Still scared of saying the word pregnant out loud.  Might Jinx it.

She said her SIL has no symptoms, no morning sickness and just feels tired.  She said she is 12 weeks.  So that made me fell a little better.  Not long now til my first scan on Thursday.  Just got to get through another day at work.  My colleague all think I am a right dizzy cow cos I keep making silly mistakes, cos my mind is so pre occupied.

Also I noticed my pregnecare has zinc and vitmain b complex in it already so it safe to take separate zinc and B complex on top.  I am probably being thick.

Thanks again

Take Care
Ginger Baby


----------



## karenanna

Hi Gingerbaby

I didn't take extra to the pregnacare, as it included more than the recommended daily allowance - it was also good to take less tablets!

    for your scan on Thursday - I am away for the weekend and won't have internet access to post, but will check on your progress from my mobile phone.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Karenana

Have a nice weekend.

Logging out now.

Take Care
Ginger Baby


----------



## thornton

Hi 

I wonder whetehr anybody can help.

I had my transfer today and I am a bit worried whether I should be taking Co-Enzyme Q10 (because of what is says in terms of taking aspirin - I am on 75mg aspirin, steroids and also clexane). Also I am not sure whether to take the L'arginnine now.

Can anybody help?

tx


----------



## karenanna

Hi Thornton

Hope you are keeping well - I recognise you from the ARGC boards. I've had a look at what Angelbumps says - see below in blue.

_Be careful if taking aspirin with EPO and fish oils and Q10 as they all have an effect on blood! Divide doses throughout the day and take your aspirin totally separately to your folic acid because aspirin interferes with folic acid absorption, for example, I take my aspirin just before I got to bed._

The key thing is to take your supplements separately - I took my Q10 in the morning and my aspirin at night, as per Angelbumps' suggestion.

_• L-Arginine - I took 500mg per day. L-Arginine helps the embryo(s) implant!_

Definitely take this is in the 2ww, but when you get your BFP I believe you can stop.

Sending you lots of  for the 2ww

Karenanna xxx


----------



## thornton

Thanks Karenanna - I am a nervous wreck!

Tx


----------



## karenanna

thornton said:


> Thanks Karenanna - I am a nervous wreck!
> 
> Tx


Hi Thornton - so was I - try to remember Google is not your friend - you can become obsessed with sympton checking etc... Plan some nice treats for yourself to help pass the time - Karenanna xxx


----------



## kitten77

karenanna said:


> thornton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Karenanna - I am a nervous wreck!
> 
> Tx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Thornton - so was I - try to remember Google is not your friend - you can become obsessed with sympton checking etc... Plan some nice treats for yourself to help pass the time - Karenanna xxx
Click to expand...

google is sooooooooooooo not your friend!!!!!


----------



## Imaan

Hi,  

Many thanks for providing such a detailed list of vitamin and supplements. I bookmarked this page sometime ago, and was just about to order several via Holland & Barret. Please can someone advise me regarding the length of time to take the supplements. I was about to order 3 months worth. My last treatment lasted 6 weeks from monitoring cycle to end. I thought this time around, I'd start taking supplements three months before treatment commences. If I take them at the beggining of treatment, from monitoring cycle to end, do you think this is long enough? If any ladies are able to advise, it would be much appreciated!

Many thanks,

Imaan


----------



## Havana

Hi Imaan

You should start the supplements as soon as possible so it give you plenty time to nourish the eggs with the right amounts needed. The lenght of time taking this suppls is all the wait to a BFP with some of the vits and up to week 24 with some others (check the list). Right now the longer your are taking them the better.

You should put your DH on vitamins too as it helps with men fertility aswell.

Good luck and hope you have a succesful txt.


----------



## Imaan

Hi Havana,

Thanks for the advice - I shall order them within the next couple of days. Lets hope we get some great quality eggs!! Not sure if poor egg quality was a contributing factor the last time, so want to do all I can this time just incase. 

Thanks again!

Wishing you all the best,

Imaan


----------



## karenanna

Imaan

Just read your profile and seen the part about IVIG. Just to let you know I had IVIG for high NKs, as well as, steroids, clood thinners etc... it seemed to work for me, along with Angelbumps advice.

Wishing you lots of      for your next cycle

Karenanna xxx


----------



## gemma_29

Can i take all these vits 2gether..? xx


----------



## karenanna

Hi Gemma

Angelbumps suggests breaking them up into 2 or 3 batches per day, to make it easy on yourself and easier on your stomach! 

She says:

_'Try the iron separately to your zinc. Take your iron with your vitamin C. Take L-Arginine separately to L-Lysine. Take aspirin with nothing else.'_

All the best

Karenanna xxx


----------



## kitten77

can i ask what is IVIG?


----------



## karenanna

Hi Kitten

I moved clinics to the ARGC in London and had immune testing (info on this board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0) after having 4 BFNs - they discovered that I have high natural killer cells - I think this basically means that my body treats an embryo like it is a foreign body or cancerous cell and startes attacking it. Great for fending off infections etc... but not so great for IVF/ICSI. IVIG is one of the treatments used to lower the NK cells. Lots of clinics in the UK believe that it is unproven treatment, so it isn't widely offered - but as you can see it worked for me. I've provided a bit more info on IVIG below.

Karenanna xxx

_*What is IVIg?
*Using donor blood that has been washed and processed, IVIg is made up of human-derived antibodies. These antibodies help to keep your immune system from recognizing an embryo or fetus as foreign and attacking it. More specifically, IVIg aids in minimizing the actions of __natural killer (NK) cells__. Amplified levels of NK cells can prevent an embryo from implanting as well as interfere with the proper development of the placenta, which in turn prevents the embryo from developing normally. All of these factors can result in a miscarriage and infertility. Precisely how IVIg works is not entirely clear. It is thought that the drug may block those antibodies that cause your body to reject a pregnancy. However, it is also speculated that IVIg may work by soaking up and defusing the harmful antibodies that can interfere with a pregnancy._


----------



## karenanna

Hi Ladies - just to say I will be AWOL for a few weeks as I'm going on my holidays and won't have internet access. Wishing you all the best whatever stage you are at      and I'm sure there will be others on the board who are happy to answer your questions.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## izora

Have fun filled holiday Kareanna.

Izora


----------



## Katii

Hi All,

Found this voucher for Holland and Barrett it gives you 40% off your order: HB7102E

Thought it might be useful.

Katii xx


----------



## bettyboop5

Katii  Can I take this to Holland and barrett shop instead of online shopping too? Very useful x


----------



## bettyboop5

Hello Ladies

Im 4dpt and taking the foling vits
Pregnacare cocnception
Selenium 200mg x1
Organic optimum blend oil x3 a day
zinc 25mg
vit c 500mg
q10 35 x2 a day
wheatgrass juice drink (Robenhurst)
larginine 500mg
Folic acid 8001u

What's the best combinations to take at what time of day please? Also is there anything else essential im forgetting? Is the iron in pregnacare enough or should I buy another 15mg? Or shoud I omit some tabs?
Your advise is well appreciated xxx


----------



## lmcl

Hi, 
Great list of stuff, I am ttc and about to start ivf short protocol next week. Have been taking the pregnacare conception for ages, have tried evening primrose oil, star flower oil and agnus castus but they all did weird things with my cycle but having read your list discover may have been taking them at the wrong times. Have been taking super strength fish oil 1300mg as assumed stronger better for eggys etc. However I have had a period every week for the past 3 weeks and actually have hardly stopped bleeding during this time. Only while reading this have i made the connection that the fish oil may be responsible?? Would it have the same effect as evening primrose in inducing periods do you think? I am PCOS as well but this has never happened and it was very alarming especially as we were about to start the IVF. The clinic says not to worry and it could be stress but I have not told them about the fish oil. Will stop taking it and hopefully everything will return to normal.
Has anyone else had this experience? 

Thanks,
Les xx


----------



## Han72

Hi Les

is it a proper full-on period or breakthrough bleeding?  I know fish oil is supposed to thin the blood but have never heard anything about it inducing periods.  I would strongly suggest getting your hormone levels checked before embarking on IVF. You say you're due to start next week  What day of your cycle are you supposed to start hon?

xxx


----------



## lmcl

Hi, thanks for replying.  I have phoned the clinic a few times and they keep saying is ok but not convinced! 

I was originally supposed to start on week 3 of my cycle. Then about day 6 after 5 days of the fish oil had some browny discharge which progressed to full bleed for 48hr, not as much as normal but nearly. Then had a week of spotting and another full bleed this weekend. Quite scary almost felt as if haemmorhaging as was pouring out! I get bad hormonal migranes on day 2-3 and have had these all 3 bleeds so feel is hormonal. Reducing today so not so worried. Have asked for a blood but they say is ok and no point.

Start oral progesterone for 10 days on Thursday and then should have another bleed then start 10days FSH inj after baseline scan. Will also have cetorelix inj to stop premature ovulation during this time.  Egg collection is supposed to be 23rd Aug. 
Apparently this is an unusual schedule and gives fewer eggs but less chance of ohss. I have one ovary with PCOS but this used to cause long intervals not short ones! 

Hope that as being scanned etc that we can rescedule after the progesterone if something wrong as we are funding the cycle and need it all to be right (must not worry, must relax..). They also said to do a preg test in case is ectopic and will do one but bit scared in case is positive. 

It may or may not be the fish oil but happened at the same time so think had better stop. May try it again at a later date to see if it has the same effect. Think will stick to the preg conception tablets and the brazil nuts. Would like to try the royal jelly as feel i need an oil based thing but might start when not right about to begin the IVF. 
If it doesn't work this time I am absolutely going to try everything on the list!!

Les xx


----------



## livity k

Fish oil can thin the blood so maybe it is having an effect- i know it can be tricky in combo with aspirin, 

Livity x


----------



## Han72

Ah Les, it's good that they're doing that protocol. The prog should hopefully sort out any cysts and they'll pick up any issues with the baseline scan. Sounds like you're in good hands hon  By all means stop or cut down on the fish oil particularly if it's combined with aspirin as livity says

However, please DO THE HPT as recommended by your clinic to rule out an ectopic. Don't be scared to do it lovey, who's to say it's not a miracle natural BFP, lots of girls bleed in early pregnancy! And ignorance is NOT bliss in these circs. If it is an ectopic that needs to be sorted _immediately _to prevent any potential damage to your tubes. It's probably nothing but there is absolutely no harm in making sure (and a lot of harm in sticking your head in the sand and ignoring the clinic's advice....) Sorry to sound so bossy but it IS important to ensure there's nothing going on in there that shouldn't be. And if it IS a natural BFP well then you have something to celebrate innit?!      

Bettyboop, i think info as to what to take and when can be found further back in the thread 

xxx


----------



## clare_lou

hi girls ive just been shopping for my vits and have come across a voucher code for holland and barrett £15 off a £40+ spend  HB7104E happy shopping  just wish id known it when i spent £40 last week .. oh well x


----------



## Jammybabe

Earlier on this thread there was ref to a H&B voucher for 40% off when I tried it last week is was still valid...use code  HB7102E

Well worth having!
Jx


----------



## lmcl

Hi, just an update on the earlier fish oil scare.. The fish oil is in fact probably completely safe and it was in fact a mis carraige  . Odd that despite trying for years this was almost the last thing i had anticipated! I did the test half heartedly on the day i was supposed to start the progesterone tablets and looked immediately, saw no line, thought of course it wasn't positive then left it in the bathroom. My husband went in for his shower and came out saying there was a line on it, i of course insisted it was just the control line but was wrong and there was a faint line. However the bloods show decreasing HCG and a failed pregnancy. And it all happened without me really knowing (though was bleeding Alot over 3 weeks so in hindsight is much more likely explanation than all the other stuff i came up with, especially blaming the fish oil). 
The really frustrating thing is we now have to wait till my next period (goodness knows when this will be now) and then week 3 of that next cycle before 20 days of drug therapy before retrieval and implantation. That makes nearly 3 months at least. Which is AGES.   

Oh well, have to keep moving forward and try to find some positive side to this as usual...

Wish it could be easier.

Les xx


----------



## Han72

Oh Les hon, I'm so sorry!  I was so hoping it was a viable pregnancy       

Small consolation I know but at least your cycle is all lined up (and in the meantime maybe you could ttc naturally if you feel up to it? Those preg hormones in your blood might actually help....)

xxx


----------



## needjustone

hiya

i have been following your thread for ages and am taking most of the supplements - i have 1 query . is it ok for men to take cod liver oil. I know i cant
but is it ok for him . I cant finf any info on it

Thank you x


----------



## muffin1302

Thanks for all your hard work Angelbumps (and co). Just bookmarking this page to keep up to date.

Just wondering if anyone has still took supplements despite being advised not to by their GP? I asked mine after my miscarriage but he wont even consider that they may help (even zita west ones). There is no medical reason which makes me any different than anyone else, and would be interested to hear what other peoples GP/consultants think??


----------



## willywinki

Hi

I'm hoping for some advice. We're about 2 months off starting IVF. I have endo and intermittent ovulation and DP SA is good. I've been taking the following: 
1 x 500mg Starflower oil
2 x 400ug folic acid
1 x 5mg zinc
1 x 300mg magnesium

Plan on taking these, how soon before tx would you recommend i start taking these? L-arginine, Selenium, Q10

_Zinc, Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, Folic Acid, Q10 and Arginine are the most important male protocol .............Vitamin E is also good for his sperm_ -What levels of these should DP be taking? Vit A is a no-no for me, but can DP take it?

Many thanks xxxx


----------



## wendycat

Just wanted to say a massive thanks for this list! Wow   A lot to take in.

I'm due to have FET some time in Oct/Nov/Dec ish so really, really want to be in optimum condition. I have PCOS, DH low sperm count, is there anything else that might help PCOS? I'm tring to follow a low GI diet, so I'm hoping that the suppliments alongside this will aid us.

Thanks again, I've printed it out to go in my fertiltiy folder, and printed out a copy for a friend of mine too!

Wendy


----------



## karenanna

Sorry answers have been a bit thin on the ground - I've been away on holiday (no internet) and I know Angelbumps is busy with Solomon.

Wendycat - I am also polycystic - I have to say metformin worked a treat for me - you need to be prescribed it by your clinic or GP. The low GI diet should also help.    for your FET.

Williwinky - Sorry I can't help with the doses for your DH. In terms of the other vits I think Angelbumps usually recommends starting them asap.    for your cycle.

Muffin - My GP was keen for me to take pregnacare, but to be honest knew very little about infertility and its treatment. It is not something that is routinely taught in detail - he had had some training from the local miscarriage clinic at Epsom hospital which helped a bit, but has been quite keen to learn from me and question me about it all. 

Karenanna xxx

PS Nix - Thanks for keeping an eye on things whilst I have been away


----------



## shani10

Muffin  i took everything on this list the 2nd time around, didnt even mention it to my gp or clinic, they are very sceptical, i read up on all suppliments and made sure was safe and stopped each one when appropriate, if you have other health issues though you really should get your gp or clinic to make sure they are safe for you.  for me i believed and still do that without the suppliments i wouldnt be where i am now x

still so grateful for this list!  

shani x


----------



## muffin1302

Thank you for the reassurance Shani and karenanna, I think my GP is being a tad sceptical!! I would be happy to do what he says but the NHS wont offer me any treatment as DH has a daughter so its up to me to help myself!! I am really grateful for all the hard work gone into this list and plan to try a few supplements.


----------



## Queenie1

hi 

wonder if anyone can help me. 

i have poor egg quality and i am currently taking 

pregnacare conception
high strenght omega 3
3x500mg royal jelly.

have been reading lots about ladies taking apimist. this already contains some royal jelly.
just wanted to know if it is ok to take with the royal jelly capsules i already take.

any advice much appreciated.

queenie x


----------



## needjustone

HI
i just wanted to mention that if you have immunes issues taking apitmist may not help you as it will 'boost your immune system ' even more.so it may help you in more area but will not help in another

if you dont have immnues then i reckon its a brillaint thing to take. I was going to take it until i realised it can boost you immunes..


----------



## pinkbabe

just bookmarking x


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for replying needjustone.

i have never been tested fro immunes so don't no if i have that.

was concered about the dosage of royal jelly if i take the apimist.


----------



## karenanna

Hi Queenie

This is the dosage Angelbumps recommends

_Royal Jelly - 3 x 500 mg per day. Helps produce fantastic eggs! Really great for both your fertility. Can increase sperm count!_

I would have thought that as long as you are not exceeding the 1500mg dose in total it should be fine.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## kitten77

ive never been tested for immunes either so i dont know. im just taking everything, well 4 years of not sniff of pregnancy, i mite as well try everything now! 

(cept i dont like honey so that mite not carry on!)


----------



## marieclare

Hi all, I have been doing angelbumps protocol for a few months, but I had been taking sanatogen pronatal instead of the pregnacare asI had a bottle to use up.
A few weeks ago I started the pregnacare conception and I have noticed I have started feeling increasingly nauseous. its got quite bad the last few days. Just wondering if anyone else has found the pregnacare made them feel sick? 
I searched online to try and work out what could be causing the issue and found a few posts about pregnacare not agreeing with people. the only other thing I have changed was I went from 50mg to 100mg of B6 but B6 came up as a nausea cure on my search so i don't think it could be that.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks karenanna for your reply. 

apimist with pollen has 200 of royal jelly and apimist with royal jelly has 400mg. so if i took the apimist  with royal jelly and dropped one of my royal jelly tablets ( 500mg) would that be ok do you think.

hi marieclare. sorry you have been feeling nauseous. the only difference i had with going on to pregnacare conception was bright yellow wee. could you try going back on to 50mg of b6 for a few days to see.


----------



## kitten77

queenie -       my wee is bright yellow to....its the thing that reminds me sometimes that i havent taken my tablets! hahaha


----------



## marieclare

LOL    yes I've had the bright neon yellow wee since I started all the pills. Hiya queenie   
I take 3 x 500mg royal jelly too - i dont know if its something you can overdose on?

I will try dropping the pregnacare for a few days and see if it stops. fingers crossed


----------



## merigolda

Help girls!! I'm on day 4 stims....and am slightly panicked after reading this thread and finding out about all the vits I should be on (and am not!)

I'm nearly 43 (so don't want to mess this up!)....had been taking B6 50mg but stopped on first day of stims....should I resume? now? during 2ww? I've continued with the Omegas and folic acid, but apart from that nothing else.  What should I rush to the chemist for? Thanks!!!


----------



## karenanna

Hi Merigolda

Don't panic - most people don't take everything that is listed here and the vits you are taking contain lots of nutrients. The additional ones I took apart from the Pregnacare and Omega 3 were Co-enzyme Q10 (without added vit E) and Selenium. I think it would be fine for you to start these now.

My main advice would be to keep well hydrated (drink at least 2-3 litres of water per day) and also get lots of protein in your diet (milk, yoghurt, eggs, cheese etc...). 

I also did some 'womb warming' whilst stimming - just bought some heat pads from Boots and wore them on my stomach - you should only do this before embryo transfer and not after.

All the best for your cycle       

Karenanna xxx


----------



## merigolda

Thanks so much Karenanna! I'll get the ones you've suggested...but would you say I should start again with the B6? did you take that one too? Why is everybody so clued up and not me?  


By the way Karenanna....I'm so delighted that you're going to meet your boys so soon!!!


----------



## marieclare

Just incase this is useful to anyone else, I tried taking everything as usual except pregnacare yesterday and today, and I am back to feeling normal again - no nausea. So I have decided there could be something in pregnacare which disagrees with me. I have compared all the ingrediants in pregnacare with sanatogen pronatal and they are broadly the same. So I thought it might be ok to swap back to pronatal.
*However* I am starting on metformin next week which makes me feel sick anyway so I might just use up the pregnacare I already have as I will be nauseous in any case    (well is blimmin £10 per pack so I may as well finish it!)

Does anyone think pronatal is missing something important that pregnacare has?


----------



## pinkbabe

Hiya Marie,

ive just read your post about your pregnacare making you feel nauseous. Ive heard this before with a ew other girls, but i think it was beause they were taking it on an empty stomach in the morning when it should be took after your main meal, usually in the evening. Just wondered whether this may be the reason hun   

Karen x


----------



## IGWIN79

Anglebumps , i cant thankyou enough 

Me and DH have been trying now for 5 years , he has a Rheumatoid artheritis, and has very low sperm count and mobility
plus antboidies bue to meds , i followed your advice to a T for me and DH , DHs sperm is totally normal now after 4 to 6 months the clinic could not believe how good it had got 
I had better quality eggs this time and more fertilised , and the whole tx went really well 
I have now got are longed for BFP and am so happy but i know its very early days yet , but hey we got this far 

AS last time was hell , not many fertilised and i miscarried very early on 

you are doing a fantastic job hun , helping all these ladies out with all the great info , and i just wanted to let you know its helped me big time , it really does work and i would recommend anyone to give it a go , i did ask my clinic before tx if its alright to take all these through tx , he said yes sraight away , asked doc about asprin and he said yes to , so i did three months before tx , and even the health benefits are amazing 

so thanks again hun         
Just hoping my recepient got her BFP to , that would put the icing on the cake to


----------



## marieclare

Hi pinkbabe, thanks for your tip, I am going to try the pregnacare again but after my main evening meal. I tried this yesterday and so far so good, so fingers crossed xx


----------



## karenanna

Sweetchilli -    on your BFP - it is so good to hear positive stories.      for a smooth pregnancy.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

No probs Marie, glad to help    x

congratulations Sweetchilli, all the very best to you hun    x


----------



## bluepumpkin

Wow AngelBump, what a great list! Thanks.


----------



## Queenie1

where do you all buy your Coenzyme Q10 from as angelbumps says to be carefull about what it contains in some makes

also where do you buy your Bee Propolis from

many thanks


----------



## charlie&amp;addison

Hi Angelbumps

Thank you for such a great list, i have read it but not all of it as just got home from work so when i have read it properly if i have any questions am i ok to come back and ask you some questions?

Lots of love 
Caroline
x x x


----------



## marieclare

Hiya queenie i get the Co Q10 from asda its often on 2 for £4. I stocked up in tesco the other day coz I happened to be in there, but now I have opened the bottle the size of their capsules are a bit bigger so i will defo stick with Asda next time. 

Bee propolis I got from holland and barrett


----------



## IGWIN79

I got all my tablets from holland and barrett , and they done me quiet a while


----------



## bluepumpkin

Holland and Barrett have a sale on at the moment and I got my Co-enzyme Q10 from there - started with the 200mg capsules but have now bought some 30mg capsules (much cheaper). They are £4.99 for 100 at the moment, plus you get 11% cashback at topcashback which saved me almost a fiver in the end!    Plus Pregnacare Conception are £6.69 for 30 on Amazon which seems pretty cheap.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for you replies ladies. have been to holland and barratt and bought my bee propolis and co enzyme Q10.

will start taking them tomorrow.

does this sound ok to you all

breakfast
3 royal jelly tablets with a glass of pomergrante juice
lunch
1 bee propolis tablet before just before my lunch
2 co enzyme Q10 tablets after my lunch
Dinner( main meal)
1 omega 3 tablet
1 pregnacare conception tablet


----------



## nmck3891

Hi Karenanna-
What are the heat pads like? I'm looking to get some but don't know which ones to use. Are they in the pre pregnancy care section?
Thank you


----------



## karenanna

nmck3891 said:


> Hi Karenanna-
> What are the heat pads like? I'm looking to get some but don't know which ones to use. Are they in the pre pregnancy care section?
> Thank you


I used something similar to this from Boots http://www.boots.com/en/Deep-Heat-Patch-1-patch_32083/ but managed to get a large pack. I think they were with muscle/joint pain stuff. Remember only use prior to ET - all the best!

Queenie - Sorry for the delay in replying - your plan sounds sensible to me.

Karenanna xxx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi girls

i was wondering if you could help me out with something. I have been having some problems with a colleague in work, and management are taking their time to sort things out, so i have been becoming quite stressed







I have just had a period, and only bled for one day, which im sure will regulate itself next month, as i think its due to stress, but im worrying now for obvious reasons, with our up an coming treatment. Does anyone reccommend any vitamins or supplements to encourage regulation, as im now worried about my FSH levels etc







has anything particular worked for you?

Karen xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Well hellooooooooo ladies!!! LONG time, no speak!

I'm so sorry, but my little one has been a right handful, I can tell you! He has turned 6 months and he has ONLY just started sleeping through properly...! He's had everything going... I've developed some sort of arthritic legs in the mornings, so I'm surviving on broken sleep and aches and pains and running around after little fat man! I have had broken sleep for about a year now and he's quite a handful! My hat goes off to all the parents out there, that's for sure! I hope to wish this curse on all of you though, that said!   

First of all, can I say a BIG LOVERLY CONGRATUALTIONS to SweetChilli!!! Absolutely brilliant news! Well done both! OMG! Please keep me updated... it brings so much hope for others!!   

I must also give a lovely BIG KISS to KarenAnna!!    Where would this post be without you? You are a star, an absolute star!   


PINKBABE - Just to quickly answer your question before Solomon wakes up for his lunch: Evening Primrose Oil can help to regulate your periods, but this should looked at as a long-term solution. I'm so sorry you are going through stress right now, when you least need it, but just hang in there and try to (although hard) put it to the back of your mind. It is trying to get that BFP that is on the top of your list... it will happen babes, just try to put things in order of importance.... I had a very horrid experience with a former work colleague and I let it affect my work life, previous treatments, my private life, my relationship until one day I woke up and looked at her sad life and all the reasons she was getting at me, and in the end, I felt sorry for her, 'cause she couldn't change who she was, but I could change how I reacted to her.

I hope this goes some way into helping you    .

As for you all - keep up the good work... I get lots of messages from personal friends and also on here, that tells me there must be something in that magic concoction of a list that helps others to achieve that BFP - so just keep trying if you can.

Much love to you all...
Solomon is waking up...   time for his lunch! He is weaning right now... Last week called me mumma and last night was crying for me calling me muuum... mumi..mumma...  Oh, my God - I wanted to cry...! I didn't want him to stop crying out my new name!! I laid in bed last night thinking how lucky I am and I really do wish this same luck for you all.   

Keep smiling, Love A xxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi A, 

lovely to hear from you sweetheart, thanks for your response, i will try some evening primrose as well as try to relax, someone mentioned vitamin B6 to me also, what would your veiws be on that too hun?

Your right about turning it round on the bully in my workplace, it is her problem your right   

Your lo looks so gorgeous, what a smile!   

Karen xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi Karen,

That's the spirit!!   

Well, yes - I do believe that most of the B-vitamin 'family' are all 'round good regulators when it comes to ladies' bits! It will do no harm and has got to be worth a shot... just remember: high does B6 can disguise B12 anemia and long-term use of high does B6 can cause temporary and/but reversible nerve damage (!), so always best to have a plan with B6 by taking B12 especially and to just not take B6 for several years, but months should be ok!   

Thanks for compliments on LO - he's a beauty!!   But a little monkey!! LOL!

Much love,

A xx


----------



## TQ

Angelbumps wanted to drop in to say thanks for this list - it has saved me so much time and research and is really appreciated.  I have instead spent hours putting together a comprehensive list of what goes with what and what must be taken separately and then looked at pricing at Boots, Superdrug and H&B!! Do like a good list!  

Anyway, I just wanted to mention that looking at the ingredients for some of these supplements, it seems quite difficult to find just the pure supplement (and vitamin E pops up everywhere  ) and so many of them contain artificial sweeteners (aspartame, sucralose, etc) which was a big surprise and has made it even harder finding the right things.  But not sure if many people are aware of this - seems a shame to spend money and time on somethig that is ultimately dangerous - we've been avoiding for years anyway, but this was a new one on me!

So a warning to anyone that's got this far in the thread to be careful to check what you're buying - the cheap ones tend to be cheap for a reason!!

PS My little one is 19 months and still doesn't sleep through - has only done it twice so far!!! But it's all worth it - the monkeyness gets better and better


----------



## kitten77

OMG, can i ask which ones you found has aspetamine in?  ive been avoiding this for a year, and now it may seem that i have been taking more than i have ever have been!!!!!!!!


----------



## TQ

Hi Kitten

It was mostly the chewable multi-vits - especially vit C, but did notice on ones that didn't seem to be chewy.  Was looking online though so better to check the actual bottle as I'm not convinced the info provided was always accurate - one said it had added sweeteners but then there was nothing in the ingredients list.  Also found that one of the medicines with guaifenesin in had it - Robitussin seemed ok though.  Sorry to panic you but it was a real surprise to discover this and I wanted to make sure others were aware!


----------



## kitten77

thanks for this! i wuoldnt have had any idea!!!!!!!!  

will have a check tonite, i dont have any chewable ones, so put my mind at rest a bit. most of mine are from H&B so hoping that they dont put that in!!!! 

thanks sooooo much for letting us know!


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi TQ,

Thanks very much - you're right, these manufacturers do add other ingredients, not necessarily a bad thing I suppose for the general public, but 'we' TTCs have to be very careful, don't we??   

Hi Kitten,   

Please don't worry, if it's not on the ingredients list, then I doubt it will be in... even certain items at 0.01% have to be listed. I used to be a packaging/designer and worked with Trading Standards on many occasions. If it is included, it would be a negligible amount - if not shown. Part of my design work was to also design websites, etc - a lot of people look at websites and think that it's all 'done by computers', but trust me, there is a 'person' behind every page. Everything you see has been typed by an individual and sometimes 'duplications', human error and sometimes just pure laziness can account for many mistakes you see on the web.

I worked in the wine industry and packaging was my niche subject. We used to source wine and spirits from all over the world from Martini company, Brown Brothers, Jacob's Creek, E&J Gallo, etc, etc - trust me... we used to buy 'pockets' of wine (as they are called) and label it up with our own brand names. ie: like when you get toothpaste made for supermarkets, but the supermarket puts their own 'name' on it... This is also true of 'own-label' brands and Best Buys, etc, etc - don't be fooled... cheaper is sometimes better, if not the same.... Just check who manufactured your item on the back label. They have to put the address, or at least the postcode by law. If you type the postcode in Google usually all the business in that vicinity will come up and you will see that the items have been produced and manufactured by some big-name pharmaceutical suppliers. It's all a con. I always look at the postcode on the back of my 'cheaper' wines and note that they are all produced by the top companies, so I save myself a few quid in the process! LOL!  Tesco do not produce their own wine, they don't have vineyards, none of the supermarkets do... The vineyards are hundreds of years old and family-owned - the wine in your cheaper bottle is the SAME STUFF!! (I have a wine, beer and spirits diploma...   glug, glug!! Honest though, it's true! My company paid for me to get it!! LOL!)

TQ is right - you must check the ingredients list on the actual packaging, if possible. As this would have had to be cleared by Trading Standards first. TQ is also right to point out that they do 'slip' other ingredients in*, this may be for taste, or to enable the particular supplement to be absorbed by the body better. I do mention *this way back on the first page/subsequent pages and I know I haven't dwelled on it too much (I was using soluble Vit C last year until I realised about aspartame, too). So I thank you (TQ) for bringing it up again as I can imagine this thread is getting longer and longer and some people might miss it.  

A complicated process - this making babies malarkey!!!   

TQ - thanks... I appreciate the warning about my little monkey!! LOL! I hope yours don't keep you too insane, like mine!!!   

A xxx


----------



## louloumay

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining in.

I'm new to this forum (forums in general really!). I've been lurking for a while and am becoming increasingly paranoid about what I'm eating so I felt compelled to ask you ladies for a bit of support (please!!).

We had a failed FER and fresh IVF this year and are due another( prob last) treatment early next year so I'm doing Anglebump's Protocol (brilliant info!!) and generally getting my knickers in a twist about every slightest thing.

I too noticed lots of supplements have a load of nasties in them, I think I've managed to source good ones. My latest nervous break down has been about protein powders. As the whey ones are from cows milk it occurred to me they might have antibiotics and hormones in them. I see some ladies on this thread use Solgar but when I looked at the ingredients I noticed it has soya lecithin in it. Is this a problem? Does soya lecithin have phytoestrogens or should I just take a deep breath and calm down?

Many Thanks

L x


----------



## bendigirl

Hi ladies,

Be warned AngelBumps hasn't got the supplement doses right. This is taken straight from Pregnacare box and lists RDAs:

L-Arginine 100mg 
Inositol 50 mg 
Betacarotene (Natural Source) 3 mg 
N-Acetyl Cysteine 50 mg 
Vitamin D (as D3 600 I.U.) 15 mcg 
Vitamin E (Natural Source) 30 mg 
Vitamin C 90 mg 113 
Vitamin B1 (Thiamin) 8 mg 
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 5 mg 
Vitamin B3 (Niacin) 20 mg 
Vitamin B6 10 mg 
Folic Acid 400 *mcg * 
Vitamin B12 20 mcg 
Biotin 150 mcg 
Pantothenic Acid 6 mg 
Iron 14 mg 
Selenium 50 mcg 
Magnesium 60 mg 
Zinc 15 mg 
Iodine 140 mcg 
Copper 1000 mcg

Rather than read all this why not just take Pregnacare?


----------



## livity k

Hi Seasquirt, 

While RDA's are a guideline, they are often very conservative and not always considered optimal, Pregnacare is a good basic but having higher doses of certain vitamins and minerals can be beneficial, 

For a comparison the Zita West vitamins have much greater concentrations of some elements, 

Livity


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Thanks Livity   
Couldn't have put it better myself!   
If we all followed the 'recommended' doses for people NOT trying to conceive, I'm not sure where I, or others who have benefited, might be..?
Looking at the research for IVF trials where candidates have been clinically prescribed and been administered far higher doses than RDA with successful outcomes... I think I'd much rather take my chances with scientific outcomes of today, rather than the Governments conservative RDAs from the 1970s.
...well, the proof is up in his cot right now.  
Much love and luck as always.
 
A xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Sorry seasquirt , I am not trying to be nasty or rub anyone up the wrong way but i think anglebumps Protocol is good and right , when i asked the docs at care he said yes its advisable to take bigger doses because your body is working twice as hard and showed him all what i was on and he said all was fine  , Anglebumps  has done alot of research on this , she just didnt stick it on ff after making it up herself , 
Lavity is right , couldnt have said it better myself   


Plus i didnt take any vit on my first tx , bad quality eggs , hardly any fertisation and had chemical preg , did on my second tx i had better Quality eggs more fertilised and i am preggers so it does work , same for DH he took all the vit suggested and his sperm count has gone from really low and antibodies , to really high and no antibodies 
And there are alot of girls on here that have had the same result , just hoping my Reciepient got her BFP to   

Anglebumps, i think you are very kind person taking your time to research all this and help everyone else out and youve done a great job    
And thanks for the congrats hun , i cant believe it


----------



## willywinki

Sweetchilli ~ I'm so happy you got your BFP and feel really boosted by your belief that the supplements helped. Can I ask when you and DP started to take the supplements in relation to your tx?

I checked and noticed our vit C are the chewable variety and have sweetener in them  (thanks for highlighting that TQ) !!! Will get some non sweetened one's this w/e, hope it's not too late! 

We have been taking the following since end August:

Me
Vit C 1000mg 
Folic acid 800mg 
Q10 70mg
Zinc 15mg

DP
Vit C 1000mg 
Folic acid 400mg 
Q10 70mg
Zinc 15mg
Selenium ACE
Multivitamin + Iron

I plan to start the following in addition to above this weekend, and make most of sale at H&B. I start DR on long protocol for IVF on Tuesday next week, so i'm hoping my timing is right with taking these??!!! I want to do everything I can to boost our chances of a BFP     

Me
Selenium 200ug
Iron 14mg
Royal jelly 1500mg
Bee propolis 500mg
Fish oils - How much should I take?
L-arginine - How much?
ALA - How much?
Vit B complex
I haven't been taking Pregnacare, is it really worth taking with all of the above??

DP
Royal jelly 1500mg
Bee propolis 500mg
L-arginine - How much?

Good luck to everyone


----------



## IGWIN79

Willywinki, we started DH on the vits about six months before tx and the semen level rose everytime we had it tested   couldnt believe it 

As for me , i took them three months before tx , dont get me wrong there were times i didnt bother taking them , times when i was really down and had given up  but i started reg the last month and didnt miss a day 

The one i thought made a big diff to the eggs was lipic acid , not sure if thats spelt right!!  but all the ones your on are what i was on 
wish you all the luck in the world hun


----------



## marieclare

Ladies I just want to say a big thankyou to Angelbumps, I have been following your protocol since July and just got a BFP off my october ICSI cycle. I do believe the supplements helped as although we had a disappointing number of eggs, we got 100% fertilisation on the 3 mature and had 2 4AA embryos transferred, we have not managed either of these on previous cycles. 

i've been through the whole thread to check what i should continue taking and it would be great if someone could sanity check for me:

Iron 14mg continue throughout? I take this with
Vit C 500mg - continue throughout?
Folic acid
pregnacare
CoEnzyme Q10 - have been taking 2x 35mg. Had heart attack when I realised I am taking Tesco Q10 at the mo and someone mentioned it has Vitamin E. Need to swap immediately for one with no Vit E and take up til 20weeks?
Selenium 200ug - continue taking til at least 20weeks?
Zinc 15mg - continue taking? (separate from iron etc)

Vit B6 - I have been taking 200mg per day balanced with 2x Vitb complex/B12 tablets. Is it safe to carry on with this level now? The thread says its ok up to 12 weeks. I really feel this has had a major effect on the cycle as its the only time I have EVER not bled (so far, fingers crossed  ) but I am also on cyclogest and gestone. But I am also really worried about taking too much. The nerve damage that can be caused, can this do any damage to the embryo? I'm really not sure what to do about this one   

Royal Jelly - I was taking 3x500mg per day but will now wean down to 1xper day til they are finished - unless I need to stop straight away?

Beta Carotene - I can't find any info on whether I should stay on this?

Bee propolis - I stopped at ET as I was given prednisolone and didn't want to counteract it. 

Fish oils 1000mg- continue throughout


Sorry for the long list, really hoping for some reassurance xxxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe

Congratulations Marieclare on your BFP   thats great news.

Im not an expert on the vitamins, but i can tell you what i am taking, and maybe someone could kindly overlook mine too when they come along. Im a bit concerned now as someone has just mentioned that Q10, omega 3, and B6 shouldn't be taken pre and during treatment, only after    i have been taking the list below for the past month and was going to carry on with them all through my treatment:

Pregnacare conception (one daily)

Apimist (plus pollen, one teaspoon daily)

Omega 3 (pure fish oils one daily)

Vitamin B6 (50mg one daily) to help regulate menstrual cycle as awaiting FSH/LH levels

evening primrose oil (500mg one daily) same as above

Vitamin C (500mg one daily)

Co-enzyme Q10 (30mg two daily)

Would anyone know if all of these are safe pre and during treatment?   

Thanks Girls

Karen xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

pinkbabe - you must stop the evening primrose at egg collection and dont take after transfer apart from that the rest look ok, not sure about the bee products as I didnt take those I only took bee propolis up till stimms when I started steroids.

marieclaire - I have the same dilema as you, Im taking pregnacare, zinc 15, selenium 50, vit B6 10mg, vit B complex, omega 3 fish oil, 5,000folic acid, aspirin, vit c 500mg, iron 15mg  all the latter are self prescribed and then I take clexane and cyclogest.  and I dont know when to stop all the extra vits either


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi mollie, thanks for that lovely, and congratualtions on your BFP, you appear to have been through an awful lot of heartache to get where you are reading your signature    x


----------



## pinkbabe

Mollie, could i ask you if you would stop any of the others for 2ww? xx


----------



## Havana

Hi ladies,
I too had my BFP after following AngelsBump protocol and Iam now 22 weeks.
I just wanted to say thank you to Angel and Congratulate everyone that has been successful and those still trying, please dont give up this Vits protocol is amazing. 
Marieclare congrats on your BFP! everything you are taking is great but Re:
Vit C 500mg continue through pregnancy, 
CQ 10 yes take till 20 weeks without the Vit E stop that one during pregnancy.
Zinc continue taking
Selenium continue taking,
Vit B6 maybe its best if you just take one a day and when that bottle is finish get the smallest level (mg) and continue taking. Thats what i did and am still taking without any nerves damage caused will stop when the big bottle I bought is finished.
Beta Carotene I dont know about this one as I never took it. 
Royal Jelly I stopped after BFP didnt finish the bottle so its up to you if you havent that many left then carry on.
Maybe Angel will come round soon and let you have some info re: Beta Carotene.
I am taking all this vits and also taking magnesium everything is fine with me and baby, touch wood   
Pinkbabe everything your taking is fine for pre and post treatment and during 2ww ( except apimist I think you should stop after getting a BFP)    
Love to all and Good luck ladies
Angel (your baby Boy is gorgeous)   
Havana xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

pinkbabe - as you see from my post Im still taking many of the vits that u are, I stopped coq10 because I take aspirin and clexane, coq10 also acts as a blood thinner so i didnt think it wise to take all 3. if you are taking b6 then try to take vit B complex too and extra vit B12 if you can as sometimes a lack of B12 can be masked by taking the B6, also they complemet each other, I dont take the b12 anymore purely cause I ran out during 2ww,  there is some research on anemia cause by lack of B vits which can cause infertility/implantation failure/miscarriage  so I edged my bets by taking the high dose folic acid, vit B6, vit b complex and extra iron supplements.  but as I mentioned in my post, Im not an expert and I dont know when to stop all the extra vits, so my advice would be to take them now until u get ur bfp then rethink.  dont forget to stop the evening primrose oil as this is only good for egg quality and not for pregnancy.


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Mollie   

Thanks Havana, congratulations to you too on your BFP, and a boy too, how lovely    x


----------



## marieclare

Hi pinkbabe, from your list I took pregnacare, b6, vit C and q10 for few months before treatment so they should be fine. 
I'm not sure about the omega three, I took High Strength Fish Oils EPA /DHA, not sure if that is the same, I can find a link if you want. 

Mollie glad to know its not just me worried about this. I keep reading / hearing different things on what vits are safe and worried about what to trust. the standard pregnancy websites / tv shows seem to dismiss the need for extra vits and even say they are dangerous. But I do think I wouldn't even be in this lucky position if I hadnt followed this threads advice so I'm reluctant to abandon things now. I'm a bit concerned about the vit C 500 mg as I am sure I read somewhere this is too much.  I will try to find link

Havana congrats on your BFP and thankyou for all the advice thats really helpful. I went back to Q10 with no VitE. I am also on clexane and aspirin and also fish oils which thin the blood too...  I hope this is ok. 
Thanks for the suggestion on B6  I think I will do this. I have never ever had a cycle with no pre-af spotting until i upped my B6 to 100mg in september and I am confident this helped with my bfp. If I understand it right, the B6 helps with progesterone production so fingers crossed our bodies should be doing this by themselves soon so I will start to wean off. 

Beta Carotene, I looked at the bottle and it has VitE so I stopped it straight away (Holland and Barret). 
Royal Jelly - this was for egg quality so I might just go down to 1 per day this week and then stop. 

thanks for all your help xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks marie, my omega 3 is pure fish oil and has EPA/DHA in so think i should be ok, cheers for that x

With regards to the vitamin c query you have, i think it can be a worry if you have more than 1000mg if i remember rightly although dont quote me, i would be interested in your link too, incase i may have it wrong x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

just had transfer and now need help with what to carry on having

im having


pregnacare (conception)
coq10
l -arginine
selenium
zinc
magnesium
vit c
vit E
selenium
wheat grass 
folic acid
zinc



I think thats it any help would be much appreciated 

natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jammybabe

Nat I' d stop the wheatgrass it is reported to boost the immune system and I think can specifically target the uterus. I wish I had stopped post ET just a thought.
Jx


----------



## nat4353

thanks jammy ill not be missing that one its yak and im almost sick everytime i have it anyway xxxxxx


----------



## willywinki

Hi

We've followed this protocol for ~ 3 months and have just had EC on Weds. We got 19 eggs and 14 of these fertilised normally. Of those, 9 are grade 3 or 4. This is our first IVF so i can't compare, but i truly beleive that following this and having acu have helped us do this well so far...thank you Angelbump   

Question - I've been taking 50mg Vit B6 since start of stims and want to increase to 500mg for 2WW, how much Vit B12 should i be taking to balance it?

thanks


----------



## spooq

I quite like taking Vit C fizzy tablets but I'm worried about the artificial sweeteners/aspartme in them so want to stop taking them. Does anyone know of any that don't contain these? I'll change to normall tablets if I need to but I quite like having the wee vit drink in the morning!


----------



## Lecky

I'm really glad I found this thread which has thrown up some really interesting information.  I'm now really conflicted about accupunture.  I've had 3 miscarriages in 4 years.  For the last 2 years I've had constant accupunture cos I was under the impression that it was probably helping with blood flow and general circulation in the body.  But since I've had accupuncture with moxabustion (heating the needles in the abdomen) I haven't got pregnant (about 1 1/2 years).  In fact I got bruising from the needles one session and that night I believe I miscarried (although it was a missed miscarriage).  Has anybody else had experience of problems with accupunture?  I wasn't sure at the time if it was related as it's always been suggested accupunture is safe but now reading that heating is a problem it makes me wonder.  They also do some pretty strenuous belly massage which I'm wondering if that's safe after ovulation too.


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

lecky - i didnt like accupuncture, and dont really believe in the womb warming, last FET |I tried accupuncture and she did the heated tummy needles and i found it all very uncomfortable, I also hated the ones in the ankles as they really hurt, in fact all of the needles hurt as she would twiddle them till i squealed    I found it a great extra expense too and that cycle didnt work at all, not even close.  this time around is the only cycle that i havent worried about keeping tummy warm, i have only drank cold drinks and havent been as obsessive about layering up the tummy (previous cycles I would wear tummy bands or boob tubes over the tummy, only drink hot drinks and food etc to keep belly warm all the time) this time im pg with twins after 7 cycles of failures, so I would say deffo save ur oney from the accupuncture,  also my accu lady was a bit of a fanatic, had read lots of info on ivf obviously, but made me feel quite guilty about lots of things, she was telling me what to eat etc and telling me off if i had cake or something. this was a lady who had popped out 2 babies recently too and didnt have fertility probs.  so my advice is to relax as much as u can, dont obsess too much, take some of the vits that u feel will help u personally and dont worry about womb warming or accupuncture.  good luck.


----------



## maggiemary1

all i have just found you all when i seen anglebumps list of vitamins and information which is brillant. I was just wondering does anyone know anything about *fertility plus*, it has the following ingredients .
Zinc 200mg
Vitamin C 30mg
Vitamin E 161mg
Magnesium 20mg
Calcium 20mg
Beta carotene 5mg
Thiamine(Vitamin B1) 20mg
Vitamin B6 20mg
Iron 5mg
Pantothenic Acid (VitaminB3) 20mg
selenium 20mg
Chromium 20mg
Vitamin D3 2.5mg
Folic Acid 400mg
Vitamin B12 20mg

I have been taking it for 2 months now and am due to start my 2nd ivf attempt in january.

I have'n managed to get through all your pages today as i am heading to work and i have just found this thread. Could anyone reccomend what i could take to help egg quality. As this was my main issue on my first attempt, i only had 2 eggs that managed to grow to 18mm.

Am so excited about finding this thread i just wish i had found it earlier, as am starting in january.


----------



## still a mum

wow what  a fab thread, will make sur ei keep checking up 4 new info thx ladies x


----------



## boboboy

Hi Girls,
I am still not clear on what to take once you get BFP - my consultant is very anti vitamins and my Gp the same and they say take nothing at all but I am now not sure .
I am taking 
Q10
B complex
B6
Folic Acid
Selenium
Zinc
Pregnaconcept
Do I stop any ?  All ?


----------



## willywinki

I'd also like to know what to stop taking once you've got your BFP??

Thanks


----------



## boboboy

Hi WW,
We had transfer a day apart I see - I had transfer on the 7th - OTD for me is 19th but I have been testing positive since last Sunday very very very faint but thankfully getting stronger all the time.


----------



## willywinki

boboboy, congratulations on your BFP   

I tested today, still can't beleive it   . The CB+ test had a really strong positive today and i've got another that i'll prob do on SUnday, then OTD on Tuesday.


----------



## boboboy

I am a pee stick addict so tested positive 5dp5dt !!!  Was so so faint but thankfully nice and dark now XXX


----------



## karenanna

boboboy said:


> Hi Girls,
> I am still not clear on what to take once you get BFP - my consultant is very anti vitamins and my Gp the same and they say take nothing at all but I am now not sure .
> I am taking
> Q10
> B complex
> B6
> Folic Acid
> Selenium
> Zinc
> Pregnaconcept
> Do I stop any ? All ?


Congrats Boboboy and Williwinki

In terms of supplements - you can keep taking all of the ones you have listed above throughout your pregnancy. I stopped selenium and Q10 around 20 weeks, as when I read Angelbumps' profile - she seemed to have stopped them then.

Hope this helps

Karenanna xxx


----------



## boboboy

Thanks Karena - just needed a bit of confirmation !


----------



## willywinki

Thanks


----------



## icklekel

Hello Ladies

I saw this thread back in December and thought it was great so have brought most of the Vit's for me and about to start my husband on them. He already takes Wellman conception and I don't want to OD him on too many vitamins, especially as he complains about the ones I have already added.

Out of what Angel bump put at the beginning, men should take the following (in black), however Wellman contains what's in Red

Folic Acid - 400mg - 400mcg
Coenzyme Q10 - 2 x 35mg - 2mg
Selenium - 200ug - 150mcg
Vitamin C - 1000mg - 90 mg
Vitamin E - U/K but Zita West recommends 400IU - 30mg What is the difference between an IU and a mg?
Zinc - 15mg - 15mg
B6 - 50mg - 10mg
B12 - 1.5 mcg - 75 mcg
L-arginine - 500mg - 10mg

So far I have added:-

500mg of Vit C, but it has also got 15mg of Zinc. I'm a bit worried about the extra Zinc because we eat alot of the food sources that contain zinc. Although in Zita West book it says "many studies suggest that 30mg a day will guard against deficiency, normalize sperm count, improve sperm motility and increase testosterone production. Should I get him his own Vit C that doesn't contain zinc?

Also added another 10mg of B6, but I might get him to take more than one tablet to boost it up to 30mg in total and L-arginine 500mg, which with the 10mg in Wellman puts him at 510mg.

So I need to add Coenzyme Q10, Vit E and B12, can anyone think of anything else?

Should he also be taking the Fish oil?

Thanks in advance for any advice

Kx


----------



## yankeecat

boboboy said:


> Hi Girls,
> I am still not clear on what to take once you get BFP - my consultant is very anti vitamins and my Gp the same and they say take nothing at all but I am now not sure .
> I am taking
> Q10
> B complex
> B6
> Folic Acid
> Selenium
> Zinc
> Pregnaconcept
> Do I stop any ? All ?


Am taking the same since my BFP.

Just want to add that I am convinced that what made a HUGE difference for me was lots of cough syrup....during the time I was ovulating I had bad bronchitis. I was thinking that I wouldn't be able to conceive because I was "too damp" from Chinese medicine perspective (another of the many roads we've taken --acupuncture, cupping). And I was swigging mucolitic cough syrup about 5 times a day for the 4 or 5 days around ovulation.
BINGO!!


----------



## kitten77

hi there

not to put a downer on this thread as dont know what is happening to me yet, but DH has been on the all the vits for well over a year now, he had a sperm test yesterday and no improvement.  we are gutted.  still enough to 'play with' for isci, but gutted it didnt help. 

.....but watch this space to see if i have improved with them!


----------



## kitten77

hi H&P - dont know about the bee propolis im afraid but will be interesting to know as im on it to.

as for the aspirin, yep hun it is fine to take them together. xx


----------



## marieclare

Hi Hoping, 

I think the issue with Bee Propolis is it is supposed to be a natural antibiotic, strengthening the immune system. 

If you are taking prednisolone it may be because you want to surpress your immune system to tackle any possible implantation issues. So you might not want to take the bee propolis on top. 

Some places give a very low dose pred just for ladies having assisted hatching even if no immune issues. I had this although I don't really understand the theory behind it. I decided to stop bee propolis at ET to avoid conflict. 

Hope that helps
Good luck for 2ww xx


----------



## kad0111

Hi Ladies. Can I join in and ask for advice.

I am going to start my next treatment which is FERC. Will be start injecting buserelin on the 23rd. I wonder what vitamins and supplements to take. I started taking folic acid yesterday. Any suggestion or advice please...
Thank you


----------



## Miki D

Hi everyone,

Not posted on here for a long time but just wanted to let you know that these supplements really helped me achieve a much better quantity and quality of eggies than in previous cycles.

I went from 4 eggs first time, to 13 eggs 3rd time and produced some great embies too!

My 3rd fresh cycle after taking the supps didn't work but that was down to tubal issues, once sorted I had a frozen cycle and am now pregnant with twins.

It can work, never give up hope 

Big big THANK YOU to Angelbumps for posting all her advice!

Good luck everyone.

Miki x


----------



## MCD

Ladies, thanks so much to Angel Bumps for providing this advice, its helped me immensely. I have had one IVF (resulted in MC) and I really wish i had known all of this before we started - I would have delayed it for thee months and  taken the vitamins and supplements on the AB Protocol to boost our chances.  My particular issues are implantation.  Everything else has been -surprisingly -A1 for someone my age!

I have a question though.  I've been looking at other websites and there is a lot of conflicting information and advice out there.  I have sorted out the adviseable amount of vitamin C to take -i am going with AB on this -she's right about the doeage etc.  What I am unsure about is Vitamin E for us ladies.  Is it recommended for preconception and for implantation -and what about during pregnancy, and how much should you take?


----------



## karenanna

Hi MCD - I seem to remember that I had to avoid supplements with added vitamin E during pregnancy - I'll double check and get back to you.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## karenanna

MCD

This is the bit I found from AB's protocol on Vitamin E

_• Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take throughout pregnancy). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses. Not sure if there is enough evidence, but you want to make sure you are taking supplements that are right for you. Q10 can also protect sperm from cell damage. CoQ10 (also known as ubiquinone) is in every cell of the human body...
__http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxification-diet/coenzyme-q10.htm_
_It also reduces the risk of preeclampsia:
__http://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/S0020729208005626_
_(to take Especially in 2WW).
_


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

vit c is fine, just cut down after et, i think max dose is 1000 a day, i just took a 500 a day then cut down to 200 a day with supplements as u also get vit c from fruit, drinks etc  my personal opinion is that vit c is fab for egg and sperm prior to ec, then good for body repair after ec but i dont think u need loads after et. good luck


----------



## MCD

thanks for coming back to me, that helps.  I am also on vit c 1000mg a day.  we've just booked in for our next attempt -mid may so I'm going to rattle the whole way there!  I think I'm taking about 20 tablets a day, but if it gets us to conception, its worth it.  Thanks again.


----------



## caz1976

angelbumps i have raynards syndrome too was this a problem with your infertilety as i noticed from your info you also suffered from it too hun


----------



## karenanna

Aisha

Vitamin C should be fine - see note here from Angelbumps

_• 1 x 500 to 1000 mg Vitamin C - helps improve pregnancy rates. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).(Don't take more than 1000mg per day, which is the best amount - more can cause stomach upset, etc). Vit C can also protect sperm from cell damage. (Especially in 2WW)._

All the best for ET

Karenanna xxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Wow! This thread has gone to the SKY!   

I hope you are all very well! I've only managed to read a few posts and they all seem really good, so far! 

Once again, so sorry for not getting involved as much as before   - just so busy! I've gone back to work, part time, but doing something completely different, plus doing freelance in my spare time and being a mummy to a baby who has been poorly on and off since November.   

I just wanted to say a big thank you to those who have helped out on this post, you've all been great.

I need to really get back into this and as soon as I get my little one's birthday out of the way... yes, it's nearly a year (!) - I should find I have more time on my hands as work will calm down a bit, too!

Thanks for making my day...   

Much love,
AngelBumps & Co! xxx


----------



## suny

Hello,

What is the dose for ALA(alpha lipoic acid) ?
Selenium is 200mcg ? Isn't to much ?

Thank you


----------



## suny

I have no idea about quantities , that's why I asked  
On my ALA's bottle says:  take 2 capsules (100mg each) 3 times daily !!!

And you were right about selenium: 2 capsules(100mcg) twice a day.  That's means 200mcg it's OK.

Thank you


----------



## Willow Moon

Hello Angelbumps and all the other vitamin angels,

I just wanted to thank you all for this thread as I have just had a lovely BPF after following your supplement recommendations during our recent ICSI cycle.

I am 40 and have low AMH level (7.2).  I didn't expect to get many eggs, but from ten follicles I got six eggs of which three fertilised normally.  The thing that surprised me most was the quality of the embyros.  We had three put back on day 3, one 6 cell (grade 2) and two 8 cell (grade 1-2's).  I was soooo chuffed!

So at least one of them has decided that my uterus is a nice place to be and I am over the moon!  So I just wanted to say thank you to you all (and Holland & Barrett's Penny Sale!!).

Can anyone advise me on what I should be taking now, supplement wise?  I have noted the ones that are recommended to help to prevent miscarriage and will continue to take these, but can I drop the others now... selenium, iron, Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, L'Arginine, Fish Oil and Alpha Lipoic Acid?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Willow


----------



## poopa

hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining in.
Angelbump all your info is great. Was wondering if someone could give me a bit of advice on what i should take.

I've just had my first failed ICSI cycle and have 2 x frosties which were frozen at day6 after EC. At the moment i am only taking folic acid, but after seeing all the vits that can be taken my mind is whirling! 

I have my follow appointment in a couple of weeks so i'm not sure when i can start my next course of treatment and don't know yet wheter it will be a medicated transfer or natural (thats hoping my little frosties survive the thaw   )

My AF's are regular every 28 days and i suffer with very heavy ones and clots, i think i did read that maybe taking asprin if this is the case, is that right?

I eat lots of fruit and veg and haven't had a drink since Jan!! But i am a smoker and have been trying to give up, I was doing really well until my BFN. 

Whilst in my 2ww i was eating fresh pineapple regulary and then read somewhere that you shouldn't eat fresh pineapple, is this also true

We're having to self fund our tretment and i'm not getting any younger (37 this year) so really want to help my chances of being a mummy. Any help anyone can give me would be really appreciated.

thanks xxxxx


----------



## Han72

Hi Poopa

So sorry to hear of your BFN  Out of curiosity what do you mean by "incorrect test" in your signature? Was it a blood test or an HPT? What makes you think it was wrong?

If you go back to the first page of this thread, there is a detailed explanation of what Angel took and what each supplement is supposed to do.

Regarding the pineapple, you're right in thinking it's the juice rather than the fresh pineapple itself that is recommended, however I doubt it made any difference unless you were eating tons of the stuff. There's an enzyme called bromelain which is contained in fresh pineapple but the juicing process breaks the stuff down. Bromelain _may _cause contractions, as such it is used in some countries too bring on labour in women who are past/near full term. But my understanding is that you'd need to be eating several whole pineapples every day to get enough bromelain to have this effect... So please don't think this bfn was in anyway your fault - it most certainly wasn't!   

Good for you chick, trying to give up the evil weed! But it's bloomin' hard and (at the risk of being a bit controversial  ) I say don't castigate yourself too badly if you slip up and have one, especially at this horribly upsetting time! Nobody's perfect and I think part of the stress of TTC comes from trying to act as if we were and then getting upset with ourselves when we slip up and have a sticky bun/glass of wine/sneaky ***... Just keep on trying, noone could ask more of you than that! 

Good luck with your FET hon       
xxx


----------



## suny

Hello,

I know that Rhodiola isn't in Angel's protocol. But i want to know if is somebody here taking Rhodiola.  
Thank you


----------



## poopa

thanks han

Incorrect test was prob wrong thing to put, i carried out clear blue non digital which was showing neg, i then did a digital which showed positive but within hours i started bleeding and AF was in full swing by the following day!! I had a blood test couple of days after and it confirmed BFN. I've been told by the clinic nurse that at my next appointment we will discuss what could of happened.

I'm after a bit of help. I've read angelbumps list over and over but it's not sinking in lol

My next course of treatment will hopefuly be FET is my frosties survive. What supplements would you girlies recommend i take, should i still take the ones that help your eggs?? If someone could write me list of what they recommend i should take and when, i would be really really grateful 

Thanks luvies xxx


----------



## Han72

Poopa - that sounds like a chemical preg then         Take your time figuring out what to do next, my head is always in a bit of a spin following a bfn. True, there is an awful lot of info on Angelbumps original post so it might be best to find out what your clinic thinks the problem was before deciding which supplements you need.  Failing that, for the most part they're exactly what you can get in most pregnancy/pre-conception multi-vitamins anyway....  Good luck for your follow-up appointment hon but I would say a chemical preg and the fact that you had some which were good enough quality to freeze bodes well for your chances with the frosties      

Suny - sorry I don't know anything about Rhodiola!
xxx


----------



## Han72

Persian - Congrats on your BFP   Vitabiotics and Zita West both do pregnancy multi vitamins

xxx


----------



## Han72

Hey nice one on the discount!  

xxx


----------



## MummyBear10

Hi Ladies

I have a consultation at care in leicester in 2 weeks and planning to have icsi in june. I had IVF at beginning of Feb and despite really rubbish AMH produced 6 mature eggs and no problem with sperm but had no fertilisation due to binding issues :-( Before last treatment I was taking zita west vitafem and vitafem boost + royal jelly and bee pollen. I also have regular acupuncture to help ease endometriosis symptoms! I was quite shocked to find out that all eggs were collected from left ovary as this is the one covered in endo and also stuck to my bowel, however I have been getting very severe pain in right ovary with my monthly past few cycles so guessing there are some kind of adhesions going on on that one at the mo which may be affecting egg development. Before I waffle on any more I am just wondering if any of you can give me any advice as to what supps to take this time round? or should I just stick to same as before. Also any other diet / lifestyle changes I can make to give us the best chance. This will be our only attempt at icsi as I am ready to accept and close the door if it doesn't work and so I want to give us the very best chance possible. I would particularly be interested in hearing from anyone with endo (as I know some supps can impact on this) and also anyone who is unlucky enough like us to be in the 6% of couples with binding issues. DH also took zita west vitamen and vitamen boost last time. We were both taking these 3-4 months before treatment but I'm guessing if we start now we should be all supped up ready for June.

Thanks for taking the time to read huni's xxx


----------



## gone

Hi I don't know if anyone will be able to answer this but I am currently taking pregnacare conception, Royal Jelly, Zinc, Vitamin C, & Fish Oils. Is it ok to continue taking all of these in the 2WW?  
Thank you 
xxx


----------



## RAN72

Hello!

A friend from the Leeds Seacroft group pointed me to this topic. I have just had BFN from first ISCI, we got 5 good mature eggs out (miracle as i have low ovarian reserve) and got all fertilised but then only got 1 x 4 cell and 1 x 5 cell to put back in on d3 (others were 2 cell, 3 cell and 4 cell on d3 and didn't make it to freezing.).

We are planning next ICSI and want to see whether diet and supplements might help as we had flare protocol and highest dose buserelin, menopur and gestone im so not much more the clinic can do.

Anyway......i see some posts re aspirin and i am allergic to it big time, why do they recommend aspirin and is there an alternative?

Cheers RAN72 x


----------



## nancy noo.

Hi

When is the best time to start taking all the supplements? how soon before you start treatment ??

Thank you xxx


----------



## Han72

Hi

Nancy noo - best to start taking them asap, no point hanging about  

Ran72 - aspirin is recommended to help thin the blood/improve blood flow.  I believe that fish oils have a similar effect and possibly some of the other items on Angel's list but I don't know it off by heart...

xxx


----------



## summerglory

Hello

I'm due to start my first ever IVF next week and will be on the Short protocol, hv been prescribed suprecur & fostimon.  I've just ordered a load of vitamins & supplements from H&B as advised by Angelbumps, but hv read on here that if you're taking prednisolone you shouldn't take bee propolis.  I'm on 5mg of pred because I have Rheumatoid Arthritis, should I take bee propolis?

thank you!

x


----------



## Han72

Er... I think you may have just answered your own question  Or am I missing something 



summerglory said:


> hv read on here that if you're taking prednisolone you shouldn't take bee propolis.


xxx


----------



## summerglory

Sorry Han72, what I meant to write was why can't I take it - I'm on pred for RA and have been for the last 2 years - does it have bad side effects?


----------



## Han72

Sorry hon but I don't know what you read about taking BP and pred or where you read it so I can't really comment... have you tried doing a search for info on google?  

Don't forget this thread is for information only. Nobody on here (to my knowledge) is a nutritionist or fertility specialist, they are just writing about their own experiences - if I were you I'd look for more detailed info on this subject before taking anything you're not sure about, the last thing you want is to do / take anything that'll exacerbate the RA...

xxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Angelbumps,

What a fantastic list.  Someone on another thread has just pointed me this way and I'm most impressed.

Thank you so much for taking the time to share this all with us.  I'm not sure I'll take everything (I've already been on Pregnacare Conception for a couple of months), but for a start I will definitely try the things that improve CM as we've been needing 'extra help' at ovulation time for the last 2 cycles.  

Very interesting what you said about tannins and Folic acid.  I had no idea about that.  I have switched 99% to de-caff tea and coffee, but know that even de-caff have some caffeine so I'm wondering if I should try and stop completely.  Trouble is I really can't stomach green tea.  DH swears by it though and has lost a stone since drinking that instead of normal tea (amongst other things).  The only herbal tea I can say I enjoy is Peppermint - anyone know if that does any harm?  Maybe I can find a Green Tea and Peppermint blend if Peppermint is OK?

Thanks again.

A-M


----------



## summerglory

Maisiecat, you can get green tea with mint by Jacksons of Piccadilly - its a brand that most supermarkets stock and I'm sure supermarkets do their own brand of it too.

x


----------



## MaisieCat

Ooh great.  Thanks Summerglory.  I will look out for it. xx


----------



## marieclare

Summerglory, just to expand a bit on your question, I think the idea behind bee propolis is that it acts like a natural antibiotic - ie stimulates your immune system. i think Angelbumps explained it by saying it can help get rid of tiny bugs from the uterus that maybe would have an effect on implantation. 

However lots of ladies take prednisolone as a part of fertility treatment. This surpresses the immune system the idea being it is supposed to inhibit the natural killer cells from interfering with an embryo. Some people think NK cells being over-active can cause implantation failure. 

So basically its a personal choice based on your own circumstances and whether you want your immune system boosted or surpressed. If you are already taking pred you might choose not to take the bee propolis as in theory they could cancel each other out. However you are not taking it for fertility reasons but for RA so that may affect your choice.


----------



## summerglory

thanks MarieClaire, I decided not to take bee propolis, I'm taking Royal Jelly and nearly everything else AngelBumps recommended so figured that by not taking bee propolis its not going to massively reduce my chances of a bfp.

xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi,
Please can I ask some advice?....

A fantastic list of things by the way! Thank you!  

I have endo and we're struggling to conceive. For ages now, I've been taking:

Pregnacare conception
Magnesium supp
Co-Enzyme Q10
Flaxseed Oil
Echinacea 

This month, I've added in:

Evening Primrose Oil 3 x 500mg and dropped the Flaxseed until after ovulation.
Maca 3 x 500mg up until ovulation
Vitamin E
Acidophillus (Good bacteria)

I've wanted to add in Royal Jelly and Bee Propolis, but it always says you can't if you have asthma. Is this a real warning? or will it be ok?...

Anything else I should add in?.... I've been told by acupuncturists before that I may not produce good quality eggs with having endo?..... 

Thanks
Floof


----------



## SWEET73

Hi! 

I have just started taking most of the supplements! did most people taking them have  good results? (started this week Monday) 

Starting IVF 06th June 1st injection!!    how long does it take for the supplements to really get to work?? 

  this works!!!


----------



## monkeybear

Hi
I've just spent @ £75 purchasing most of the listed vitamins/supplements and have started with some whilst waiting for the others to arrive.
Am i being stupid being worried that i'm overdosing?  As on the pots they all say do not exceed the stated dose but some of the vitamins listed are often more than the recommended dose-eg folic acid 400mg x 2 etc, on top of the pregnacare which already has various vits in it.
Can too many vitamins have a bad effect or is it you cant have too much of a bad thing in this case? 
I presume the thread wouldnt be as popular if it wasnt ok to take all the vitamins on top of pregnacare,right?
I'm just being a bit cautious  
cheers
Xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

monkey - just google if ur not sure, you will find various info on each supplement, but to put ur mind at ease, I took 5mg of folic acid (which would be equivalent of 12 times the usual 400 ones) on top of the pregnacare, but not everyone needs this much - its up to you and depends if you have had failed cycles/ implantation failures etc- but not harmful to bubbas or embryo's.  however there are some that u shouldnt exceed doses on but i think angelbump has listed these. But if ur ever in doubt then do the research for yourself, I didnt use all of the supplements mentioned here but I found it very useful in helping me to form my own lists (thanks to angelbumps for doing the initial research)


----------



## monkeybear

hey mollieboo-thanks for that-i kinda dont know where to start-there always seems to be conflicting advice lol. I've already purchased though and i'm sure it all must be fine-just me having a little wobble?? I havent bought all of them but a lot  
It is an excellent thread (thanks AB)and am so glad i was directed to it  and it fills you with confidence when you read about the ladies who've had bfp's-this is my first icsi treatment for baby no 1 i havent got a known problem so not got anythign to go on really just want to give myself the best chance as can only afford one go at it-i must increase my PMA!  
thank you for your advice i'll be sure to have a google xx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi ya!! 

I have been taking all the supplements this week im fine no side effects    i also thought about taking all these vits and possible  overdosing on vits but things are alright so far so good really hope all this pays off!!   does anyone know how long vits take to make a difference


----------



## monkeybear

Hey sweet73
i'm not the only one that wobbled on it then-thats good to hear-i did some research and am gonna go ahead with my plan of what i'm gonna take-i've also stopped drinking decaff tea so i'm on milk,water and elderflower cordial only for the next month-will be well well worth it if it works   i'm only 3 weeks off starting my jabs so hopefully i'm in time-better late than never eh? Are you on treatment sweet73?
S x


----------



## SWEET73

Hey Monkeybear! 

Yeah starting on the 6th June first injection first cycle of IVF!! hate needles though not looking forward to injecting myself!! 

Good luck with your treatment fingers crossed!!!    

x


----------



## monkeybear

Yeah have to say i'm not looking forward to that bit but my needle phobic friend is on treatment now and is managing so i'm figuring its not as bad as you think once you get started   x


----------



## KateyP

Hello all. Apologies for jumping in here but I came across this thread recently and have taken Angel Bumps advice and purchased the vits which applied to me. We're doing DEIVF so haven't focused so much on producing healthy eggs because we're using someone else's  

Was wondering if anyone has advice on this. Our clinic (Serum in Athens) has prescribed 5 mg of Folic Acid so I'm taking that along with all the meds but on top of that when I've looked at all the vit bottles I'm also taking an additional 800 ug (400 in the B complex and 400 in the multi vit). I think I've seen mentioned that 5mg is the max you should take. Can anyone advise whether it will be harmful to continue with this dosage?

Would be very grateful for any replies. On the 2WW now after ET yesterday and don't want to do anything wrong.

Best wishes to all.

Katey x


----------



## louloumay

Can't help Katey but I just wanted to wish you luck for your 2ww!        xx


----------



## KateyP

Thank you louloumay, hoping I don't go completely demented


----------



## louloumay

I'm sure you will but you'll survive!


----------



## suny

I know that  all the surplus of folic  acid is eliminated through urine. I think that's not a problem that you have more 800 ug over 5 mg.
But this is just my opinion.
good look


----------



## kylieboo

Would anyone mind taking a quick look at my daily vitamins and giving advice on how I could improve my regime? I have PCOS/suspect insulin resistance and am aiming to regulate cycles (they are too long and anovulatory at present) in order to concieve:

In addition to a healthy hormone balacing diet, 3 litres of water a day and regular exersise, I take the following:

1 x pre natal daily muti vitamin (standard doses of everything)
1 x Vitamin B & C complex (500mg Vit C plus additional B/10mg B6)
2 x 200mg chromium picololite (for stable blood sugar)
2 x Evening primrose capsules (2600mg in total) first half of cycle only
Plus tsp flax seeds each day / 2 x braxil nuts for additional selenium 

I want to introduce inositol instead of taking met in order to assist with losing weight that wont budge. I would also like to consider Vitex for regulation of hormones or soy isoflavones for inducing ovulation. I dont want to take all 3 but what would be a suitable combination to assist my vitamin routine (which has me feeling great but cycles and ovulation not quite restored yet after a couple of months) Thanks ladies xx


----------



## KateyP

Thanks Suny, appreciate your response  

Louloumay   xx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi everyone!!

I am taking all the supplements Angelbumps recommended but I am not sure if you can take them after having the prostap injection? any advice welcomed!! thanks!!


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hello there - First of all! How are all of you doing? I hope you are all ok and things have looked up for you since taking part in this 'type' of protocol... I've noticed a lot of positive news on this thread and it fills my heart up, really it does,

I'm really, really annoyed at FF for moving this post to some really obscure place, when I'm getting *loads of messages* from people needing help, due to the fact that they can no longer find it! It was in the perfect place. Full stop. What a shame that some ladies are never going to even see this post.   

I hope you find what you need here. You really have to read it and tailor it to what YOU need, or you think you might need. I took everything (that I said I did).

Just to let you know; a lot of the B vitamins are water soluble, that means what your body doesn't need, it will dispose of naturally, with no harm done to yourself. For example, I am about to embark on taking Biotin 5MG to grow my hair (which never bloody grows  ) it is also known as Vitamin H, but is a B Vitamin - it's water soluble, so I have no worries about taking this high dosage. In other words, go with your gut instinct and if all else fails - GOOGLE it! Don't be put off by the list and how much you have to take. I did it and it was a right mare swallowing all those tablets every day, but I would not change that for a second!

Good luck all and I will pray for you. Missed being on here lots, but I have so much on nowadays, I rarely get the chance to log on and that is a regret of mine, as I really would like to help out more. 

Lots of love and luck and BUMPS! xxxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

SWEET73 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I am taking all the supplements Angelbumps recommended but I am not sure if you can take them after having the prostap injection? any advice welcomed!! thanks!!


I took them all with Prostrap hun xx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Hi Angelbumps, 
Good to hear from you  

Have you thought about copying your fertility protocol link & paste it in your signature as a link, then all people need do is search for your name to get the link  

I also took some of your supplements  

Hope mother & baby are doing great  


Electra x


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!!! 

I got a BFP!! today!!! WHOO!! I took all the vits mentioned by angelbumps!!!     

SOOO HAPPY!!! 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!    

XXX


----------



## KateyP

Congratulations Sweet73!! Whoop whoop!!! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Katey xx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Congrats Sweet on your       
May the next 8 months go smoothly  

Electra x


----------



## monkeybear

hey there guys
just to let you now i also got a bfp on saturday and i took all the vitamins   goodluck for anyone starting out on tx and for anyone who has had a bfp-happy 
healthy pregnancies!  xxxxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

OMG, congratulations to you both!!! VERY well done! It works, it works!
     

Just thought I'd come online, as I'd noticed this (which relates to me and nowt to do with vits), but might help others understand about tubal issues associated with conceving, re: IVF:

Very early in our IVF programme, we noticed that hydrosalpinges associated with fluid accumulation in the uterine cavity resulted in IVF failure (Mansour _et al_., 1991). In other larger studies, several investigators reported that the presence of hydrosalpinges negatively affects the outcome of IVF (Strandell _et al_., 1994). Kassabji _et al_. found that both unilateral and bilateral hydrosalpinges were associated with diminished fecundity following IVF (Kassabji _et al_., 1994). It has also been reported that the implantation rate in IVF is significantly improved after salpingectomy for hydrosalpinges (Vandromme _et al_., 1995). 
The objective of this paper is to present two case reports of patients who became pregnant spontaneously after salpingectomy for a unilateral hydrosalpinx, which was detected by vaginal ultrasound.

Case info here:
http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/17/4/1099.full

Good luck all!!

A xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

butterflies4ever said:


> Hi Angelbumps,
> Good to hear from you
> 
> Have you thought about copying your fertility protocol link & paste it in your signature as a link, then all people need do is search for your name to get the link
> 
> I also took some of your supplements
> 
> Hope mother & baby are doing great
> 
> Electra x


Oh, thank you! Will do that we are fine - hope you are too xxx


----------



## monkeybear

hi angel bumps-thanks hun-i've been recommending to others that they check out your protocol-thanks again  xx


----------



## Han72

♥AngelBumps♥ said:


> I'm really, really annoyed at FF for moving this post to some really obscure place, when I'm getting *loads of messages* from people needing help, due to the fact that they can no longer find it! It was in the perfect place. Full stop. What a shame that some ladies are never going to even see this post.


Hi and welcome back. FYI the whole site has been rejigged, not just your post. Where do you think it should be? I can't remember where it was originally and to be honest, wherever it was in the first instance I always had to search for it.

However I note that it's not appearing in the search function at the moment so I'll have a word with admin to see if there's a problem

All the best!

xxx

EDIT : Yes there are currently issues with the search function amongst others but these are under investigation 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267511.24


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

monkeybear said:


> hi angel bumps-thanks hun-i've been recommending to others that they check out your protocol-thanks again  xx


Hi there - thanks very much. Getting so many messages, I can't keep up! Let's hope they can find it! xxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Han72 said:


> ♥AngelBumps♥ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really, really annoyed at FF for moving this post to some really obscure place, when I'm getting *loads of messages* from people needing help, due to the fact that they can no longer find it! It was in the perfect place. Full stop. What a shame that some ladies are never going to even see this post.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome back. FYI the whole site has been rejigged, not just your post. Where do you think it should be? I can't remember where it was originally and to be honest, wherever it was in the first instance I always had to search for it.
> 
> However I note that it's not appearing in the search function at the moment so I'll have a word with admin to see if there's a problem
> 
> All the best!
> 
> xxx
> 
> EDIT : Yes there are currently issues with the search function amongst others but these are under investigation
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267511.24
Click to expand...

Hiya! Yes, I know it's not just my post, but my Inbox was almost full, full of ladies asking questions and I'm not sure how I'd find the time to answer them all with two jobs and a baby - when the answers are at the beginning of this thread mostly... I'm not sure where it should be, as I can't work my way around the site any more. I'm sure it's been put in a good place... once it's found! LOL! And yes, can't find it on search either, but I'm sure they'll sort it - embryos wait for no man!
A xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

PS: I find it by doing a search on Google. Cannot find it unless I do that.


----------



## monkeybear

hi angel bumps
i was just wondering if its safe to drink decaff tea in the morning and then take folic acid at night to avoid risk of tannin causing non absorption of folic acid? or is it wiser to avoid tea altogether till stop taking folic?thanks xx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!!    

Pregnancy confirmed today by the hospital level was 464 defo recommend  angel bumps vits took them all and still am!! im sure this helped me during my ivf treatment 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

monkeybear said:


> hi angel bumps
> i was just wondering if its safe to drink decaff tea in the morning and then take folic acid at night to avoid risk of tannin causing non absorption of folic acid? or is it wiser to avoid tea altogether till stop taking folic?thanks xx


Hi there!
Well, the tannin in tea can be an issue, you're right.! Don't give up on your one cup of decaf, just make sure you take you FA at a completely different time!
Well done to you xxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

SWEET73 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Pregnancy confirmed today by the hospital level was 464 defo recommend angel bumps vits took them all and still am!! im sure this helped me during my ivf treatment
> 
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!    ^reiki


Wow!! Well done to you!! So happy for you. I know the protocol works!!! Let's get some more positives..! Woop!!xxx


----------



## monkeybear

angelbumps thanks for that-i thought if i had a tea in the morning and took my folic acid 12 hours aprt i should be ok so i'll do that-will be so nice to have a lovely cuppa again with breakfast   i've recommended the protocol to other friends i know who are doing ivf too 
thank you again for putting it together   xx


----------



## alexandra2008

Hi AngelBumps


I am a poor responder and he has poor sperm count.



What do you thing of my mixture


I am taking


Complete B complex                1xday
Evening Primrose        1000mgx2 /day
Iron                              15mgx1/day
Lipoic Acid                    100mgx1/day
Agnus Castus              100mgx1/day
Selenium                      200mcgx1/day
folic Acid                      400ugx1/day
Pure DHEA                  500mgx1/day
Baby Asprin                75mgx1/day
Preg conception                  x1/day
Acupunture                  twice a month
Reflexology                  twice a month


Dh is taking




B12                              100ugx1/day
Acupunture                  once a month


together we are taking




Magnesium                  250mgx1/day
Zinc                              15mgx1/day
Vitamin B6                    100mgx1/day
L-arginine                    500mgx1/day
vitamin C                      500x2/day
Omega 3 fish oil          1200mgx2/day
Co Enzyme Q10          10mgx1/day
Royal jelly                    500mgx1/day
Green tea                        3 cups/day


Dh take them in 4 times in a day I take them up to 7 or 8 times a day, we make sure we dont take the once with same ingridients together,and I take folic acid at bedtime with vitamin C.
What do you think? 
Thank you Angel you gave me hope.


Alex


----------



## jen-v

Hello,
I wanted some advice about antioxidants and ttc, there's loads of info online saying they are a v.g. thing for both of us, but I also came accross this: http://www.jonbarron.org/natural-health/bl110301/antioxidant-dietary-supplements-fertility, and wondered if anyone knew more about this research? Sorry if its discussed elsewhere and I've missed it. I'm so worried about doing the right thing all the time, but there's so much conflicting advice!! jen-v

/links


----------



## oliver222

Going to start taking vitamins listed as we are starting treatment soon. I will struggle to get hubby to take many vitamins. Figure 4 maximum without him having a hissy fit. So as well as Wellman multi vitamin what would you say are top 3 vits for men.
Thanks


----------



## Lil75

I found this again! I used to look into this thread regularly but when things were moved about, I lost it. Although I have yet to have a positive cycle, I feel that the advice from AngelBump has been really useful and I definitely feel better when I'm taking  the supplements.

Thanks Angelbump for taking the time to share.


----------



## Alana1976

Hi.  I'm about to start IVF/ICSI.  I read your amazing list of products and advice & started taking bee propolis and royal jelly about 1 month ago.  I think I am probably a little too late as you are supposed to start taking them 3 months ahead of your cycle but it can't do any harm!  Only question I have is when should you stop taking royal jelly and bee propolis?  I have hunted high and low on the net for some information and all I have found is people saying to stop taking it before you start stimming.  Is that correct?  I won't have an appointment with my clinic for a few weeks but guess I should ask them but if you had any information in the meantime that would be great.  Once again, thank you so much for your informative post.


A


----------



## butterflies4ever

I also followed this amazing protocol & stopped the Royal jelly at EC after taking them for 3 months.

Hope it makes the difference  

Electra x


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!! 

Im 10 weeks pregnant tomorrow! with twins! I took all the vits but had to stop at week 6-7 due to severe sickness only taking folic acid and mumomega now but defo think these vits helped me xxx

good luck everyone xxxxx


----------



## Bellazim

Hi everyone, just wanted to say...............IT WORKS!!!!   . I took:
Evening primrose from day 1-insemination
Zinc
Complete B vitamin complex
Omega 3 Fish Oil
Alpha Lipoic Acid
Iron
Pregnacare
Vitamin C- Effervescent
L-Argininine
Folic Acid
Selenium
and Royal Jelly.............................Tested yesterday morning and   . Im        as you can imagine!!
Tried for a year last time with IUI and each time didn't work, this time around it happened on the 2nd attempt!!!! 
So keep it up everyone, I know sometimes you feel like you rattle as you walk but it does happen.
Only one question am i supposed to keep up with:
Royal Jelly
L-Arginine
Lipoic Acid and Fish oils as on original protocol they are the ones that don't say 'throughout pregnancy'??


----------



## cheeseandonion

Hi, I am about to start IVF later this month and have started taking some of the vitamins suggested here.  I take a conception multi vitamin, royal jelly, co-enzyme Q10 and fish oil.  I am going to get some L-arginine, selenium and Vit C next week and start taking those.

I just have a quick question about the aspirin - when did you start taking it?  I am going to DR in about a couple of weeks time (prostap injection), should I start the aspirin now, at DR, at Stim or after ET/EC?  It all gets a bit confusing after a while.  Hope someone will be able to give me some advice.  Many thanks.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All


I see a few people have already asked this.  I have ET today, first time I have got to ET with IVF. so pretty nervous, been following angel bumps protocol for at least a year.  Got 5 fertilised eggs, hope they have kept growing and are still there when I go today.  I am a poor responder so 5 fertilised eggs is the stuff of dreams to me.  Whats the consensus on when to stop taking bee propolis and royal Jelly.


I know this is an early post, setting off at 6.00am to get to clinic for ET.


Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks and good luck everyone


Ginger


----------



## Ginger Baby

Cheeseandonion.  I don't know about when to start taking aspirin.  I have been taking a low does 75mg since I had a 2nd miscariage in November. So I think take it as soon as.


Does anyone know if I should carry on taking Wheat Grass Supplement.


Got 2 embies put back in today.


Thanks again


Ginger


----------



## Han72

Hi just a quickie to say  GingerBaby, what a fabulous haul!! I can't advise re the wheatgrass but I'm sending you tons of  !

xxx


----------



## cheeseandonion

Thanks a lot Ginger, I've started taking the aspirin now.  Wishing you all the best
x


----------



## Nikki S

Hi All,

I just wanted to share my story with you all in the hope that it will give someone hope who is going through fertility issues. I was diagnosed with PCOS, endometriosis, a few years ago. Then in January 2011 my DH was diagnosed as having low sperm motility, abnormal sperm shape due to antibodies and a low count. We were in the process of waiting in for my initial appointment to the IVF clinic to come through this year when I came across this post. I was a member of the forum as I have found it to be very supportive and informative - so thanks guys 

I started taking all of the vitamins listed on Angel Bumps post (bar the aspirin) in March, I was also having acupuncture so was my DH for fertility, we were both following a strict healthy diet of no caffeine, no alcohol etc. and exercising by cycling to work (8 miles) everyday. We had been trying for approx. a year and half by this point.  At the end of May we found out I was pregnant. I am 25 weeks pregnant at the moment, I took some of the vitamins in the first 12 weeks but some of them were making me nauseous. I am now just taking Pregnacare Plus multi vitamin. My baby boy is due 09 Jan and needless to say everyday I wake up and I’m pregnant is like a little miracle to me. 
I have been recommending this post to everyone I know who is having fertility issues as I did notice a difference after taking them a few weeks.  The list of vitamins was also in line with the reading I was doing for the IVF treatment but nowhere was a comprehensive list like this collated.

Take care all and good luck – and thank you so so much Angel bumps for the post xx

Nikki


----------



## spooq

In addition to many many other things, I'm now taking 100iu of Vit E.  Is that enough?  Not sure what that is in mg / mcg


----------



## suny

Dear ladies,
how much lipoic acid(ALA) did you use?
Thank you


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi

Was wondering if someone could help? Normally each month I have gooey quite thick like raw egg White cm. This cycle I used robitussin on cd7-12 and ive hardly had any cm! It's been wet and soft (sorry if tmi) but I've had no egg White like cm? Its that little it doesn't even stretch as nothing is there. I'm confused. Is this what the robitussin does?

X


----------



## suny

I


sweetcheeks2009 said:


> Hi
> 
> Was wondering if someone could help? Normally each month I have gooey quite thick like raw egg White cm. This cycle I used robitussin on cd7-12 and ive hardly had any cm! It's been wet and soft (sorry if tmi) but I've had no egg White like cm? Its that little it doesn't even stretch as nothing is there. I'm confused. Is this what the robitussin does?
> 
> X


Is needed to use a syrup cough which does contain ONLY Guaifenesin .
What is written on your box?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi

Thanks for the reply. 
Robitussin cough medicine. Guaifenesin. It contains 100mg of guaifenesin in each 5ml spoonful. 

X


----------



## suny

this month I tried myself Robitussin and like you I didn't have egg white cm but I think I didn't take the right amount. i took only 2 tsp twice a day.
Maybe someone else could help with an answer.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

I took 2-4 5ml a day x


----------



## fiorella69

Dear AngelBump and devotees!

I just wanted to thank you for taking the time to post all your top tips on supplements for conception and pregnancy.  DH and I started following your recipe in June after our first ICSI cycle failed. With our second IVF cycle we found his sperm quality improved so much we didn't need ICSI, and the quality of our embryos improved. Sadly that cycle ended with a BFN, and we were wondering what to do next, investigation immunes etc etc. However, last week, wondering where AF was, I nonchalantly did a pregnancy test and was stunned to see a   !!  We're pretty sure a lot of it is down to the supplements.  Plus no alcohol or caffeine for either of us, and keeping our diet as organic as possible.  Still can't believe the  .  Thank you again for sharing your knowledge, and good luck to all TTCers out there.

F
xx


----------



## mazzer

Hi Fiorella

Just a quick question on your pg - congratulations btw, its fantastic!  I just wondered was it a natural conception?  Only I saw you have blocked tubes - I have same issue and was told no chance of natural.  Anyway hope you don't mind me asking! 
And yes this info is great!  I have been taking some of the supplements on the list already but will be adding a few more to my list now!!  Thanks,
Mx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi fiorella

Congratulations hunnie. Could you please tell me what you have been taking from the list?  I've started to take pregcare conception and have my dp taking wellman. Are these not quite enough? I've also used robitussin and EPO before ov and now eating brazil nuts  xxx


----------



## fiorella69

Hi again

I've just updated my profile a bit. I have to apologise if it got your hopes up. I have one tube definitely blocked and was told the other was 'probably too diseased for an egg to travel down'.  I wonder if the consultant was just trying to sell me IVF by suggesting the other tube was diseased.  I have been following all the things Angel listed at the start of the thread.  This was a totally natural conception - no assistance at all this time.  I guess we were lucky that I ovulated on the open side. There is still a good possibility of an ectopic pregnancy though.

Best of luck everyone

F
xx


----------



## mazzer

Hi

Thanks Fiorella - its actually great that you can get pg naturally!!!  Wish you lots of luck and fingers crossed its not ectopic!!  

Mx


----------



## silverbird

Hi all,

thanks again Angel bumps for all the info.

If there is anyone knowegable I would love some advise and am rubbish at finding it on the internet.

I'm due to have some surgery on my ovary and if it goes OK I'd like to have my first iui the next month.  I've read that taking 25000IU of vitiam A promotes wound healing.  I know this is definitly an unsafe amount for pregancy but was wondering how far before pregancy one should stop.  Would stopping before day one be OK or is it stored in the body?

Also which of the suppliments on page one are worth taking before a cycle your trying in if there is 0 chance of conceiving naturaly (ie your not having sex)?

Thanks all

Silverbird!


----------



## Eggcited

Silverbird not sure about the Vit. A for healing but know from experience arnica in tablet form is excellent for healing. Can't remember the strength but I'm sure you could Google that. 

Hope all goes well for you... Eggcited


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

hi ladies 

Trying to stock up all the vitamins for me and dh but cant seem to find the right dosage for b6 and b12 anyone any ideas where u can buy this from?

Or do u think it would be ok to take 10 mg of b6  and 25 ug of b12 ?  

thanks so much ladies


----------



## Avanza

Hi Angelbumps and all the other ladies - this is my first post   I wanted to say THANK YOU to angelbumps for such a comprehensive list of suggested supplements.  Have printed it off to study carefully.  

I have a question - do you all continue with your Pregnacare (or similar conception vits) during the 2WW, or do you switch to Pregnancy vits?  Sorry if this has already been answered.

Thanks, xx


----------



## monkeybear

hey hun-i took pregnacare conception through 2ww and after my bfp took them till they ran out and then switched to the pregnacare pregnancy ones-goodluck xx


----------



## suny

what is the difference between pregnacare conception and pregnacare pregnancy?
Do you have a link?


----------



## monkeybear

i dont sorry-ones for whilst your trying to conceive then the others for once your pregnant-if you google them theres about 6 different types inc breast feeding one and one with added omega xx


----------



## Eggcited

Good morning Ladies,

AngelBumps thank you very much for such a wealth of information which I attribute to my BFP being confirmed last Friday.  

I'm wondering what vitamins and minerals should I be taking now as they questioned me in Boots when I was buying Pregnacare and Selenium. 

Would appreciate any advice please.. Eggcited (Very excited!!) xx


----------



## suny

Ooooo , Eggcited congratulations


----------



## butterflies4ever

Congrats Eggcited on your BFP  

It's good that they question you but sometimes they go abit over board.
The other day i got refused 75mg Asprin from Tesco till i told them i've been instructed to take them by my Dr. all the way through pregnancy & beyond due to a clotting issue i have. They then sold it to me no problem.

Pregnacare has most vits in it but you could add a top quality omega3 fish oil to your list for the baby's immune/nervous system.

Good luck  



Electra x


----------



## Guest

Hi Angelbumps & everyone else

Thank you so much for posting this list, i am about to start d/r next week and have been getting so confused in thigns people are posting about what not to do and you have explained it all so simply. Will have a proper read tonight

Thanks again

Good luck everyone

xxx


----------



## keldan89

Thank you for posting this list!   just been shopping & spent a small fortune! Lol! Fingers crossed it works


----------



## barbara1




----------



## koral

Hi All,

Dear Angelbumps-thank you so so much for posting this!
I managed to buy everything from your list-would you please check if we're doing it right?

OH:
morning:
Selenium    x 100mg
Vit B6          x50mg
Vit B12        x25ug
Royal Jelly  x500mg
Vit E            x200mg
Zinc            x30mg

Noon:

Royal Jelly  x500mg
Vit C            x500mg
L-Carnitine  x1500mg

Vit E            x200mg
Folic Acid
Prenatal Pro Baby for men
L-Carnitine  x1500mg
Royal Jelly  x 500mg
Zinc            x 30mg

He's soooo good and patient!!!!

Me:

Mornng:
Evening primrose oil b4 the ov
Q10        x35mg
Selenium x 200mg
ALA 
Vit C        x 500mg
Zinc        x 15mg
Royal Jelly x 500mg

Noon:
Royal Jelly  x 500mg
Vit B complex
Vit b6 50mg
L-Carnitine x1500mg
L Arginine x 500mg

Evening
Royal Jelly x 500mg
Propolis x 500mg
Q10      x35mg
Iron      x 14mg
Prenatal Pro Baby

Night:
Aspirin 75mg


My Vitamin lot is soo huge that I had to buy a big tablet box,they wouldn't fit to the smaller-normal one

Please please Angelbumps check it out -did I get it right?
Thanks so much!!!!xxx


----------



## karenanna

Hi Koral

I've checked through your stuff and noticed the following 

For him angel bumps says

Zinc, Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, Folic Acid, Q10 and Arginine are the most important male protocol though – as I know what it’s like getting men to take anything! You could start him off on a few of these and then maybe encourage him to take some of the others I have mentioned. Vitamin E is also good for his sperm. As it is an antioxidant, both of you could take vitamin E up until your pregnancy test, not after.

Plus B6 and B12

For you, I noticed the following

Need to add Alpha Lipoic Acid and fish oil, also don't forget to check the aspirin with the GP. 

Also no caffeine, alcohol and avoid sweeteners, plus drink decaf green tea.

I used to post on here a lot - you'll find me nearer the start of the thread and as you'll see it worked for me.

KA xxx


----------



## koral

Hi Karenanna!

Thanks so much for your reply

My OH takes /zinc and Royal Jelly,Folic Acid(just dont know the dosage)I just need to add Propolis,Q10 and Arginine

As for me I do take Alpha Lipolic Acid(ALA) ,we do eat a lot of fish but will add some fish oil.

Glad it worked for you!

K xx


----------



## koral

Thought you'd like to know that *MELATONINE IMPROVES EGG AND EMBRYO QUALITY*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21748445
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21770829
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21585519


----------



## Lightning

wow I just looked up and calculated the price off all the vits and mins I'd ideally like to start taking and for approx 3 months supply it is a whopping £105.29 and that is including 3 for 2 from tesco and buy a 2nd for 1p at H&B! Ok need to restrict the list as there is no way i can afford that :-(


----------



## michelle.v

Hi all

I am planning on starting treatment March/April time so need to get going on these vitamins!!! 

Thank you all so so much for taking the time and effort to make this so simple to follow - why oh why dont GP's give out this advice, maybe there would not be so many people out there trying and trying for a family    

Lightning - I know it may seem like a lot to pay out but if you had to pay for more treatment is would cost anything up to £5k!!  To give yourself the best shot at your IVF and get your body ready will hopefully get you your BFP!!  Good luck huni, we may be going through it at the same time  

Off to search the net now for deals on all these lovely tablets!

Michellexx


----------



## karenanna

Lightening - I did use a cut down list for a while - pregnacare conception, Q10, Selenium and L'argenine plus no caffeine or alcohol and green tea.

KA xxx


----------



## A1979

Can I just ask ladies, is this protocol ok to use for those who have immune issues? I'm going to be having mess to dampen immune system so don't want to counteract that.

A x


----------



## karenanna

Hi Anna - I had immune issues (raised NK cells and progesterone antibodies) and used it. As you can see from my profile, I got there in the end. Agate on the immune thread always offers good advice - might be worth posting and asking her??

KA xxx


----------



## A1979

Thanks Hun.  Lovely to see you have two little boys xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi guys, so much info!  I'll read more later as i'm working at the moment!

But I'm currently stimming and have my first scan Monday.  What's the rules for food/drink intake I need to follow at the moment

I'm also on pregnacare conception

Thank you
x


----------



## karenanna

Hi Silliest Sausage

Keep hydrated - I drank 3 to 4 litres of water per day. Lots of milk (a litre) and a high protein diet - chicken, meat, eggs, cheese etc...

Some people also swear by brazil nuts (4/5 a day) for selenium.

Avoid caffeine/alcohol and fizzy drinks (even diet ones).

All the best with your cycle

KA xxx


----------



## dmhw5677

Hi Ladies..

I'm currently on my 2nd ICSI cycle and am following Angelbumps recommendations... Can i just ask though, if i do get a BFP do I continue taking everything through the pregnancy or are there certain ones that need to stop. I know the L'Arginine can be stopped at 3months pregnant...


----------



## monkeybear

Hi
I went trhough the list and worked out which was for what and narrowed it down and gradually weaned myself off some as they ran out-i'm over 36 weeks now and still on pregnacare, iron every other day-my levels have been excellent throughout this way-b6 and b complex also every other day so as to not overload my system too much-i took them every day i think till at least after my 12 week scan.
Goodluck-i have great confidence in this protocol! i'm sure it helped us!xx


----------



## dmhw5677

Thanks monkeybear and good luck on the arrival of your little one.. how exciting!

I will follow that same pattern.. Fingers crossed it works for me! I'm on Day 10 of stimming and i don't feel bloated at all. I just hope that my follies are growing...


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, I have decided to go for it this month with the extra vits alongside my iui, (spent a fortune in Holland and barratts!!) 

Karen anna (or anyone else who might know) I think I have immune isuues but they wont test me on nhs (i've only had 2 mcs and a few chemical pregnancies) were you having treatment for killer cells as well or just this protocol? also been questioning bee propolis as it boosts the immune system surely i want to do the opposite? if any one has any info I would be really greatful, Dr internet has not provided an answer!!

lets hope the protocol works for us all


----------



## babydreams09

Hi,

I have a beautiful DD from my last ICSI but my egg/embryo quality wasn't that great.  I got 14 eggs at EC, only 6 mature enough to be injected, 4 embryos, 2 very fragmented and 2 with slight/some fragmentation.  I had the latter two put back and was very lucky and grateful to get my BFP.

I'm back on BCP, hoping to go again this April and have decided to try and better the quality of my eggs/embryos by following this protocol.  My vitamins arrived this morning and I started straight away.

However, after my second batch of pills this afternoon (incl Royal Jelly, B complex, B6 & Zinc) my tummy felt really dodgy.  Is that the combination I'm taking together or is it something I have to put up with until my tummy gets used to them?

Also, has anyone had a noticeable improvement in egg quality after following this regime?

Thanks x x x


----------



## monkeybear

babydreams-did you take them on an empty tum?i split mine in half and took half in morning after breakfast and the other half at night after tea -goodluck x
dmhw5677-goodluck with your cycle hun-hope you get your bfp x


----------



## karenanna

Babydreams

Think these are the ones to take throughout

• Folic Acid - I took pregnacare
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take *throughout pregnancy*). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses.

___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x 200 ug Selenium - helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*). (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x 500 to 1000 mg Vitamin C - helps improve pregnancy rates. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*).(Don't take more than 1000mg per day, which is the best amount - more can cause stomach upset, etc). Vit C can also protect sperm from cell damage. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x zinc 15 mg - THE most important fertility supplement! Helps EVERYTHING! Helps prevent miscarriage, too (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*). Zinc helps with implantation. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x iron 14 mg - helps with quality of blood. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*). (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x vit B complex - balances out your hormones and encourages pregnancy (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x vit B6 10 mg - helps produce progesterone - the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and* throughout pregnancy*)

I also had Aspirin 75mg to 34 weeks but this was on the advice of my consultant for immune issues.

Lots of   for your cycle

KA xxx


----------



## Buttley

Just wanted to say a very big heart-felt thank you for taking the time and dedication to put this together !


----------



## babydreams09

Thanks for the advice Monkeybear and Karenanna.  I'll bear that in mind


----------



## heavenly

What a helpful thread. This is what I am taking at the moment. I am 46, I am on Clomid and I am ovulating. If I don't get lucky on Clomid, I will be looking at IVF, either OE or DE.

*Pregnacare Original but I am going to switch to Pregnacare Conception

Royal Jelly 1000mg
C0 Q10 100mg
Naturally Sourced Omega 3 & 6
Vitamin C 500mg
L'Arginine - 400mg (100mg is also included in Pregnacare Conception)
Bee Propolis - 500mg
Selenium 100ug (50ug is also included in Pregnacare Conception)

OH

Wellman Conception


Do I need anything else?*


----------



## karenanna

Marie123 - I was being treated for natural killer cells (didn't find out I had raised ones until my 5th attempt when I moved to the ARGC) and antibodies to progesterone. So I was on steroids, aspirin and clexane.

There is a great book on immunes - Is your body baby friendly by Alan E Beer.

I only know of one NHS trust that looks at testing for them - Epsom & St Helier - they have a recurrent miscarriage clinic and run a very similar protocol to the one I was on for failed IVF. PM me if you want any more details as I believe the guy who runs it also has a private clinic but doesn't like his name been posted on forums so it gets removed.

Also check out the immune thread on these boards.

KA xxx


----------



## karenanna

Baby dreams - I always produce lots of eggs because of PCOS but they were often low quality. Following this regime plus good diet and exercise as well as my immune treatment and acupuncture got me to top grade blastocysts on my 5th cycle.

It is hard to say what makes the biggest difference but I guess every bit helps.

KA xxx

Ps definitely split the tablets and I always had with food


----------



## babydreams09

Thanks KA - your twins are really beautiful.  Congratulations.  As for PCOS, they told me I was slightly polycystic during my last cycle... hence the loads of eggs but bad quality.  Hopefully this regime will get me a couple of goodies this time.  I'm sure it did make the difference for you re egg quality.

BD09 xx


----------



## karenanna

Baby dreams - I was put on metformin to help egg quality  - didn't knowvi was polycystic until I started IVF as I'd never symptoms.

KA xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi ladies, 

I gotta ask but does it help taking all those vitamins?? I have pcos and irregular periods, I have had three IUI treatments and am currently on ivf and due to have my first check up on Monday to see how the follies are growing. I'm taking pregnacare and that is all. Although I am having full fat milk, pineapple juice and brazil nuts daily too.

If I were to take any more vitamins, which is best, or which order of importance?
Thanks
Xx


----------



## karenanna

karenanna said:


> Lightening - I did use a cut down list for a while - pregnacare conception, Q10, Selenium and L'argenine plus no caffeine or alcohol and green tea.
> 
> KA xxx


Silliest Sausage - think these ones helped me (Selenium and L'Argenine in Pregnacare Conception I think? and need to make sure the Co enzyme Q10 doesn't have added vitamin E - see page 1). Remember to drink lots of water as well as the milk - I had about 3 litres per day + 1 litre of milk and a high protein diet.

All the best for your cycle

KA xxx


----------



## koral

I would be careful about the milk-cows are constantly on antibiotics and hormones(estrogen i think)to produce more milk and it makes our hormones to go funny.There is also a lot of puss in it as the udders are lacerated.I dont drink cows milk,my dietetitian told me it's really bad for the fertility.


----------



## karenanna

Some useful info on here about milk - it is advised because a high protein diet is really important for IVF. Although you can eat/drink other things with protein they are not 'complete' proteins like in milk. This link contains some info on the for and against - it is really for you to make your own decision - there is a post fro me someone called Evie part way down that explains the science

http://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a5496545/drinking_milk_-_for_and_against

/links


----------



## Silliest Sausage

What about organic milk?

Karenanna......I'm drinking lots of water too.....just worried about overloading my body with vitamins though 
Xx


----------



## karenanna

Ps quinoa a complete protein. High protein diet is 65g per day.


----------



## karenanna

Silliest sausage - organic farms don't use fertility hormones normally so should be better - check out this link http://www.organicmilk.co.uk/index.cfm/e/faqs.home#faq_5

/links


----------



## koral

Guys,what is the dose of B12 vitamin?Couldnt find it


----------



## marsian

Hi everyone

What a great subject this is but it has blown my mind a little !!
My DH and i are taking the his n her pregnacare which i assumed was enough until i started to read everything on here now I'm a little overwhelmed by it all. My DH and i have had to have our cycle postponed a few months so this now gives us a chance to stock up on all vital supps and vits. 
If i could have the basics on what i need to take from now /when i start d/reg and commence stimms also any extra for my DH. Ive seen the long lists on here but still a little baffled as should i continue with pregnacare too or will i be o/d on these ? Ive also had my AMH test results back and i have a low reserve but normal for my age, can i take anything that will at least enhance this ? 
    Thankyou for all your info and support on here


----------



## karenanna

Marsian - I know a few people slim down to this list

For you:
Pregnacare Conception
Royal Jelly 1000mg
C0 Q10 100mg
Naturally Sourced Omega 3 & 6
Vitamin C 500mg
L'Arginine - 400mg (100mg is also included in Pregnacare Conception)
Bee Propolis - 500mg
Selenium 100ug (50ug is also included in Pregnacare Conception)

For him:
Wellman Conception

Plus, no caffeine, alcohol, fizzy drinks (because of nasty sweeteners) and lots of water.

KA xxx


----------



## karenanna

Koral - found this info elsewhere for you .... KA xxx
_
The recommended dose is 1 to 25 mcg daily (which is a really conservative dose). Even high doses up to 1,000 mcg daily do not result in risk or toxicity.

Consult your doctor to discuss taking vitamin B12 for fertility.

Instead of just taking vitamin B12 for fertility enhancement, consider taking a B-complex vitamin instead. It will ensure that you get all the needed B vitamins._

PS Maybe worth checking what is already in pregnacare?


----------



## heavenly

karenanna said:


> Plus, no caffeine, alcohol, fizzy drinks (because of nasty sweeteners) and lots of water.
> 
> KA xxx


I don't drink alcohol or coffee but I do drink water and......2 cans of caffeine free Diet Coke a day......do I have to stop......


----------



## koral

Thanks a lot,

Pregnacare Conception contains 20 mcg  of B12


----------



## Briony :-)

heavenly said:


> karenanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, no caffeine, alcohol, fizzy drinks (because of nasty sweeteners) and lots of water.
> 
> KA xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I don't drink alcohol or coffee but I do drink water and......2 cans of caffeine free Diet Coke a day......do I have to stop......
Click to expand...

I was told on my last cycle not to drink even caffeine free diet coke as still got stuff in!! If i wanted fizzy drink have fizzy water but i couldnt drink that stuff yuck!! But check with ur clinic? xx


----------



## Guest

Ive been drinking caffeine free diet coke since i started d/r, and am still drinking it now. 

Eww fizzy water is horrible isnt it lol. Reminds me of havign a soda stream when i was young and forgetting to put the flavour in lol

xxx


----------



## heavenly

Briony - I had a nasty feeling you were going to say that, it's the aspartame, isn't it, artificial sweetner....you see...I did know...so was sticking my head in the sand. 

*Many of the popular diet fizzy drinks contain aspartame, which should be avoided if you are trying to conceive. Once in the body, aspartame breaks down into formaldehyde, the substance used to preserve dead bodies. Avoid fizzy drinks altogether and drink lots of filtered water instead.*

Beckyboo - I remember Soda Stream, I used to press the thing down a few times too many so it almost exploded.


----------



## Guest

I hadnt heard of that ! Ive been drinking my gold diet coke & filtered water ( not together lol) maybe i will cut out the coke then    

Haha i used to do that too. And it made like a pumping sound didnt ity lol

xxx


----------



## koral

Diet coke and all diet fizzy drinks contain sweeteners(aspartam) and they're proven to be very unhealthy and bad for the fertility.


----------



## Guest

well i really never knew that. I just thought it was the caffiene that was bad. Shows how much i know lol i thought i had done my research haha

xxx


----------



## koral

there you go,it says that aspartame can cause miscarriage:
http://infertility.health-info.org/fertility-diet-lifestyle/diet-dangers.html

http://www.zenfertility.com/fertility-education-and-treatment/health-dangers-of-artificial-sweeteners/

http://www.healthy-holistic-living.com/aspartame-and-pregnancy.html

/links


----------



## marsian

Hi *KA*

Many thanks for the list breakdown, Ive been doing some research into artificial sweeteners,it will prove a little difficult to stay clear completely from them especially when my DH and myself are trying to lose a little weight but i am going to do my best to abstain as much as poss.

Many thanks for your reply 
marsian xx


----------



## koral

I have been using xylitol for a long time now-it's a sweetener BUT the heatlhy and really natural(made from birch tree),here is some info :
http://www.xylitolshop.co.uk/
OR 
agave syrup-I'm using both of them.Agave syrup does not raise sugar leven in blood at all.
http://www.detoxyourworld.com/acatalog/agave.html

They both taste like sugar and I dont see any difference.Hope it helped

/links


----------



## heavenly

koral said:


> I have been using xylitol for a long time now-it's a sweetener BUT the heatlhy and really natural(made from birch tree),here is some info :
> http://www.xylitolshop.co.uk/
> OR
> agave syrup-I'm using both of them.Agave syrup does not raise sugar leven in blood at all.
> http://www.detoxyourworld.com/acatalog/agave.html
> 
> They both taste like sugar and I dont see any difference.Hope it helped


That is a good idea. I could use that on cereal and in tea but is there no diet coke type drink that doesn't have aspartame in it? I am really clutching at straws here. 

/links


----------



## Guest

That is a good idea. I could use that on cereal and in tea but is there no diet coke type drink that doesn't have aspartame in it? I am really clutching at straws here. 
[/quote]

Im thinking the same, i love my diet coke and thought i was being good just havign the gold one lol. Had no idea about this aspartame thing

xxx


----------



## koral

Guys,come on!Its your Baby we're talking about,is diet coke more important than this?You can do it!
I quit my beloved coffee and cigarettes after 11 years,you can quit coke too!If it's so difficult have one weekly -that shouldn't be so bad for you,but I'm not an expert.
Good luck!


----------



## Guest

No of course we are not saying that, would just be nice to have an alternative thats all. 

I can give things up, i too smoked for 15 years and have lost 5 stone !

Nothing is more important than the babies health thats not what we are saying at all


----------



## koral

I know ,I wasnt telling you off-just gave you a small kickWell done on quitting smoking and loosing so much weight-how did you do it?I tried WW but my hormones went crazy and I've lost my period;/


----------



## babydreams09

Hee hee - good pep talk Koral.... might need you for my PMA in a few months time

Re giving up smoking, I smoked for about 15 years too and am now smoke free for over 2 years.  I found it easier than trying to lose weight.  I've never really been heavy but I tend to fluctuate up and down between normal and overweight.


----------



## Guest

Lol   There seems to be alternatives for everything else but not diet coke. Maybe its just bad full stop    

Anwyay  

I gave up the ciggies easier than dieting too. Just did that cold turkey. 4 years ago next month   I think its cos you have to eat to live that its harder !!

My first 3 stone ish was mainly through a break up so that was quite easy, but the last 2 and a bit was on ww. I really struggled with that but needed someone to tell me what i weighed that really helped. It is so hard i love food, but i bought lots of the ww products and made homemade soups to have for lunch that had no points in them.

xxxx


----------



## koral

Dont think breaking up with my husband is a good idea  so diet it is;/As I said WW didnt help,but my Sis lost about 5 stone with them and she looks fab!!!I'm size 20 ish so really need to loose some weight quickly.I  consulted a dietetician  some time ago,lost about a stone since,but my diet is so strict;(Will do my best to loose 2 more before our 3rd attempt in May.


----------



## Guest

It is so hard isnt it. My colleague lost 6 stone in the last year on slimiming world. Have you tried that one? Different diets suit different people dont they. 

I dont think much of these faddy ones like cambridge, the minute you eat normal food you put it all back on.

xxx


----------



## koral

I did think about it but I'm not in the UK so it would be difficult.We moved bk to PL to do the IVF's.So far this diet I'm on now works best,so hopefully I'll get there.


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed then hun, good luck

xxx


----------



## koral

Thanks!Fingers crossed for your first scan-not long now!


----------



## Guest

Thanks, yeah not long 2 weeks,   xxx


----------



## monkeybear

I lived on water,decaff green tea,peppermint tea,milk and elderflower variaties whilst i was getting prepped for ivf and then also well into my pregnancy-have only recently been allowing myself the small glass of cola but full fat stuff and i'm 37 weeks now so i'm under my daily caffeine quote for pregnancy-i dont like the sound of aspartame and i dont think i'll go back to diet drinks now-just the odd full fat fizzy every now and again -goodluck to you all xx


----------



## heavenly

Quick everyone....take cover....Koral will kick our butt if she sees any DC!!!      

You are right, of course, it is a small price to pay.....just hard... 

I do have willpower as I gave up smoking 5 months ago cold turkey after smoking for over 20 years. Saved me £200 a month which I have been putting away and it's paying for my consultations and tests with the FS, and will also go towards IUI or IVF if needed, so doing something really positive with that saved money!!

I do need to lose about a stone though so I am cutting the choccie on the head as that is my downfall.  I love fruit and veg and walk loads.  Can't wait to start acupuncture next week, she wants to look at my food diary as she said it's very important we get our insides in tip top form to conceive and maintain a pregnancy.


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys

OMG!!! Didnt realise diet coke was such a problem     I drink it every day...... that will have to stop    I get a headache if i dont have a can of it lunch time (not that i am addicted or anything lol)

Has anyone had sucess from taking these vitamins?  We both  been on them for a month now and need to re-order some of them, going to keep going until we have treatment in april or may but is costing a small fortune!

Michellexxx


----------



## heavenly

michelle.v said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> OMG!!! Didnt realise diet coke was such a problem   I drink it every day...... that will have to stop  I get a headache if i dont have a can of it lunch time (not that i am addicted or anything lol)
> 
> Has anyone had sucess from taking these vitamins? We both been on them for a month now and need to re-order some of them, going to keep going until we have treatment in april or may but is costing a small fortune!
> 
> Michellexxx


I have read a lot of stories on here and other places where people have been successful after they have started the supplements. Obviously, there is no proof if the BFP was solely down to that, but hey, it's worth a go, I know what you mean about the cost. I have just ordered DHEA....second mortgage!


----------



## koral

What is DHEA?


----------



## michelle.v

Hiya

Im not sure what dhea is?  I found DHA on Holland and Barrett for £11.99, says its good for sperm and embryos so I got DH taking it, not sure if i should be too??

Is DHA different to DHEA??

What a confusing world we have entered lolxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Sorry forgot to say the DHA is a pure fish oil!


----------



## mazv

DHEA is very different to DHA  There's a whole thread on FF dedicated to it, just follow this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=52705.0


----------



## marie123

omg had no idea about diet coke, its the only thing I drink when i'm out (i'm usually the designated driver since ttc!! hmmm!) what are we supposed to order from a pub that doesn't contain aspartame?  - any suggestions would be great, I'm assuming orange juice, what about J20? 

still taking all the supplements and keeping my fingers crossed! 

babydust to all


----------



## heavenly

marie123 said:


> omg had no idea about diet coke, its the only thing I drink when i'm out (i'm usually the designated driver since ttc!! hmmm!) what are we supposed to order from a pub that doesn't contain aspartame? - any suggestions would be great, I'm assuming orange juice, what about J20?
> 
> still taking all the supplements and keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> babydust to all


J20 - only the Apple and Mango has aspartame in it.


----------



## heavenly

michelle.v said:


> Hiya
> 
> Im not sure what dhea is? I found DHA on Holland and Barrett for £11.99, says its good for sperm and embryos so I got DH taking it, not sure if i should be too??
> 
> Is DHA different to DHEA??
> 
> What a confusing world we have entered lolxxx


http://www.dhea-info.co.uk/

I got mine from here.

http://centurysupplements.com/regimen-micronized-dhea-25-mg-50-capsules

They have to be micronised apparently.

I don't spend money lightly or look for miracle cures, I have spent a few days reading on the internet about DHEA and on here and other fertility sites, and 3 x 25mg a day seems to be the normal dosage, and I have read a lot of ladies over 40 who swear by it, so I shall give it a go.

/links


----------



## heavenly

Just a little reminder from the first page, ladies, and I am the WORST offender! But we need reminding, if we feel like slipping.

*
No Artificial Sweetener -- Although there has been a great deal of debate, studies have found that artificial sweeteners, like aspartame, may be linked to cancer and decreased fertility. Aspartame has been linked with miscarriage. So avoid, or be very wary of Sugar free, diet, 'no sugar' foods and drinks. (Especially in 2WW). I have not had any throughout treatment and pregnancy. Full stop.*


----------



## marie123

Thanks Heavenly, J20 it is then, I googled everywhere but couldnt get the ingredients so that is much appreciated, am going to check out your other link too.  Just to add the aspartame thing when I was pregnant last year I suddenly started craving lemon squash I got one and one of the main ingredients is .... aspartame - food for thought -  I mc at 6 weeks.  This is such an interesting thread, I am trying the protocol but am only taking about half of each dose not sure if thats enough to work but didn't want to overload my body with things it wasn't used too AND all the hormone injections .  FX for us all on here.


----------



## koral

I'm on full doses as they are perfectly safe and first time in my life I had ovulation in 14th day of cycle instead of 20-30th,also my lutheal phase went from 11 days to almost 15-perfect!
Half dose is better than nothing-fingers crossed marie!


----------



## Silliest Sausage

I drink squash all the time.......is this bad??x


----------



## marie123

I didn't mean to worry anyone (sorry silliest sausage) the particular juice  I drunk had aspartame and i am not saying that is the reason why I mc, there are so many reasons it could be, sometimes I guess it just wasn't to be -  it  just that it made me think that's all.  There are squashes  without aspartame I think  Robinsons select (although double check that).

Koral I will up the doses next month


----------



## monkeybear

normal ribena(not no added sugar)  
goodluck to you all you ladies-i'm sure this protocol helped us and has continued to help me have a successful very healthy pregnancy-i'm 37 weeks pregnant with our first from our one and only go at ivf and my mw is always impressed at how healthy i've remained and how good my iron levels are!
All the best xx


----------



## heavenly

Silliest Sausage said:


> I drink squash all the time.......is this bad??x


This aspartame thing is a nightmare. 

Found this, hope it helps. 

*Children's squash*

Aspartame is rife in squashes, and believe it or not it is also in the non-sugar free varieties!! We could only find the following makes to be 
*
Aspartame-free:*

Ribena original - ONLY the original blackcurrant flavour has no aspartame - other flavours contain aspartame whether sugar free or not!
Rocks Organic - All varieties. This appears expensive but you use much less as it is concentrated
Asda High Juice Squash - some varieties (check label)
NEW ADDITIONS: Robinsons High Juice Squash
Sainsbury's High Juice Squash 
Robinsons 'My 5' ready-made fruit drinks do not contain aspartame


----------



## marie123

That's really useful heavenly thankyou!! 
I can also add to the list Robinsons orange barley water, bought it yesterday!


----------



## Silliest Sausage

They don't seem to state it on the bottles. I drink strawberry ribena and all orange high juices pretty much most the time or water..........so I am ok with just some high juice orange??
Xx


----------



## heavenly

Silliest Sausage said:


> They don't seem to state it on the bottles. I drink strawberry ribena and all orange high juices pretty much most the time or water..........so I am ok with just some high juice orange??
> Xx


Just stick to the ones on the list if you are not sure.


----------



## karenanna

Hi Ladies - just to let you know you can get Diet Coke with splenda rather than aspartame - you need to look out for the splenda logo on the bottle or can. It was released in 2005 after the health scares related to aspartame. However remember most cokes contain caffeine which you may want to avoid anyway? Not sure if Coke Zero does a version with Splenda?

KA xxx


----------



## karenanna

Coke zero has aspartame http://www.coca-cola.co.uk/brands/coke-zero.html


----------



## heavenly

karenanna said:


> Hi Ladies - just to let you know you can get Diet Coke with splenda rather than aspartame - you need to look out for the splenda logo on the bottle or can. It was released in 2005 after the health scares related to aspartame. However remember most cokes contain caffeine which you may want to avoid anyway? Not sure if Coke Zero does a version with Splenda?
> 
> KA xxx


I thought you could only get the Splenda Diet Coke in the States. I hope you are going to tell me I can get some in the UK!

Coke Zero, Coke, Diet Coke and Caffeine Diet Coke all have aspartame.


----------



## karenanna

I know it isn't quite the same but think Sainsbury's diet drinks use Splenda and not aspartame.

KA xxx


----------



## Guest

OOh thats interesting, i wonder if sainsburys to splenda in their caffeine free diet coke?

xxx


----------



## heavenly

Have to investigate that one.

Listen to us....we are diet coke addicts...we need to join a group......


----------



## Robinson84

Karenanna- thanks for that. I love diet coke but gave it up before tx started and I shop at sainsburys so will check their range out


----------



## marie123

We should start a DCA thread (Diet Coke Anonymous!)  
thought you might be interested to know that my nurse actually commented that certain things (trying to avoid tmi) were better quality than previous month.  She doesn't know i'm taking all these vits - it clearly does make a difference !


----------



## karenanna

Well for you Coke ladies - sainsburys own cola Zero uses sucralose! Not sure what it tastes like though!!!

KA xxx


----------



## Calmbaby

Just found this thread. Not read it all yet. hope noone minds me joining in. 

We were addicted to diet coke. We would have it with every meal. Anyway have cut it out and thought the squashes would be better only to read this thread. 

I had a look and haven't found any robinsons that don't have aspartine. Have found morrisons high juice don't have it and asda chosen by you double strength was also ok too. 

x


----------



## karenanna

Welcome Calmbaby - everyone welcome here!

I drop in an out to answer questions, as after Angelbumps had her little one she ran out of time. I found it really difficult to find anything other than water that I liked to replace red wine!

KA xxx


----------



## dmhw5677

Hi Kareanna - I'm following angelbumps protocol but just a quickie on the fish oils, I've just seen it has vitamin e in it, is that ok? Also would it be worth taking vitamin d as an extra? I've just had ec and will have et either tomorrow or go to blast on wed.. Jess


----------



## karenanna

Hi Jess - try and find one without vitamin E for after ET - think the pregnacare Omega 3 one is ok? If you are worried you are not getting enough sunshine (especially with awful wintery weather) then you can take vitamin D too.

Good luck for ET xxx


----------



## dmhw5677

Ok great thank you


----------



## mrscass

hi everyone, ive just been reading the very 1st post on here about all the different vitamins... we are hoping to start our 1st ICSI treatment in april/ may. my DH had a failed Vasectomy reversal so this is our only option.

There was loads of fab information there! im just not sure which ones would be best for me and my DH to take.

Can i take all of them? also should i take those AND something like the pregnacare multi vit?  

i hope i don't sound silly, just all that info confused me :-/ 

thanks in advance


----------



## karenanna

Hi MrsCass and welcome - as you can see from my profile, we had a failed reversal here too.

This summary from Koral may help - lots of  



koral said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Dear Angelbumps-thank you so so much for posting this!
> I managed to buy everything from your list-would you please check if we're doing it right?
> 
> OH:
> morning:
> Selenium x 100mg
> Vit B6 x50mg
> Vit B12 x25ug
> Royal Jelly x500mg
> Vit E x200mg
> Zinc x30mg
> 
> Noon:
> 
> Royal Jelly x500mg
> Vit C x500mg
> L-Carnitine x1500mg
> 
> Vit E x200mg
> Folic Acid
> Prenatal Pro Baby for men
> L-Carnitine x1500mg
> Royal Jelly x 500mg
> Zinc x 30mg
> 
> He's soooo good and patient!!!!
> 
> Me:
> 
> Mornng:
> Evening primrose oil b4 the ov
> Q10 x35mg
> Selenium x 200mg
> ALA
> Vit C x 500mg
> Zinc x 15mg
> Royal Jelly x 500mg
> 
> Noon:
> Royal Jelly x 500mg
> Vit B complex
> Vit b6 50mg
> L-Carnitine x1500mg
> L Arginine x 500mg
> 
> Evening
> Royal Jelly x 500mg
> Propolis x 500mg
> Q10 x35mg
> Iron x 14mg
> Prenatal Pro Baby
> 
> Night:
> Aspirin 75mg
> 
> My Vitamin lot is soo huge that I had to buy a big tablet box,they wouldn't fit to the smaller-normal one
> 
> Please please Angelbumps check it out -did I get it right?
> Thanks so much!!!!xxx


----------



## karenanna

PS Should have added the following too

Need to add Alpha Lipoic Acid and fish oil, also don't forget to check the aspirin with the GP. 

Also no caffeine, alcohol and avoid sweeteners, plus drink decaf green tea.


----------



## karenanna

PPS If this is all too much - I can let you have a cut down version


----------



## mrscass

hi karenanna, thanks very much for the reply im gonna look into them and double check them with my clinic on thursday  
should i take pregnacare conception with these too? 
thanks xx


----------



## koral

Yes,you should


----------



## dmhw5677

karenanna said:


> Hi Jess - try and find one without vitamin E for after ET - think the pregnacare Omega 3 one is ok? If you are worried you are not getting enough sunshine (especially with awful wintery weather) then you can take vitamin D too.
> 
> Good luck for ET xxx


Kareanna do you know how much vitamin d to take?


----------



## karenanna

I think the NHS suggests 10 micro grams

KA xxx


----------



## dmhw5677

Thanks for that


----------



## dmhw5677

Can anyone tell me if you get a bfp do u continue in pregnacare conception for a bit or do u switch to pregnacare plus?
Also I've been following Angelbumps protocol - Do you continue with this throughout pregnancy or just to 12 weeks? I can't remember if i've already asked this question... Dohhh! -   for us this morning )))


----------



## jan33piglet

Hi ladies

Can anyone tell me if i should carry on taking royal jelly, bee pollen and bee propolis? Just had a 3 day transfer! 

Thanks in advance!!!! Xxx


----------



## dmhw5677

Jan I continued to take it through my 2ww and now have a bfp.. I'm going to continue on them to at least 12 weeks x


----------



## karenanna

DMhw5677 - brilliant news - so pleased for you xxx


----------



## jan33piglet

DMhw5677- thank u and congrats!!!!! Xxx


----------



## mandimoo

congrats dhmw!

Sorry if this question has been asked like a million times, but doing a search on Evening Primrose Oil brings about a million results!

I presume that now I've had EC I should stop with the EPO until OTD and only restart if BFN?

I also wanted to share that my consultant recommended a standard Vit D / Calcuim supplement, stating that Vit D deficiency has started to be linked to miscarriage.  So, especially important throughout the winter months and our dingy summers.  

Moo x


----------



## dmhw5677

Thank you.. I did stop epo when I was stimming and haven't restarted it. I have also started vitamin d3 10mg recommended by my gp.. Just didn't know when to stop all the other vitamins ie: l'argenine, bee propolis, royal jelly etc? Anyone know?


----------



## karenanna

Hope this link works for what to take throughout pregnancy http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.msg4889562#msg4889562 , if not see page 49

KA xxx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies just to ask I accidentally got 1000mg bee propolis and realised it's meant to be 500 mg can I still take it or is that too much please help due to start egg share soon


----------



## karenanna

Hi Tito - some of the ladies here taking 1000mg+ see link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274107.msg4717973#msg4717973

KA xxx


----------



## mandimoo

Hi again, 

I know I am not supposed to take anything at the same time as aspirin, especially the folic.  

Can anyone advise if this is the same for Clexane please?

And also, Im really struggling with what to take with what and when.  It would help if I could take the aspirin and Clexane at the same time.  Is this a good idea?


----------



## karenanna

Hi Mandimoo

I did, as I had two clexane injections for quite a while - so aspirin and clexane together. I did hear some people say they were told to have one thing in the morning and one in the evening - so may be worth checking with your clinic.

I have to say, I did take other things with my aspirin, as it was impossible not to.

KA xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Karenanna


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi all


Just a quick question.  My friend is going to start TCC soon.  She asked me what vitamins to take.  I told her about pregnecare conception, as been told they are the best ones.  Also told her about folic acid etc However she has problems because she is on a special diet due to suffering ME in the past.  What ever she takes has to be :-


Sugar free
Gluten Free
Yeast Free
Lactose free
Wheat free
Have no colouring
Have minimum natural fillers and binders.


She nutritionist prescribed Pregnancy Pack by Health Plus.  Does anyone know if these are any good or should she switch to pregnecare conception.


Thanks


Ginger


----------



## karenanna

Hi Gingerbaby


Looking at the make up of the Pregnacare and the Pregnancy Pack - the main difference seems to be that Pregnacare includes L'Argenine and Inositol. I believe your friend can get these as separate supplements in Holland and Barrett if she wants to stick with the Pregnancy Pack.


However, it may be worth her checking with a pharmacist if the Pregnacare would be OK - I'm not sure if it has additives etc... but I certainly had a friend who was a coeliac with IBS and lactose intolerance who took it without problems.


Hope this helps


KA xxx


----------



## karenanna

Amazon actually more helpful than the vitabiotics website http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vitabiotics-Pregnacare-Conception-Tablets-30/dp/product-description/B001JB25NO - Pregnacare definitely uses some binding agents.

KA xxx

/links


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Karenanna


I passed your info onto my friend, shes must grateful for your input.


Thanks again


Ginger


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Can anyone tell me which j2os havn't got sweentner in as cannot remember

thanks

xxx


----------



## Guest

Em

I think the only one with aspartame in is the apple & ? one, cant remember what it is but i think there is only one apple one. Ive been drinking the orange & passionfruit one

xxx


----------



## heavenly

Robinson84 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can anyone tell me which j2os havn't got sweentner in as cannot remember
> 
> thanks
> 
> xxx


Apple and Mango is the only one with aspartame in it.


----------



## Guest

Mango, thats it


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks girls. x


----------



## Caz01608

Hi all
i hope you can help and i'll try and keep it brief.

I am trying to find out what I should do in terms of the combination of medication and vitamins to try and ensure the best result from IVF.

I start down regulation on Wednesday after 3 years TTC,  I have hypothyroidism or hashimotos or something along those lines.  Reduced egg reserve for age, 5+6 follical count - which after reading AGATES fab post! I am thinking this maybe due to immune issues NK cells?

I take 50mg per day of Levothyroxine (TPH reduced from 15 down to 0.04 up to 4 -too high still i know + thyroid antibodies 600)

So I follow the vitamin regime described by Angelbump on here (1 month intake- too late maybe?) as follows:
Selenium: 150ug
Royal Jelly:1500 mg
L-arginine: 500mg
Co-Enzyme Q-10: 90mg
Bee Propolis: 500mg
Vitamin C:750mg
Multi-Vitamin inc magnesium, vit A, B1, B2, B3, B6 (50mg) vit D, Vit E, Folic acid (400mg), Vinc, iron, copper, manganese, ....the list goes on)

My question is, is it correct to take the above plus the IVF drugs throughout the IVF cycle?  Might it work against each other e.g. one boosting hormones one suppressing them? eeekk!

Please feel free to 'move me' if there is a more logical place for this to go.

Thanks a lot in advance

Caz


----------



## karenanna

Hi Caz 

I have immune issues - raised NK cells and anti progesterone antibodies. I took everything whilst cycling, apart from the bee propolis and royal jelly. Think I remember reading that the can boost the immune system.

What treatment are you having for the immunes?

Hope this helps

KA xxx

Ps as you can see from my profile it worked for me


----------



## Tito

Hey Caz I just spoke to my Dr at the clinic about what vits I could take I am currently taking everything Angelbump took and he said it was okey to continue with all of them during tx. Hope this helps


----------



## Caz01608

Thanks *Tito* and *Karenanna* that's so helpful 

I am not being offered any immune treatment alongside the standard long protocol IVF with the exception of being told to continue to take the Thyroxine. I was told that lots of women have high antibodies and it will just be part of my normal pregnancy care if I am successful 

I am not holding out a lot of hope for successful treatment after what I have read on here and other sites, but I am on the NHS, so am limited by what they offer - if i am unsuccessful on my free go - I intend to try one of the London clinic which specialise in immune treatment next.

Caz


----------



## karenanna

Caz - lots of      for a successful cycle


KA xxx


PS have a chat with your clinic about aspirin (low dose - 75mg), as I have heard it makes a difference to some ladies with immunes


----------



## Lightning

hey ladies what do you think of this? are there any particular ingredients we should avoud when looking at protein?
http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/usn-protein-dessert-454g/23988

/links


----------



## karenanna

Hi Lightening

Quite a few ladies look for the shakes/desserts with whey protein in (this was has it), as it recommended by some nutritionists as a way of getting more protein into a diet and helping fertility. If you Google it, there are quite a few articles about it.

KA xxx


----------



## Lightning

hey hun thanks yeah been googling for hours there is so much info and a lot of it conflicting too lol

hubby takes whey protein but it has soya and I read we should avoid soya lol

xx


----------



## Totoro

♥AngelBumps♥ said:


> • Royal Jelly - 3 x 500 mg per day. Helps produce fantastic eggs! Really great for both your fertility. Can increase sperm count!
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________


Firstly, thank you so much *♥AngelBumps♥* for such an excellent and informative post. I have a question re the above; how much Royal Jelly should my DH take - does the 3x500mg go for him too? I've googled it and it seems too much can possibly be detrimental and so I'd love to know if you have an idea 
I think you should get commission from Holland & Barret!  xxx


----------



## karenanna

Hi Totoro

Yes - believe it is the same dose. Not sure what the evidence is for it being detrimental - I found more positive reports when I googled than not (although I confess the main research findings seemed to be to do with research in male rats rather than humans!!z)

KA xxx


----------



## Briony :-)

hi ladies, im trying prep my body ready for next cycle and have started taking pregnecare, royal jelly 100mg TDS, Vitamin c TDS and echinecisa (sorry misspelt), will these be ok


----------



## Totoro

Thanks *Karenanna!* I found the same things on Google so I've just given him the same amount as me  xxx


----------



## Twinklybelle

Hi Angelbumps,

My Husband and I are curently saving up for our 2nd attempt at IVF/ICSI and I went on a mad one and brought lots of vitamins for us to take last week. I just wanted to check that they are ok to take together??

Me (Daily)          - 1 x Pregnacare Conception multivitamin
                        - 1 x Omega 3 Fish Oil 1000mg
                        - 1 x Royal Jelly 500mg

Hubby (Daily)  - 1 x Wellman Conception multivitamin
                        - 1 x Vitamin C with Bioflavonoids & Rose Hips 1000mg
                        - 1 x Pycnogenol Capsules 30mg

We have been taking them since Friday, I hope they are all ok together! Any advice welcome of anything else we can try  !

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## karenanna

Hi Twinklybelle

The stuff you mention seems fine. The only thing I haven't come across before is the Pycnogenol?

KA xxx


----------



## Twinklybelle

Hi Karenanna

I read somewhere it's good for sperm formation? I don't know if I'm right?? Xx


----------



## karenanna

Twinklybelle said:


> Hi Karenanna
> 
> I read somewhere it's good for sperm formation? I don't know if I'm right?? Xx


Some info on it here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97707.0 - looks as though it possibly helps morphology

KA xxx


----------



## kerrygold

Hi. 
Silly question perhaps, but why don't GP's give out this sort of information at the beginning of investigations, surely it could help improve some test results?


----------



## Totoro

Tell me about it! I specifically asked the doctor at the clinic if there was anything we could do and he said take a supplement like wellman conception, don't drink or smoke and keep his balls cool!!!


----------



## Robinson84

Hi

Quick question. Im doing FET. Do I carry on taking selenium tab after ET? My linnings ready so should I keep taking them now?

Thanks


----------



## karenanna

Hi Robinson

I took Selenium after my ET and throughout my pregnancy (until I got fed up of all the pills around 34 weeks and stopped).

KA xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thankyou. I'll keep at it then  xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi again

Should I continue with co enzyme q10 after transfer?

x


----------



## karenanna

Hi Robinson -yes definitely. How is your cycle going?

KA xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks KA

Its going well thanks. We had ET Wed with one good blast back on board and the other one didnt survive the thaw. Were over the moon to have one though so lets hope its a sticky one 

xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi

I gave just had another bfn from fet. We will be looking into another fresh cycle later in the year. Just wondering which supplements I should continue with? And what dose in preparation?

I have the following supplements:

pregnacare concepton
folic acid
iron
zinc
royal jelly
bee propolis
selenium
Vit B complex
Vit B6
L argine
Co enzyme Q10


Hope you can help?

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Robinson so sorry to hear that darling   xx
Glad you are goin to try again tho xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Thanks hun

Very sorry to read your signiture too . Be our turn soon

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks   
Its tough isn't it but yes it will be our turn next   xxx
I have wondered how u got on but didnt see u posting anywhere and I didnt really go on the cycle buddy threads too much xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Its a very tough journey and takes all the courage you have

I stopped posting on cycle buddy thread as it got too much. Im not on any of the threads at mo. Not sure if i'll join one either when cycling again. Will see how I feel

Please pm anytime and keep in touch. What clinic are you at?

xx


----------



## PeterTavyPiper

Hello Ladies, 

Just wondering if anybody can advise how much Alpha Lipoic Acid to take daily please? I've searched this thread and see different amounts so I am really not sure. 

Thank you! Sending you all  

PTP
x


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies just wanted to say that Angel bumps protocol really is amazing i just had my first ever BFP on Thursday and really i took almost everything she advised apart from the asprin i did this for about four months my last cycle was blamed on bad eggies this time i couldnt  believe i made it to blast. I have my first scan booked for 24 th july so fingers crossed all is well.Ladies goodluck it works

Peter i take 100 mg of ALA a day.


----------



## karenanna

Robinson -    it is emotionally so tough but YOU WILL GET THERE - I know exactly how you feel about the threads - of my first 4 cycles I couldn't get into the cycle buddies stuff. When I moved to the ARGC and their thread - I felt so at home there. I did the following in-between cycles

pregnacare concepton
iron
zinc
selenium
L argine
Co enzyme Q10

I took the doses on page 1 mentioned by Angelbumps. I also cut out all caffeine and alcohol plus exercised. I had a 7 month break from IVF too.   

KA xxx


----------



## karenanna

Tito said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to say that Angel bumps protocol really is amazing i just had my first ever BFP on Thursday and really i took almost everything she advised apart from the asprin i did this for about four months my last cycle was blamed on bad eggies this time i couldnt believe i made it to blast. I have my first scan booked for 24 th july so fingers crossed all is well.Ladies goodluck it works
> 
> Peter i take 100 mg of ALA a day.


Huge congrats Tito - please let us know how you get on

KA xxx


----------



## Robinson84

KA- thanks hun  Great info. Im also taking vit B complex and Vit C. Im on EPO and Vitex Castus to try and regulate my periods. As last time after BFN it was 8 wks before af and even then it was drug induced . Just want to feel a little normal before trying again. Where going to get immunes done too before trying again.

Im back to the gym already.Weny twice last week  Also im on decaf and no alcohol. Gona invest in some decaf green tea too

Hope your well

xx


----------



## karenanna

Robinson - have you checked out the immunes thread on here - loads of useful info and Agate the mod on there is great if you have questions.

My immunes really kicked in after ET - before that they looked fine, so you can't always assume that if tests clear before a cycle they are not an issue.

Definitely have a break and get yourself back to feeling more normal

KA xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening All

Hope everyone is well
I am due to start my IVF cycle Round 2 later this month and since my mc in April have been taking the following 
Vitamin B complex
Pregnacare
Omega 3
L'arginine
Zinc
Selenium
Co q10
Spatone

Acupuncture x 2 a week
eating protein rich food
Swimming x 2 a week and  running 20 mins a week

Is there anything I could be doing?
Also is it OK to fly towards the end of your 2ww?
Good luck every one xx


----------



## Robinson84

Ka- Ive bookmarked agate thread thankyou. Its all really interesting. Why didn't they pick them up before cycle then? Is it do with hormones? I am having a break until feel ready xxx

Rome- hey hun, that all sounds really good  Good luck for starting again soon 

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks Rob  not sure when we are starting to be honest 
WE received the drugs yesterday an dthere were 2 trigger shots! have no idea why? unless they want me to toproduce 10000s of eggs! They got 18 last time!
XX


----------



## karenanna

Rome - I was advised to take it easy on the exercise during stimulation and the 2ww. Walking better than running and also avoid swimming after ET to avoid risk of infection. The two trigger shots will be for if they want to give you a larger dose. The other thing I would recommend is at least 2 litres of water and 1 litre of milk per day.

Robinson - there are only a few clinics that use immune treatment in the UK - lots of Drs don't believe in it as there isn't a large research base in the UK (research mainly US based). If you want to read more about it, I would read 'Is your body baby friendly' by Alan Beer. Which clinic are you at?

KA xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Ka- thanks hun. Im with a small unit at the moment who dont believe in immunes but we are looking to move to Care group who like the London clinics do immunes and treatment for them. 

xxx


----------



## karenanna

Robinson - have heard good things about Care

KA xxx


----------



## Robinson84

KA- thanks hun. Me too so heres hoping they have some solutions  xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

I am drinking lots of hot almond milk in the evenings 
Lots of fish &vegetables so hopefully it will all be positive
xxx


----------



## ricks3

Hi All - just a warning to everyone on overdosing on the vitamins / minerals - I've been following Angelbumps protocol for about 4 months now - for the past 3 weeks I have developed tinnitus in my ears - I went to the Dr and he says this is probably directly linked to my overdosing on vitamins / minerals - there are recommended daily amounts RDAs for a reason. I now have to come off the vitamins and hope my ears recover. x


----------



## Shoegirl10

Oh no! sorry to hear that 
I have had no strange symptons taking the vitamins I have been

Have you stopped completely your vitamins & supplements?
X


----------



## karenanna

Hi everyone

Main possible causes of tinnitus are overdoses of vitamin A and B - Angelbumps protocol doesn't include A but she does ask you on page 1 to stick to the RDA of 50mg for vitamin B as long term large doses aren't recommended. This means checking and balancing your vitamin Bs carefully (read page 1).

Ricks - sorry you are struggling with tinnitus - my dad has it and I know how unpleasant it can be (hugs)

KA xxx

PS I am not a health professional so always check things out with your clinic


----------



## treacle14

Hey there, I really need to update my status, but today I got my very first   and I put the success of it down to AngelBump's Protocol!!!! Can I ask what I should continue and what I should stop immediately? Also can I finish my pregnacare conception or should I be switching immediately to the non conception one?  

Hope everyone is doing well wherever they are along their journey!
Thanks in advance for anyone's advice.


----------



## jaimex

Treacle , congratulations on your bfp xxxxx


----------



## karenanna

Treacle -    

These are the vitamins to take throughout - KA xxx

• Folic Acid - I took pregnacare (the pregnancy one post BFP)
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take throughout pregnancy). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses. (*avoid ones with vitamin E*)

___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x 200 ug Selenium - helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*). (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x 500 to 1000 mg Vitamin C - helps improve pregnancy rates. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and* throughout pregnancy*).(Don't take more than 1000mg per day, which is the best amount - more can cause stomach upset, etc). Vit C can also protect sperm from cell damage. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x zinc 15 mg - THE most important fertility supplement! Helps EVERYTHING! Helps prevent miscarriage, too (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy)*. Zinc helps with implantation. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x iron 14 mg - helps with quality of blood. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and* throughout pregnancy*). (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x vit B complex - balances out your hormones and encourages pregnancy (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x vit B6 10 mg - helps produce progesterone - the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*)


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning
I am taking all the above so hoping it will work!  
xx


----------



## treacle14

JamieX - thanks 

Karenanna - thank you for making that very clear!  

T
x


----------



## Guest

Hi!

I brought every single item on Angelbumps list today and I'm not poor lol

But if this works it will be totally worth it!

Fingers crossed and baby dust for you all

xx


----------



## purplepeak

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to take all the right things but am confused about what you're supposed to buy in terms of cough medicine containing guaifenesin. I know that guaifenesin helps thin cervical mucus and that you should buy one which doesn't contain 'other active ingredients'. But I'm not sure what 'active' means. Does it mean it shouldn't contain anything else? I bought robitussin chesty cough medicine which is one which often seems to be recommended and it says that it contains guaifenesin but then it says 'also contains: maltitol, sorbitol, Ethanol etc etc'. Does this mean it is no good? I think I read somewhere it shouldn't have alcohol in, and ethanol is alcohol, isn't it? 

I'd be really grateful if anyone can help. 

P. 

p.s. congratulations Treacle!


----------



## karenanna

Hi purple peak

Yes, you need to avoid alcohol, any antihistamine or cough suppressants - -bit more detail here http://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/suspectingaproblem/coughmedicineexpert/

I was trying to search for one that was only guaifenesin but it isn't easy to find - think the quickest would be to ask a pharmacist.

KA xxx

/links


----------



## VWilko

Hi

I've just had our first icsi bfn so have decided to give the supplements a go.

Firstly should how long before our next try should we start them or is immediately ok?
Secondly is there a difference between  bee pollen & bee propolis? I've seen both for sale.

Many thanks vanessa


----------



## Shoegirl10

sorry about your BFN  
I started on the supplements adviced by Angel Bumps the day after my miscarriage back in April ( I felt I had to look to the future) My husband also did the same. My husband had his sperm analysed again despite it being already above average and it had improved by 20%!! I have no idea if it was the vitamins and supplements but something has worked even though the sperm was already good!! 

good luck 
xxx


----------



## VWilko

Hi Rome

Thanks for the message & support, sorry to hear your news too. This conception business is a tough road to ride!!

Did you take everything on the list & straight away?

V


----------



## purplepeak

Thanks Karenanna! 
PX


----------



## Shoegirl10

currently we take

pregnacare (wellman for my husband)
Omega 3
Spa tone (daily iron sachet) 
Selenium
Zinc
L'arginine
Co Q10

Good luck  
x


----------



## VWilko

Cheers & likewise xx


----------



## karenanna

VWilko said:


> Hi
> 
> Secondly is there a difference between bee pollen & bee propolis? I've seen both for sale.
> 
> Many thanks vanessa


Vanessa - sorry to hear about your BFN. Angelbumps refers to propolis and Royal Jelly - I'm not entirely clear of the difference between propolis and pollen, but have read they can both help. However, I would follow the following for the protocol.

KA xxx

• Royal Jelly - 3 x 500 mg per day. Helps produce fantastic eggs! Really great for both your fertility. Can increase sperm count!
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Bee Propolis - 1 x 500mg per day - acts like a natural antibiotic, gets rid of minute harmless (to us) germs, that may be harmful to a tiny embryo. Evidence suggests in IVF trials at has helped to increase pregnancy rates from 20% to 60%. The pollens also improved the ability of the eggs to withstand the incubation period. Bee Propolis can be beneficial to women with endometriosis.


----------



## VWilko

Many thanks for your reply xx


----------



## r12311

Rome10 said:


> currently we take
> 
> pregnacare (wellman for my husband)
> Omega 3
> Spa tone (daily iron sachet)
> Selenium
> Zinc
> L'arginine
> Co Q10
> 
> Good luck
> x


Hi Rome10, sorry just checking is this a list of what both of you took? Does L'arginine help sperm?

thanks


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi 

Yes my husband takes this and although his sperm is above average this time round it was 20% better and I know the vitamins have helped

XX


----------



## r12311

Thanks for your response, hoping you get a bfp soon x 

xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks you too   

xx


----------



## VWilko

Hi

Sorry if this has been asked before. Would you suggest omega 3 or omega 3.6.9? Also I've read some positive stories about maca & wondered what you thought.

I've just ordered my jelly, propolis, q10 etc etc - we can't have our 2nd tx until Jan so is it ok to start everything now?


----------



## Robinson84

VWilko- Hey, Ive been taking my supplements for last 8wks and im not due to start tx again til Nov time. Whats maca? I havnt been taking omega as I have mixed seed/nut from Linwoods on my porridge every morning and has all your omegas in that as all the tablets can get abit much. Good luck xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

I normally take these supplements 3 months before a new treatment
xx


----------



## purplepeak

dh and I are taking maca. No idea whether it is helping fertility (he has just had another 100% abnormal sperm morphol test so nothing actually seems to be helping very much!). Think it does increase sex drive though!


----------



## jan33piglet

Hi

Ive been taking Maca for a few months now and it seems to of helped me, my endo pain isn't as bad and my cycles have become a little bit more regular. I am taking other angelbumps supplements so who knows!

My friend who has PCOS would go for months and months without AF so i told her to get some Maca and she has now had 2 periods consecutively! which is a massive improve for her! xxx


----------



## purplepeak

That's interesting Jan33. Thanks for the tip. My cycles do seem to have regularised at around 32 days over the last month or two (although they're the months following a failed cycle so that could also account for a change I suppose)


----------



## valex

Hi Angelbumps and everyone else

Thank you so much for your list! We're preparing for our EDIVF in December and I've been searching everywhere how to improve my chance of implantation - after 2 BFNs with DE it seems that this is the problem - my donated embies just refuse to stick  .  
I'm really confused about the advice I've got from the embriologist at Care Northampton (we did the 2nd DEIVF there in March 2012). She told me NOT to take any supplements or vitamins what so ever except for the FA   Of course I followed her advice and stopped taking all my vitamins, the Royal jelly, the Fish Oil etc.  which obviously was soooo wrong ... I bought almost everything I see on your list 6 months before the expected transfer date and I just put the whole stash away ... now I feel like a complete idiot   
Anyway - we both started taking Pregnacare Conception, in addition I take everything from your list + Spirulina and Chlorella,  Vit D3, and DH takes Whey - not that he has any problems, but just in case  

Thanks again, Angelbumps, good luck and   everyone


----------



## karenanna

Valex - lots of   for your cycle - out of interest, have you had your immunes tested? for me, this was the problem with implantation. If not, it may be worth a read of this thread too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

KA xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi 

I have been told I have slighted elevated NK cells and will be taking intralipids, clexane and predonsolone on my next cycle
What supplements would I need to take or avoid?

Thanks
X


----------



## valex

Hi karenanna,

re immunes: no, I haven't been tested. I know something about the NK cells ... and I asked about these tests at last time @ Care, but they just ignored my question   I'm really disappointed first because they didn't allow me to take any supps/vits and second - they were sooo sure about their donor and the quality of that 35 years old lady eggs. May be it's my mistake that I accepted the eggs, but after 7 months waiting I didn't have any choice. I ended up with only 2 good embryos ... 
Now we're going to Brno and I will insist for every possible test and procedure which might improve our chances, incl. the immunes


----------



## karenanna

Rome - I didn't avoid anything in particular but I was on IVIG not intralipids - I would put a post on the immunes board and ask agate.

Valex - hope it goes well - definitely get your immunes checked

KA xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks
We are not going to start for another 3-4 months but using this time to prepare my body and make sure all is good

X


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Anybody know if chalomile is ok? 

Also getting tummy ache and thinking it may be the magnesium/calcium or zita wests vitafem. Anybody else had any issues?

Rome- Good luck hun for next cycle. We may be cycle buddies again if you go in Nov as think we may be starting then 

xxx


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi ROME10 and VALEX,

I just saw your posts regarding Natural Killer Cell issues and wanted to pass on what my consultant told me.

http://www.naturalgynae.com/

You can take Mesima Mushrooms (6 capsules per day) or a combination of Mesima and Reishi, Cordyceps and Coriolus Mushrooms and where NK immuniological issues are indicated these supplements "work like a charm".

It is not for the faint hearted though as it takes 3-6 months but worth it I think? I am 2 months in (just taking Mesima) and was reading this post to see if I can add anything (am going to add Royal Jelly as I have Multicystic ovaries so need ovulation help).

I buy my mushrooms in capsule form from Pure Health Online and it is best to get the big tub as you have to take 6 per day.

Good luck!

x
/links


----------



## Shabib

Hello FF, just saw this amazing thread, you impressed me especially AngelBump who started it , actually my case is defferent than you, i wil start for the second time my IVF/Surrogacy because i dont have a uterus, my first trial was in India ended up with a very bad result, no eggs found on the EC day, but i was curious to find out what really happened there because i know that i have some eggs and with good quality as per my local doctor saying, so he insisted when i got back lost and desperate from India that we should try again because he was sure that something went wrong there, anyways we did it and with very good results  but unfortunately surrogacy is not allowed in my country Egypt so we just did egg collection and this trial actually pushed me to give it another try abroad, but this time i want to do everything right, my DH and I want to take all the supplements and vitamins than can help and maximise the our surrogacy success rate, but i dont know what are the vits that help us in our case( as you know i wont carry the child) but def my eggs and his sperms are the most important issue so what do you recommend ladies from your experiences? i searched about Well Man conception, Omega 3 fatty acids, Omega 3-6-9, Pregnacare conception, One A Day from Men and Women!! but i dont know what is the best for us? beside Vit C, Zinc, Selenium, Co Q10! want to let you know that i will start the IVF treatment by next February and i am on DHEA 50 mg twice a day 2 weeks ago + Folic acid. and by the way i stopped smoking a month ago but i am using the Electronic cig with zero nicotine and my doctor said it's ok as long as it doesnt contain any nicotine but my husband is still smoking unfrtunately, he promised he will quit 3 months before February  anyways i will really appreciate it if you can help me to decide what to take and what to not take  thanks ladies


----------



## karenanna

Hi Shabib

I would cut out caffeine, cigarettes and alcohol - the earlier you can get your other half to do this the better.

For men Angelbumps suggests:

Zinc, Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, Folic Acid, Q10 and Arginine are the most important male protocol though – as I know what it’s like getting men to take anything! You could start him off on a few of these and then maybe encourage him to take some of the others I have mentioned. Vitamin E is also good for his sperm.

For you: I would add Royal Jelly to your list to help with egg quality - the rest of the things you list sound sensible.

Remember to keep hydrated and drink plenty of water.

KA xxx


----------



## bluepumpkin

Hi, is it definitely advisable to take the other vitamins on top of the pregnacare conception? I'm on coenzyme q10 plus zinc 15mg and the pregnacare. And should we carry on with a BFP? Thanks.


----------



## VWilko

Hi we are taking everything listed except the pregnacare for both, we did take this for a year before being told we needed ivf so just wondering is it a necessity ontop of everything else as it appears to just contain a very small amount of all the vits? Many thanks hope ur well x


----------



## bluepumpkin

It does seem to say in Angelbump's guide to take it all as well as the pregnacare but I'm a bit worried about overdoing it! My clinic prefer you to just take the pregnacare but I'm keen to keep going with the other things if it won't do any harm. Advice gratefully received!


----------



## karenanna

bluepumpkin said:


> Hi, is it definitely advisable to take the other vitamins on top of the pregnacare conception? I'm on coenzyme q10 plus zinc 15mg and the pregnacare. And should we carry on with a BFP? Thanks.


Hi Bluepumpkin - yes what you are taking is fine post BFP, just check the coenzyme you are taking doesn't have vitamin E in it.

KA xxx


----------



## bluepumpkin

Thanks! Also I got some co-enzyme q10 in 100mg capsules but wondered if that's overdoing it? Have managed to get the 30mg tablets again now but seems a shame to waste the 100mg ones? Thanks for your advice karenanna!


----------



## dillydolly

Bluepumpkin

Some people take 600mgs a day of q10


----------



## bluepumpkin

Ooh ok thanks!


----------



## Cay23

bluepumpkin said:


> Thanks! Also I got some co-enzyme q10 in 100mg capsules but wondered if that's overdoing it? Have managed to get the 30mg tablets again now but seems a shame to waste the 100mg ones? Thanks for your advice karenanna!


I'm taking 300mg of Q10 - 3x100mg tablets - and have been doing for a few months now. If they improve egg quality I want to take enough to make a difference!

xx


----------



## dillydolly

Does anyone know where is the best place to get Q10, propolis and royal jelly?

Are there any good online sources?

Also did I read that's propolis should be from a certain country or area?


----------



## bluepumpkin

Thanks Cay that's good to know!
Dilly Dolly, I know that holland and Barrett are doing a sale at the moment for royal jelly half price and some q10 tablets half price too. Not sure about propolis though.


----------



## incywincy

I get my propolis on Amazon, it's in capsule form. I don't know if it's the best type but it suited my budget:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Propolis-Capsules-90-x-1000mg/dp/B0013G8AU2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350814230&sr=8-1

I take one a day, so they last about 3 months. They smell rather strong, but I throw them to the back of my throat and drink quickly!

I get royal jelly from Holland and Barratt, it seems to be the best deal when there's offers on esp. the penny sale. I used to get co-enzyme q10 from there too, but last time I got some from Asda, they are lower strength so I have to take more and I don't think it's worked out as cost effective after all.

/links


----------



## Shoegirl10

try Natures Best for vitamins and supplements 
They come in big bulks but from a cost saving point it saves you so much money  

XX


----------



## Rosieposie1

I had an embryo transferred yesterday, just wondering should I continue taking royal jelly, zinc and L'arginine? Thanks


----------



## karenanna

Hi Rosieposie

Sorry for the delay in replying and congrats on being PUPO. You should continue with the zinc, there is a note on page 1 saying l'arginine is ok but you may like to check with your Dr. The Royal Jelly is or egg quality so i believe not necessary now.

KA xxx


----------



## Ginaw1401

Valex we are going to Brno and have ET planned for 15th Jan. We are on on so many supplements we rattle  
We are flying out to Brno on Monday so that DH can leave a 'sample' to be frozen, meaning that we don't have to stay as long in January. It gives us chance to check out the clinic and the area beforehand too. I think dh is counting down the days so that he can stop all the supps/vitamins I keep pumping into him every day! I'll keep on taking mine until we know what the outcome is in January. 
Where are you staying in Jan? We are staying at the Grand on Monday evening but in Jan we are staying at the Barcelo Brno Palace. It is my 41st birthday the day before ET so we thought we would treat ourselves. We fly in on the 12th and back out on the 16th. Getting nervous now!


----------



## Robinson84

Hi

I have just got my first BFP!! First time using anglebumps full protocol too  Just wondering what to continue taking. I already stopped bee propolis, royal jelly and L arginine after ec. 

Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Fab news Emm- so happy for you !
       

xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Congrats on your   Robinson     
If you took fish oils you can continue with those for nerve development, Folic acid, pregnancy vits, Vit D3, Calcium, B6 & B9,vits, Zinc & drink plenty of water  

Electra x


----------



## Robinson84

thankyou Rome and Electra 

So do I not need to take my iron, liopic acid or co enzyme anymore? xx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Out of the 3 you mentioned, i'd only continue with the iron


----------



## karenanna

karenanna said:


> Babydreams
> 
> Think these are the ones to take throughout
> 
> • Folic Acid - I took pregnacare
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take *throughout pregnancy*). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • 1 x 200 ug Selenium - helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*). (Especially in 2WW).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • 1 x 500 to 1000 mg Vitamin C - helps improve pregnancy rates. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*).(Don't take more than 1000mg per day, which is the best amount - more can cause stomach upset, etc). Vit C can also protect sperm from cell damage. (Especially in 2WW).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • 1 x zinc 15 mg - THE most important fertility supplement! Helps EVERYTHING! Helps prevent miscarriage, too (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*). Zinc helps with implantation. (Especially in 2WW).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • 1 x iron 14 mg - helps with quality of blood. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*). (Especially in 2WW).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • 1 x vit B complex - balances out your hormones and encourages pregnancy (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • 1 x vit B6 10 mg - helps produce progesterone - the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and* throughout pregnancy*)
> 
> I also had Aspirin 75mg to 34 weeks but this was on the advice of my consultant for immune issues.
> 
> Lots of    for your cycle
> 
> KA xxx


These are the ones to take throughout - huge congrats!

KA xxx


----------



## Robinson84

THanks Kareanna xxx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies does anyone know which of the vitamins are best for FET


----------



## karenanna

I'd stick with the ones you have been taking already.

KA xxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hello all!


Sorry I have been away for a while... busier than I expected, due to the little one and work, plus other things.


So glad to see this post is still going strong! And, although it isn't always good news, so happy to see the posts from similar ladies/couples in our position who've gone on to become pregnant or gotten greater, better results from this supplement regime.


A VERY SPECIAL THANK YOU to Karen Anna    who is an absolute godsend to this post. You have always 'got it' from the get-go and you never let people down with your excellent advice. It's straight to the point and kind. You are a very intelligent, gracious woman.   


I would just like to add, I have directed some of my personal friends to this post and/or printed off the information for them and a few of them have gone on to become pregnant. One of my friends is a consultant doctor and she STILL took the supplements, even though they are sometimes in excess of the RDA. So please keep strong-minded and go with what you feel in your heart.   


Anyway, will keep checking back from time to time, but as I have been summoned by the little one (and the big one) to go for a walk to the park for our last day of the Christmas holidays, I would like to wish you all a very Happy New Year and may all your baby dreams come true.


Lots of love, always,
AngelBumps xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

started my DR yesterday

I have been taking the following for months ( well over 6 months!)

Pregnacare
Omega 3
co q10
zinc
selenium
spa tone 
royal jelly
vit d
l'arginine
alpha lipidoc acid
B6 & B12
aspirin

My husband has been taking 
wellman
omega 3
coq10
vit d
larginine
alpha lipidoc acid

Probably looking at EC around end of January
would should I stop at EC?
I will also be on clexane, prednisolonem intralipids and gestone, aspirin

Thanks


----------



## karenanna

Hi Rome - sorry for the delay in reply - you can keep taking all your supplements after EC and throughout the 2ww. Let us know how it goes.

Angel bumps - lovely to hear from you and glad to hear things are going well. Thank you to you too - this thread really helped me and others.

KA xxx


----------



## Nebulae

Hello All - 

I'm a big fan of Angel Bump's Protocal 

One question re Folic Acid dosage - it says 400mg x 2 day.  Is it really mg or mcg/micrograms?  Having trouble getting 400mg on perscription - presume they can be bought online but I can only see 400mcg online.  Doc has given me 5mg strenght, so if Angel recommendation is 800mg I'm way short, or if it should be 800mcg I'm way over on my 5mg per day?  Confused

Also do organic herbal teas contain tannin?

Thanks

Neb


----------



## mazv

Folic acid dose should state 400mcg or micrograms (good spot    ) I've now changed this on the original list to make sure it is accurate. Folic acid 5mg is a strength usually prescribed for people with certain health conditions or taking certain drugs that interact with folic, it is fine to take if prescribed for you.


Herbal teas don't contain tannin that I know of   


Maz x


----------



## Nebulae

Thanks for clearing that up Maz - thought I was loosing it  

Neb


----------



## Nebulae

Sorry one more wee question 

When I start taking meds should I take all my vitamins at a different time?  Will the meds affect the potency of the vitamins?  I know Baby Asprin should be taken on it's own - any others?

Thanks
Neb


----------



## karenanna

Hi Neb

I separated my baby aspirin, folic acid and Q10 - taking them at different times - morning, lunch and eve.

I then just spaced the rest out over the three times.

KA xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ladies, 

I take a few vitamins now but have revised my list, before I start taking all of these would someone please let me know its all ok (I start my 2nd round of ivf in 8 weeks)

**Vitamins for me**

pregnacare conception multi vit (1x daily)
folic acid (1x 400mg daily)
400mg vitamin c (1x daily)
500mg Bee propolis (1x daily)
Royal jelly (3x 500mg daily)

**Vitamins for my husband**

wellmans conception multi vit (1x daily) 
400mg vitamin c (1x daily)
Royal jelly (3x 500mg daily)

I don't want to take to many things but could you recommend anything else that would be of value?

I have just had a miscarriage after ivf so really want to do everything possible to avoid it again. 

Thanks,, have blown lots of bubbles to ladies for this helpful post xx


----------



## karenanna

Sorry to here about your miscarriage   

The list looks good to me. The only extra's I took when I did a 'slimmed down' version of the protocol were selenium and Coenzyme Q10. Also remember to drink lots of water, no caffeine or alcohol.

KA xxx


----------



## dillydolly

IVFmamma

Does the pregnacare conception not have folic acid in it already?


----------



## cocosarah

Evening Ladies and a huge than you to everyone for their contributions on this thread.  I've order the majority of what's on the first page.  I just had a question about getting pills down DH's neck.  He reluctantly takes the wellman conception and i might be able to get him to take 1 or 2 more pills a day and I just wondered if there was any adice as to the most important 1 or 2 things for him to take.  I've had a few miscarriages so just trying to do everything possible for the healthiest eggs and swimmers before the next cycle.  He has a decent sperm count but not great in terms of morphology/motility.  I also wondered how long it takes for these all to build up in our systems to make it worth while taking?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Ivfmamma

Sarah - it's recommended that you take 3 months before treatment for tablets to have taken effect. X


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say thanks for all the advice, recommendations and suggestions on supplements. I have concocted my own potion of pills from the many that AngelBumps originally put together.

Found this link when doing some research of my own into the supplements that have been suggested here.

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/how-to-boost-fertility

Lots of luck to everyone.

xxxxx
/links


----------



## VWilko

Interesting reading Somewhere Over, bit concerned about the avoid aspirin


----------



## karenanna

Low dose aspirin (75mg) is recommended for many women who have NK and immune issues - take it on the advice of your clinic as part of your treatment.

KA xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

I agree with KA about the aspirin, I would only take it as prescribed with treatment or by recommendation by the docs. 
I have been personally told not to take it pre conception as I have has 2 early miscarriages.

The rest I suppose is a personal prefererence

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nebulae

Hello All,

I got my first ever BFP yesterday form my first ever fertility treatment  at 46yrs of age!!!  I'm convinced it is all in the preparation so thanks so very much for this thread.  As I was using Donor eggs I selected the vits relevant to implantation and preventing misscarriage.

Some questions around change the Protocol now that I'm Pregnant -
I was on 50mg B6 daily up to EC day then upped dosage to 500mg daily for the 2ww.  What should I do now?  Drop back down gradually to 50mg starting today or continue on with 500mg to 12wks??

Fish oils contain Vitamin E to preserve them - is it ok to take small amounts of Vitamin E in the Fish Oils?

I started taking Baby Asprin on EC day - self-prescribed though.  Periods had gotten thin with one or two clots appearing now and again.  Should I stay on it?

Thanks

Neb


----------



## VWilko

Hi everyone

Sorry to ask questions when the answers are prob on here 
I've been taking all the supplements except ALA,B6 & B12. Had EC Thursday & waiting to hear when ET could be 

Do I keep taking them all still or can I stop some, such as royal jelly & bee pollen/propolis?

Also like Neb I self medicated with the aspirin too, had level 1 tests which were clear but I have Fibromyalgia & immune disorders run in my family (Nan RA, Mum Hashimotos, Sister Thyroid). My periods are not heavy but very clot like so thought if didn't do too much harm would try it. We failed at implantation last time with a top grade blast.

Thanks for your help xxx


----------



## karenanna

Hi Neb and congrats

These are the ones to take throughout pregnancy



karenanna said:


> Think these are the ones to take throughout
> 
> • Folic Acid - I took pregnacare
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take *throughout pregnancy*). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • 1 x 200 ug Selenium - helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*). (Especially in 2WW).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • 1 x 500 to 1000 mg Vitamin C - helps improve pregnancy rates. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*).(Don't take more than 1000mg per day, which is the best amount - more can cause stomach upset, etc). Vit C can also protect sperm from cell damage. (Especially in 2WW).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • 1 x zinc 15 mg - THE most important fertility supplement! Helps EVERYTHING! Helps prevent miscarriage, too (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*). Zinc helps with implantation. (Especially in 2WW).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • 1 x iron 14 mg - helps with quality of blood. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*). (Especially in 2WW).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • 1 x vit B complex - balances out your hormones and encourages pregnancy (so take straight away and *throughout pregnancy*).
> ___________________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> • 1 x vit B6 10 mg - helps produce progesterone - the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and* throughout pregnancy*)
> 
> I also had Aspirin 75mg to 34 weeks but this was on the advice of my consultant for immune issues.
> 
> KA xxx


Re: the Baby aspirin - I think it is worth mentioning this at your clinic or to your consultant. They may suggest it anyway with your age, but I think it is always better to check.

I would look for Fish oils without Vitamin E - it is possible to get a pregnacare one I think without it.

Not sure on the B6 but reducing gradually sounds sensible.

VWilko - I think the Royal jelly etc... is used to improve egg quality so you could stop if you want. Lots of   for your ET.

KA xxx


----------



## Nebulae

Thanks KA  

Local health food shop manager tells me it's impossible to get fish oils without Vit E but then she hasn't been TTC for years.  I'll google a Pregnacare source.

Neb


----------



## karenanna

Neb - just checked online and the pregnacare one has a low amount of vit E from a natural not synthetic source - I definitely took that one.

KA xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi,

i wonder if anyone can help me please. started taking whole range of vits about a fortnight ago. my period was due last week - its still a no show. done countless hpt's all bfn's. also, i feel really really depressed and not sleeping well. could the vits be doing ths to me or stress through lack of AF and just premenenstrual and hormonal?

any insight would help greatly

thank you

jade xxx


----------



## mazv

To be honest Jade it's more likely to be stress that is affecting it rather than extra vitamins. Have you considered trying some of the relaxation CDs specifically for IF? I know some people swear by these to help relax and promote a positive frame of mind.  Sending a hug as I can remember it well that time of anxiety and stress over arrival of AF   

Maz x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

thanks maz,

feel like im going out of my mind right now  . in a really dark place - feel like all control has left the building. all my little problems are weighing heavily on my shoulders and i cant see a way forward  . keep bursting into tears at the drop of a hat and breaking down at the most inappropriate moments. just want af to arrive so i can back to cbfm and time is dragging. as for the relaxation cd's - thank you for the suggestion, really appreciated, but they dont work for me. used to listen to 1 when trying to go to sleep and i'd lie there rigid waiting for it to end. wen i go to sleep, i lie in the bed absolutely rigid and my teeth clenched together, hands in a fist at my sides. ive never learnt how to relax. just a really tense person by nature i think.  glad the vits arent the reason my af and head is messed up right now. will continue to take them then. TMI alert now. my bowel movements have been brilliant since starting the vits, ive suffered constipation all my life and now its easy   and reg'lar  . no more lactulose/fybogel for me 

thanks for reply, will try and relax and let nature take her course when she's flippin ready    

thanks again  

xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi angelbumps.

slightly confused - should my husband be taking iron or not. he has every sperm issue going. low count, low motility, high morphology and clumping. however after an icsi m/c he did manage to get me pregnant without any vits.
he is on selenium, vitc, royal jelly, bee propolis, zinc, ron, co-q10, l'arginine, folic acid, omega 3, vt d, vit b12, vit b complex and wellman original.

but i say im confused with the iron - should he be on it or not.

im on everything you suggested for female problems. 

thanks for any reply 

xxx


----------



## karenanna

Hi there

Zinc helps with the absorption of the B vitamins so would recommend he takes it.

KA xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

thanks karenanna,

its the iron im confused about. should he be on iron as well as everything else or not please.

thanks again

jade xxx


----------



## cocosarah

Afternoon everyone

This thread is like my bible at the moment.  

For anyone that's intersted, I've gone through the whole thread (it took a while!!) and looking at people's signatures & posts, I counted that +/- 64 people who stated they followed this protocol (or a version of it) are now mummies, and about 30 have not yet made it to mummyhood.  There were probably 10-15 who don't have signatures or haven't updated them in a while so I couldn't add them.  I did this to try to show DH that there is some merit in taking more than his wellman pill.  It's not an exact science as everyone has different reasons why they are on this journey, and we don't know whether the supplements really did help or not, whether people were having other treatments like hysteroscopies etc, but it certainly helped make my mind up.  The odds for IVF, I think, are about 1 in 3, so for the people who have written in this thread, their odds are 2 in 3.  As I say, it's not exactly scientific but I did it for my own reasons but thought I would share.  It also goes across about 3 years so some of the ladies who commented earlier on in the thread, could still have taken 2+ years and several treatments to achieve their goal.

Thanks for everyones input x


----------



## Daydreamer88

♥AngelBumps♥ said:


> • 1 x vit B6 10 mg - helps produce progesterone - the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). Some people get pregnant, but do not produce enough progesterone, so the pregnancy does not continue. So this could be a vital supplement for some ladies. I believe it helped my Gestone (progesterone injections) work better in my body, by helping my body to 'put' the Gestone where it was needed! B6 also strengthens the immune system. Taking supplements such as vitamin B6, zinc and magnesium can help to reduce the risk of miscarriage since these nutrients are all required to help the pituitary and ovaries produce the high levels of oestrogen and progesterone needed to secure the pregnancy until the placenta can take over. (Especially in 2WW).
> 
> B6 deficiency can lead to a buildup of estrogen in your system causing decreased progesterone production. A proper balance of estrogen and progesterone is essential for conception to occur. Too low a level of progesterone can lead to miscarriage and luteal phase defects (where the time from ovulation to menstruation is shorter than 10 days).
> 
> B6 effectively reduces blood estrogen and increases progesterone in the body making you much more conducive to getting pregnant.
> 
> B6 can help reduce and prevent the symptoms of morning sickness - even severe morning sickness...
> http://www.morningsicknesshelp.com/morning-sickness-cure.html
> 
> Vitamin B6 can also improve mucus quality. Sperm needs a viable mucus consistency travel through the cervix to get to the egg, and the better quality fertile mucus you have, the easier it is for sperm and egg to meet and hopefully make a baby.
> 
> B6 works best when taken with the other B group vitamins as it absorbs better this way. Just 50 mg is usually enough to make positive changes, although if you don't notice a difference in your luteal phase within two to three months, try increasing the dosage. 100-200 mg is usually recommended by care/health professionals (SHORT term), but.... You need to balance your/any intake of B6 with B12 - it's important to remember this. B6 can disguise a B12 deficiency/anemia, so make sure you are getting BOTH. B6 can cause (reversible) nerve damage if taken excessively, so PLEASE try to take no more than 50 mgs per day (if taking LONG term), just to be on the safe side! (500 mgs is great during 2WW and if you get a positive, I should think you could take this until week 12 and then taper down, to a more sensible limit, like 100 mg, 50 mg or 10 mg...)
> 
> Just to clarify, you can take B6 up to 500 mgs to help produce progesterone in the 2WW, but it's meant to be a short term thing, because B6 can cause nerve damage, which is apparently reversible. If you are going to increase your B6 from 50/100 mgs per day, make sure firstly, that you are supplementing with some B12 (to avoid B12 anemia/deficiency) and secondly, that the increase is only for the SHORT term! For example, you wouldn't be on 500 mgs for months on end, just every so often, for example, with your treatment cycle.


Thank you so much, this is really great to know, I will be trying this for my FET cycle. 



♥AngelBumps♥ said:


> If you have heavy or 'clotty' periods, or blood clotting issues (get this checked out by your GP) ask your fertility advisor about the following:
> 
> • If you are not allergic to aspirin, ask your GP if it's ok to take 75mg per day (no more because the stronger it is the less the effect! 75mg as been proven to be just right). It stops minute blood clots from forming in the uterus and staves off killer cells (which can kill the embryo) - Be careful if taking aspirin with EPO and fish oils and Q10 as they all have an effect on blood! Divide doses throughout the day and take your aspirin totally separately to your folic acid because aspirin interferes with folic acid absorption, for example, I take my aspirin just before I got to bed. You can take low does aspirin up until you are 36 weeks pregnant. You have to stop then, as you may go into labour at any time, so you need to have your blood able to clot! Low dose aspirin is available on the shelf in ASDA, Tescos, etc. Avoid drinking tea and other drinks that contain tannic acid (tannin) whilst also taking aspirin. These may be drinks like your decaf green tea, or normal decaf tea - tannin is still in these drinks. A clue to what drinks contain tannin is if you take a sip and your tongue feels 'fluffy' - the fluffier, the more tannin in your drink.


This is really interesting, I am not sure if anybody is still around to update this thread but I have heavy periods with lots of clotting...should I be asking my clinic for the lose dose aspirin?

I have highlighted and made my own list so thank you so so much for making this 

xxx


----------



## VWilko

Daydreamer

We've just had our 2nd BFN & this time I bled 5days before OTD unlike before so will be asking about extra progesterone support.  I'm going to enquire about aspirin too.

We've got just 1 blast frostie & want to try everything to make it work 

Xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi vwilko, sorry abut your BFN   yes I bled early too so I am going to try and get progesterone injection, are u? I am definitely going to try the vitamin b6 too. 

Xxx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

wow brilliant info, thanks for taking the time to write and help other ladies out after your bfp   sorry to those who havent been successful yet, dont give up hope i truly believe with changes over time we can get our bfps   

so a couple of questions i hope you can help. im doing my first ivf cycle.

the womb warming takes place up to egg collection, was planning on acupuncture bef egg collection and on transfer day - should I ask my acupuncturist not to use the heater he normally uses on these two sessions?

The naturopath suggested EPO, viex, maca may have an action on the hormonal system and could potentially alter how your body utilises the medications. Although epo gives me great ewcm i guess i wont need it with ivf.

tea - decaf green tea yes or no? anyone got any other herb tea suggestions? 

thanks and     everyone x


----------



## MovingSiren

kascashewnut said:


> wow brilliant info, thanks for taking the time to write and help other ladies out after your bfp  sorry to those who havent been successful yet, dont give up hope i truly believe with changes over time we can get our bfps
> 
> so a couple of questions i hope you can help. im doing my first ivf cycle.
> 
> the womb warming takes place up to egg collection, was planning on acupuncture bef egg collection and on transfer day - should I ask my acupuncturist not to use the heater he normally uses on these two sessions?
> 
> The naturopath suggested EPO, viex, maca may have an action on the hormonal system and could potentially alter how your body utilises the medications. Although epo gives me great ewcm i guess i wont need it with ivf.
> 
> tea - decaf green tea yes or no? anyone got any other herb tea suggestions?
> 
> thanks and    everyone x


Ia have read that raspberry leaf tea up to egg collection is very good for egg production too. I will be trying that on my cycle.


----------



## karenanna

Jade - sorry for delay in replying I am in Nepal. Yes I believe he has the iron.

To those who are considering aspirin - check with your clinic first.

I also bled early on 4 of my BFN cycles - I would get your immunes checked (there is a thread on here). I found out I had NK cells and was also producing anti progesterone antibodies - I needed gestone, cyclogest, aspirin, steroids and IVIG.

KA xxx


----------



## princesspink96

Can I ask if I'm supposed to continue with Bee Propolis after transfer?  I'm working out what I need to replenish my vits at H&B tomorrow!


----------



## karenanna

Think the bee propolis can help with implantation and has a natural antibiotic effect helping to protect tiny embryos. I seem to remember reading it is good to take until testing.

KA xxx


----------



## Indigo.tulle

hi.   it's been a month since i started with the royal jelly and propolis program i've came across here and so far, i not dryer (in and out) than usual.  can confirm it's effective, so far.


----------



## princesspink96

Thanks Karenanna, this thread is my bible!  Xx


----------



## spooq

Just a quick note to say that I'd done some research (it might even mention this in amongst this thread already!) but if you have immunes issues or think you do, don't take any bee products      Can't remember the exact reasoning behind this but I ultimately stopped taking bee products after EC so that hopefully it wouldn't affect a returning embryo but still helped me create good quality eggs, iykwim.  Think it might be c'os it stimulates the body's immune system and be more inclined to put it into overdrive if you have immunes issues and therefore, prevent implantation.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

intersting spooh-mcq, I will look into this further for myself, if i find anything i will post the link.  thanks for the info

Somewhere xxxx


----------



## VWilko

Evening ladies

I'd be interested to read the article if you manage to find it.

I took the protocol this recent tx (albeit a bfn) apart from ALA and B6 which I've just bought. I did however stop my bee products after EC.

Difficult to know what effect it all had as similar number of eggs etc but managed a frostie!!

V x


----------



## Bontikin

Hello everyone  ,

Hope you don't mind me joining the thread. Just wanted to say that I have a short LP, and only started taking bee propolis, royal jelly, and Co-Q10 after ovulation ( as that's when i found this thread!!). After an AWFUL follicular phase on my BBT chart I shockingly got a BFP a few days ago  .

I'm really worried about low progesterone after a chemical pregnancy in Jan which I'm sure has to do with my short LP and progesterone issues, so am taking cyclogest (self-prescribed as will only get a referral if I miscarry again) and the B6 that AngelBump has recommended. But I'm confused about the dosage- she writes that an abnormally high dose of 500mg is OK in the short term, namely during the 2WW and early pregnancy for progesterone, and to make sure that the B6 is balanced with the other B Vits. I have been taking 10 x 50mg B Complex to balance out all the other B-Vits... is this OK It does seem to be an awful amount of all the other stuff in the B Complex? Really would appreciate some advice as don't want to take dangerously high levels at this early stage in the pregnancy. But also don't want to risk losing the pregnancy if the B6 is helping my progesterone production.


----------



## karenanna

Hi Bontikin - first of all congrats on your BFP

I've had a look at what Angelbumps recommends again - see below

_B6 works best when taken with the other B group vitamins as it absorbs better this way. Just 50 mg is usually enough to make positive changes, although if you don't notice a difference in your luteal phase within two to three months, try increasing the dosage. 100-200 mg is usually recommended by care/health professionals (SHORT term), but.... You need to balance your/any intake of B6 with B12 - it's important to remember this. B6 can disguise a B12 deficiency/anemia, so make sure you are getting BOTH. B6 can cause (reversible) nerve damage if taken excessively, so PLEASE try to take no more than 50 mgs per day (if taking LONG term), just to be on the safe side! (500 mgs is great during 2WW and if you get a positive, I should think you could take this until week 12 and then taper down, to a more sensible limit, like 100 mg, 50 mg or 10 mg...)

Just to clarify, you can take B6 up to 500 mgs to help produce progesterone in the 2WW, but it's meant to be a short term thing, because B6 can cause nerve damage, which is apparently reversible. If you are going to increase your B6 from 50/100 mgs per day, make sure firstly, that you are supplementing with some B12 (to avoid B12 anemia/deficiency) and secondly, that the increase is only for the SHORT term! For example, you wouldn't be on 500 mgs for months on end, just every so often, for example, with your treatment cycle._

My reading of this is that the higher dose is fine during the 2ww and up to 12 weeks - she then recommends gradually reducing the amount. I'd probably drop initially to 100mg then 50mg and then 10mg over a three/four week period.

I do remember a lady posting on here earlier about having hearing problems from taking too many B vitamins - think she had ringing in her ears/tinitus - so always watch for warning signs of taking too much.

Lots of  

KA xxx


----------



## Bontikin

Thanks so much for your reply karenanna- really appreciated. So you don't think going to 100mg from the 500mg is too much of a sudden drop? Albeit outside of the 2WW wait now and am supplementing with progesterone. And TBH I'd feel a lot more comfortable with a 100mg dosage... the sight of those 10 big orange tablets does make my stomach churn...

As mentioned, I have sourced some cyclogest (400mg once daily) as scared that my short LP will affect my progesterone levels, so I'm taking this without any medical guidance. Does anyone have any views on this apart from 'don't be stupid, don't self medicate'. Am I committed now to taking it for the next 12 weeks? If my problem is 'simply' low progesterone I felt I had to do something about it this time. I was not happy to just take my GPs guidance of having to wait to miscarry before any future treatment could be decided upon.


----------



## Bontikin

A bit worried this morning... is there such a thing as too much progesterone?? My BBT chart spiked into a classic triphasic pattern after I started the cyclogest a few days ago, but the last two mornings it has reached higher than it ever did in my previous pregnancy at 98.37 (36.9). My highest temp in my unsupplemented pregnancy was 98.2 (36.75). I know it doesn't sound like much but it's a massive step up visually on the chart:

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2013-03-09


----------



## karenanna

Bontikin

I cycled with a lady who had levels 6 times higher than mine - the clinic didn't seem too worried for her.

Changes in BBT can be caused by lots of different things. I know it is difficult but try not to get too stressed by it (easier said than done from my experience).

Keep us updated

KA xxx


----------



## Bontikin

Wow 6 times higher?! That's reassuring to hear, although I imagine with that much progesterone you'd feel pretty awful? All my usual pregnancy symptoms seems exaggerated on the progesterone. My temp climbed even higher this morning; I could barely sleep as I was so hot and sweating so much which can't be good. Think I may cut my dose in half?


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi to anyone who can help.  not a brief background and not a qwick question be warned!  

for the past 12 months on and off, due to decreased ovarian reserve i have ovulated on 2nd month on day 12.  achieved 1 pregnancy during this time but ended in early m/c.  all this is ttc naturally as my fertility clinic refuses to treat me using OE. they are convinced DE is the way to go. i have been taking supplements for nearly 12 weeks now, followed the protocol on page 1 religiously, so has my husband.

today as day 14 of my cycle and my CBFM  has reported that i am ovulating now. quick woohoo to me  

right the question is because ovualtion has moved from day 12 to day 14, does this mean the quality has hopefully improved and given a further 48 to mature even more and ultimately has a better chance of being fertilised and even more imortantly,has a better chance of sustaining a viable pregnancy and ending in a live birth? 

i am very excited about this change, but also very nervous. in the last 5 yrs i have suffered 6 losses. some fertilty treatment, some natural. so although i am hopeful that this is the one (so to speak) i am terrified. today i will be taking my last evening primrose oil and the others and tomorrow will go on to 2ww supplements and keep everything very firmly crossed.

if anyone can give me any kind of advice, i will be eternally grateful 

thank you  

jade xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Ladies, just thought I would let you know that i saw an advert that holland and Barrett are doing their buy 1 get 1 for a penny sale so stock up  

Xx


----------



## MovingSiren

Hi Jade,

No advice to give. Just want to wish you lots of luck   and send you super sticky vibes for this 2ww!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

thank you for the well wishes moving siren

xxxx

any answer to above question still greatly appreciated 

xxx


----------



## karenanna

Jade - I'm not an expert but found this article for you http://www.fertility.ca/2008/06/how-your-menstrual-cycle-reflects-your-egg-quality/ it implies that early ovulation can be a sign of poor egg quality. However it isn't clear that later means better.

Sending you lots of positive vibes

KA xxx

/links


----------



## karenanna

PS it may be worth a second opinion at another clinic. My clinic wasn't interested in AMH but focused on FSH as the key indicator.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

thank you karenanna,

have read it, very interesting but as you say unclear. guess we shall see.

my clinic refused to even re-test my amh last week. it was 2.08 last year. however, my doctor has kindly given me a blood test form to check my fsh and lh. i've now got to go next friday on day 21.  she said i was to be sure that i had ovulated. and thanks to the CBFM i know for a fact i have ovulated  and done the deed quite a few times  

so here's hoping, i have everything crossed  

thanks again karenanna 

jade xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi ladies, I'm sorry for gatecrashing but wondered if anyone could help me.  I've only recently been shown this thread after posting a question about what vits to take and how much. Can't tell you how excited I was to read Angelbumps post, as sad as it sounds  

I've bought most of the vits but struggling with the zinc and fish oil as they both have added vits like copper and not sure which to buy. I can't remember the other added vits but I can't seem to find just 'zinc' or just 'fish oil'.  Can something like copper be harmful like mercury is? Am I ok buying zinc and fish oil with the extra vits?

Hope I'm making sense 

Thanks
Essie xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi Essie

I struggled a bit too but I found high strength fish oil in boots, in a silver and blue box. Also found zinc high strength in Holland and Barrett in a green tub.

Neither of these have anything other than what is stated in them

Hope this helps! 

Xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Daydreamer, yes that helps a lot, thank you. Ive almost got my entire collection together now and writing a pill plan to stick on inside of kitchen cupboard to remind us both of what to take when  . There's so many to take all at once so having them in batches. It's such a minefield though  

Thanks again and good luck with everything 

Essie xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

I know I felt a bit overwhelmed too when I first got it all home and the figuring out the batches!! One thing I will say is be careful with the iron, I got pregnacare conception and extra iron but once I read up on it, it can be dangerous to have too much so I stopped taking the extra supplements. Most other things are fine as if you have too much your body gets rid of it.

This is the zinc I got

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=219&prodid=638&cid=97

And these fish oils
http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-PharmaceuticalsMAX-STRENGTH-OMEGA-3-FISH-OIL-1300-mg-30-Capsules_1289960/

Thought I would find them online for you and post the links as I know how overwhelming it is with all the different varieties!

Good luck Hun
Xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## EssieJean

You're a Godsend Daydreamer   thank you so much. Can't believe how much I've spent already just on vits but suppose in the great scheme of things it's not that much really.

Really appreciate the info on iron! I'm very wary of taking so much vits. I'll knock the iron on the head as I'm also taking Pregnacare Conception.  

I was just googling the websites when you posted so thank you.

Essie xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

No worries, glad to be of some help   I know DH wasn't impressed when we got to the till in H&B but like you say in the grand scheme of things it is not that bad.

Hope it works out for you xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi again, sorry for all the questions.  I got my Zinc today, they had a few different ones, i got the one with copper - is this okay?  Got my fish oil from Boots, the only thing i need now is Bee Propolis  

Essie xx


----------



## yankeecat

This is the best post in the world.
One question....
For male fertility should they take or not take B6? 

"Your other half can take all of these except maybe for the B-Complex and B6, which are more for women in any case."

But just below that sentence, the post lists B6 and B12 as the two supplements that can help male fertility. 
Thanks!


----------



## Daydreamer88

I think copper is OK Essie, although I couldn't say 100%. It is mercury that really needs to be avoided!

You can get bee propolis from H&B too  

xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks *Daydreamer *  Stocked up with them all now ready for action  

*Yankeecat * - i saw that too and was a bit confused. I've since googled it and B6 is beneficial to male fertility. DH is taking B6 and B12 but not B Complex.

Essie xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi ladies

Just looking for some advice/reassurance on what I am taking.

My 2ww meds are the usual progesterone support (cyclogest pessary) but I am on prednisolone, clexane and aspirin this time too which I have never had before. Along with my 2ww vits i feel I will rattle if you shook me and wondering with being on extra meds if i need all the vits.

So here is what i would be taking:

breakfast
thyroxine + cyclogest before breakfast
prednisolone with breakfast
clexane after breakfast

lunch
l-arginine
co-enzyme q10
zinc
high strength vit c

dinner
preconception multi vit
b6
selenium

bedtime
aspirin
cyclogest

I stopped taking bee propolis as i felt that prednisolone was taking over its purpose. Any recommendations? Any one else taking prednisolone/clexane/aspirin along with a bunch of vits?

thanks
somewhere xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Somewhere   looks like a well balanced list. Just check Angelbumps protocol. I think B12 is to be taken with B6. That's what I'm on together with 13 others  

I'm also on cyclogest again and clexane for first time. Waiting to hear from clinic about aspirin.

Ps thank you for recommending this thread to me. It's a Godsend  

Good luck

Essie xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi

I added l-arginine, zinc, b6(50mg) to my list of supplements for my 2ww  ( 1 week into 2ww) and have become very bloated, have really bad colic/wind pains and a bit constipated ( sorry tmi) was wondering if anyone else has suffered this while on these vits, I have aslo started prednisolone, progesterone supss, clexane and aspirin while on 2ww.  I was fine before. just trying to identify the cause.

Thanks
somewhere xxxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi, I usually have those symptoms while on cyclogest progesterone, the   is particularly bad   and always have to eat a few prunes a day to keep me regular. I'm sure i've read some vits give you wind but not sure which. 

Sorry not much help but i'm sure there'll be someone along soon.

Good luck for OTD!

Essie xx


----------



## Bramlass

Morning all, 
I started taking most of these supps about 2 months ago after stumbling on this site.  Since then my cycle has shortened to 33 days (from 38 which has always been normal for me ) and I haven't been able to conceive despite nearly wearing OH out.  Previously I have conceived easily on every month we have tried.  Are any of theses supps known to cause changes in cycle and what could anyone recommend I do. 

Many thanks in anticipation


----------



## karenanna

Hi Bramlass

I think changes in diet/supplements etc... Can cause changes in your cycle but it's difficult to assess what in particular makes the difference.

It may help to provide a bit more info about your fertility issue so we can help a bit further or point you to some different threads for further advice. You mentioned that you usually conceive every time you try.

I took me over 5 years to eventually get pregnant with a whole host of advice from mainly this site and IVF treatment. So not sure there will be any quick answers.

KA xxx


----------



## karenanna

PS just read a couple of your other posts - have you had an FSH test? As well as the AMH - my clinic wasn't worried about low AMH but liked FSH to be under 10. Also what about your OH? Does he have good sperm test results?


----------



## Bramlass

Hi KA
Thanks for your reply, OH was tested last yr at the same time as I had my amh tested. He's all fine. I haven't had my fsh tested as when I returned to my GP to ask for further tests/second opinion. He sed there was nothing he or anyone else could do. Unfortunately we don't have the money for private funding etc and wud not get NHS IVF funding as I have children already. Also the clinic I went to sed once amh goes lower than 5 donor eggs r needed  
I'm tryin to stay hopeful and relaxed about it all but it's really hard each month

Xx


----------



## karenanna

Hi Bramlass - think it may be worth making sure that DH is being 'good' too with diet, supplements etc... as even though he was tested last year, things change a lot in a year.

For yourself - i would have said a minimum of 6 months for the supplements to make a difference in some way.

KA xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi to anyone who can help. 

i will be going over to spain in october for embryo donation.  what vitamins should i be taking
get my body in peak position ready to welcome the precious cargo  

just want my body to be as welcoming as possible for my new precious treasures  

im thinking 4 months before the actual procedure is a good time to start my vitamin adventure, but just dont know where to start.

any help greatly appreciated

thank you very much

jade xxxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi *Jade *  I don't know whether you have seen Page 1 of this thread but I've followed Angelbumps advice this time and taking 14 vits together with the Pregnacare. DH is also taking quite a lot too. I found it really helpful and informative. Of course, a healthy diet is the best way to get your vits but if you're anything like me, as hard as I try, I just never seem to eat enough fruit and veg 

Good luck with your cycle!

Essie xx


----------



## karenanna

Don't forget as well as the hits - cut out caffeine, alcohol, fizzy drinks - keep hydrated with lots of water.

Best wishes

KA xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi karenanna, 

thanks for reply. i printed off the page 1 supplements ages ago, when i was trying to concieve with own eggs.  since then my dh and i have split up and im going to be using double donation in spain in october.  re-reading through today i dont think a lot of the supplements apply to this particular situation. 

so, was wondering if anyone has suggestions.
was thinking coq10, selenum, folic acid, iron, vit d, vit c, vit b6 and b12.  does that sound about right. i am also a recurrent miscarrier, so hoping coq10 and selenium and vit c will cover that particular problem.  

any other suggestions/advice gratefully received

thank you 

jade xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Hi Jade, has anyone mentioned to you Clexane before? it's a blood thinner & is what a lot of women use that have immune issues & recurrent m/c & also a steroid called prednisolone. 

When are you thinking of cycling?


Electra x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi butterfliesforever,

thank you for the reply.  i was thinking of taking low dose aspirin, did that with the last 2 babies who managed to get through pregnancy  . i havent heard of clexane and prednisolone before.  i did have tests done after my last miscarriage but everything came back normal.  the consultant suggested it could well have everything to do with the age of my eggs, and strongly recommended donor eggs.  said my issues would pretty much disappear if i used donor as opposed to own eggs.

i have booked my flights and accomodation today for the october half term. myself, my mum and my 2 youngest lads are coming with me. if i come back with a bfp, that would be amazing and if i dont - all of us will have had a cracking once in a lifetime holiday  .

do the above vits sound about right for donor treatment? i figure i have 3.5 months to get the vitamins well and truly on board to get my body in peak conditon, ready for (fingers crossed) new journey/baby  .

i am so excited   june, july, aug, and sept are gonna DRAG!!!!!
Good luck to all 

jade xxxx


----------



## karenanna

Hi Jade - the vits sound fine to me. I would suggest looking into the clexane and steroids too although from my knowledge of Spanish clinics that aren't really into immune treatments (I had some monitoring at one when pregnant whilst on holiday).

KA xxx


----------



## Magicbaby

Quick question
Can takin these vits mess ur af around? 
Since starting them 1 month ago ive had af pains an 2 half days bleeds but no actual af!


----------



## butterflies4ever

Could it be something else thats delayed af? I've never heard this happening due to suppliments b4...


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi there!
This is so helpful. I'm looking forward to getting started. Do you know what the recommended dose for alpha lipoid acid and fish oils is?
Thanks!


----------



## Tito

Jade n butterfliesforever just to comment on your posts might help u i just had a stillbirth and also previous mc was at my clinic yesterday as i am already on baby asprin they are planning to add clexane n predisonal on my next cycle as babyasprin alone is not enough as blood thinner.


----------



## rainbows_treasure

This is a great forum im sat with a shopping list for our next ivf in september october going get stocked up xx


----------



## rainbows_treasure

....random question whats the aspirn ment to do.....and there are none of the vitamins etc u cant take if urs asthmatic is there sorry for the questions xx


----------



## tina11

hi ladies

Hope you are all ok.

Tito - i was just wondering when you are going to take the asprin? do you have to stop during egg collection and when can you start it again?

sorry for the questions but i have heard that asprin is great for blood circulation and implantation. 

thanks in advance

xx


----------



## Tito

Tina i think i stopped at ec then continued after et however because i had severe ms i later stopped at about 8 weeks as it was so severe which i think was a big mistake as i recently gave birth too early at 22 weeks normally you can take asprin upto 36 weeks next time i will force myself to take it longer


----------



## karenanna

I took low dose aspirin to 34 weeks on the advice of my consultant. Definitely check out with your clinic.

Tito -    so sorry to read your news

KA xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Tito very sorry to read your signature...
i stopped b.asprin the day b4 ec & continued 1wk after et. I was also taking clexane so both till 6wks post p.

Electra x


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies


----------



## rainbows_treasure

Hi im funny taking tablets get quite sickly not very good at swallowing lots of them but will do anything....just wondering where people got there supplements from just want the best but the cheapest if possible what ive got so far to order at holland and barrett comes to £70 plus also found the pregicare half price on amazon so will be ordering it from there.... xx


----------



## karenanna

I shopped around - a mixture of Amazon, Holland & Barrett and Boots for different deals.

Re: taking the tablets. Make sure you space them out into 3 or 4 sets. Take them with breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks - it seems easier that way.

KA xxx


----------



## kitten77

i was going to say shop around, when i was taking the many many many things i got them from H&B and was spending a small fortune at £70 a pop too. 

i came on here to say that i found the pregicare conception (dual pack) for £11.89 on amazon, with free delievery. the cheapest i have ever ever found it, but these deals dont last long ladies as next month it would have changed again so if need some i would say log on to have a look. 

hugs


----------



## Bramlass

Hi KA

After taking the supplements for just over 5 months I have my 5th   In 18 months.  I'm quite reluctant to post this as writing it makes it real, raises my hopes, when it could all quite easily end the same way as the previous 4. (Negative I know but think its a form of self preservation). I am currently 7 weeks but have the paranoid constant checking that things seem ok. I'm trying hard to relax but it's really difficult. I've even considered paying for an early scan as my GP isn't so sympathetic, and prefers the wait and see approach. Alright for him to say when it's not him going through it. 
As you can imagine I have everything crossed and I'm willing it to work out. 

Bramlass xx


----------



## Tito

Bramlass i know what you mean am wishing you all the best my dear fx   for u


----------



## princesspink96

Hi Ladies

Boots have 3 for 2 on their vitamins at the moment xx


----------



## fiorella69

Morning Ladies!

I'm doing some research on taking Angelbump's Protocol whilst breastfeeding, as I am finding it almost impossible to wean my (absolutely gorgeous) 14-month old...!!! Has there been any similar chat at any point on the thread? Is anyone else wondering the same? 

At the moment I have the list of ingredients for Pregnacare Conception and Pregnacare Breastfeeding supplements to compare in detail, as I am sure that will provide some useful pointers, but there are plenty more supps to look into. I have my doubts about B6 for example.

BTW, I'm a successful graduate of this thread, and I credit these supps etc with bringing him into the world. I had never been pregnant previously.

Hope someone can help.


----------



## fiorella69

I should update my signature.


----------



## nikki76

Foirella I have the same... Still bf my 16 months old although not really trying to wean  
If anyone knows what we can cannot take while bf that'd be great
So far I know you can't take royal jelly and u can prob take a bit of inositol
U can still do the normal A-Z vits but not sure about the rest 
Ah and def not dhea

X


----------



## fiorella69

Hi Nicky

Great to hear from you! Ah, weaning...!!! Not really having much success!! I think it's going to be a slow process, so I am keen to get started now anyway before I get really old!! You have a few good years on your side unlike me!!

I don't know anything about inositol Nicky. What can you tell me about that? I haven't taken Dhea. Did you? I didn't like the idea of it. I guess I will save it in case I get really desperate!

I'll start doing some investigation and see what I come up with. Most supps say not suitable while BF, but then I guess they would.

F xx


----------



## nikki76

Hey lovey
Myo-inositol is mostly for PCOS but it helps with other cases as well, it's mostly for good egg quality
Have a search on ff u ll c what I mean
Some sites say its ok while bf as long as u don't bf a newborn...but not many studies have been made on this yet
Dhea not keen on this either
Also although royal jelly is fantastic, I don't think its good while bf!
I have no idea on the rest though like l'arginine xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23

Looking into all these vits, hardest part will be no caffeine but I really want a baby so will try anything


----------



## Bramlass

Hi

Well last Monday I was experiencing the same ache I had with my ectopic, so I bit the bullet and rang the EPAU at my local hospital. They scheduled a scan for tues. I turned up fully expecting bad news to be met with a very active 10week+1 day pregnancy. There's a long way to go but that's the furthest I've got in 2 years 

Keep persevering cos I really believe the supps gave made all the difference 
Xx


----------



## EmmBG

Hi everyone!  I came across this post a little over a month ago.  I've been taking AngelBump's suggested supplements since then, crossing my fingers this works for me.  I'm 37 going on 38 in a couple of short months.    We've been TTC for 16 months with NO luck!  After a year of trying naturally (with OPK's), we decided to see a fertility specialist.  I live in the United States and with my health "insurance," infertility is NOT covered one bit.  It's all out of our pocket!    Soooo we've been through 4 failed IUI's with clomid.  Dr. thinks I should stop taking clomid since it's not working for me.  I feel like this is our only hope.  I might try acupuncture as well.  Wish me luck!  I REALLY hope this works for us.  I'm trying to also clean up my diet but that's a big struggle for me, expense and time wise.  Oh, I also have mild-moderate endo and high FSH levels.  The Dr. says it's a high level but it's 9.2.  I've researched it and found anything over 10 is considered high.  ??  Anyway, I'm also taking Ovaboost - that's supposed to help the quality of your eggs.  I've been taking that for 2 months so I guess I can only wait and see....    If this is successful for us I'll definitely post our results here!  This sounds so promising with everyone's success rates that are being reported.  Thank you so much for your time and help AngelBump!


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning

I also credit this amazing protocol to my shock natural BFP after 3 years of trying and 2 failed ivf attempts. 

Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi everyone, I hope someone can help. I have been on this protocol since July and just about to start a fresh ICSI cycle tomorrow! How long should I keep taking the vits? Can I take the during DR, EC, ET, 2WW etc? Thanks! X


----------



## bambibaby12

I stopped the royal Jelly from ec, all others ok. Xx


----------



## Tito

I stopped RJ and evening primson at EC


----------



## MissFruity

hey everyonr my DP has very low sperm count and quality was wondering wot the best supplements are for him to take before next cycle?xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Thanks Bambi and Tito! I'll do the same x


----------



## Positivethinking100

Hi ladies, I took l-arginine and selenium before this frozen cycle and through out the 2ww etc, anyone know when I should stop them now I got my BFP?

X


----------



## karenanna

Positivethinking100 said:


> Hi ladies, I took l-arginine and selenium before this frozen cycle and through out the 2ww etc, anyone know when I should stop them now I got my BFP?
> 
> X


L'arginine to 12 weeks and selenium throughout your pregnancy - congrats!

KA xxx


----------



## karenanna

MissFruity - sorry it took me a while to reply, I am in the middle of moving and have started a new job. Here is a previous post about male supplements.

KA xxx



karenanna said:


> Hi Shabib
> 
> I would cut out caffeine, cigarettes and alcohol - the earlier you can get your other half to do this the better.
> 
> For men Angelbumps suggests:
> 
> Zinc, Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, Folic Acid, Q10 and Arginine are the most important male protocol though - as I know what it's like getting men to take anything! You could start him off on a few of these and then maybe encourage him to take some of the others I have mentioned. Vitamin E is also good for his sperm.
> 
> For you: I would add Royal Jelly to your list to help with egg quality - the rest of the things you list sound sensible.
> 
> Remember to keep hydrated and drink plenty of water.
> 
> KA xxx


----------



## Curly_Jay

Hi Karenanna and Everyone,

I bought all my vitamins yesterday and have my chart stuck to the kitchen cupboard so that I don't get confused with so many pills lol.

Was doing a quick check and have realised that I have maybe bought the wrong dose of vitamib B6.  I have bought the smallest dose that I could find in Holland & Barrett which is 50mg, and I have read 'AngelBumps' recommended dose is only 10mg?  Is it safe to take 50mg everyday together with the vitamin B complex?  Where can I find the 10mg dose?  HELPPP!! 

Thanks everyone, and baby dust all around for every single one of us!

Curly xx


----------



## MovingSiren

Curly, I made the same mistake you did and di not realise for about 7 months or so. I just continued taking the 50mg dose and upped to 450mg when I got a BFP. Not sure if that's any help x


----------



## Curly_Jay

Thank you so much MovingSiren    Starting all my vitamins on Monday as I have a few parties lined up for this weekend, and as from Monday it's crunch time  

Curly xx


----------



## EmmBG

I posted in this thread a couple of pages ago.  I started this protocol at that time (around early Sept).  Today I got my miracle, all NATURAL, BFP!    I'm still in shock.

Our 4 IUI's failed, our injectable cycle failed, my laparoscopy failed to help at all.  We've been ttc for 2 years!  I have mild endo with scar tissue, high FSH levels, and PCOS.  This is truly a miracle!  I give credit to this vitamin remedy as well as going to acupuncture treatments on a weekly basis.  Crossing my fingers that it's a sticky little bean!  

Thank you so much for this priceless information!


----------



## Tito

Congrats EmmBG thats fantastic news


----------



## Finky1983

I just wanted to say I did this protocol for 7 months beofre my 3rd after having two failed cycles and no frosties. I am now currently 9 weeks pregnant and have 6 frosties waitn too. I am still taking everything until 12 weeks when I will stop l'arginine.


----------



## karenanna

Congratulations Finky x


----------



## butterflies4ever

Congrats Flinky    great amount of frosties too  

I too am only 5wks but managed a   which is amazing for me  
I too will be stopping l'arginine at the 12wk mark along with some other immune meds....

All the best ladies   

Electra xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi to everyone 

congrats on all the bfps. 
quick question. does anyone know what vits to take for recurrent miscarrying?
hoping to get referred for a hysteroscopy but thought maybe vits could help in the meantime 

thanks for any answers,replies. and of course - merry christmas and a happy peaceful new year! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## karenanna

I would check out the whole protocol on the first page, but I would also read "Is your Baby Body friendly" by Alan E Beer and also check out the Immune Board on this site too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

KA xxx


----------



## M0ncris

Hello Ladies,

I went and stocked up today on almost all the supplements (Holland and Barratt have a penny sale, boots are doing 3 for 2 on vitamins and superdrug are doing less than half price on zinc and evening primrose oil).

But I could only find l arginine in 500 mg capsules.  This is more than the dose listed here when you include the amount in pregnacare conception.  Are there side effects from exceeding the dose or should I not take it at all.

Also is it 100mg of co q10 enzyme too much? There are different amounts listed on here.

Any advice gratefully welcomed.

Mon
X


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Not sure about the l'arginine as I can't take it but I'm tasking 100mg of The co q10  

Grey x


----------



## karenanna

Mon - I took the same amount - the separate tablet and what was in the pregnacare. I did talk to my clinic about the supplements and they were fine with them.

KA xxx


----------



## M0ncris

Thanks Karenanna,
Mon
X


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi

just wondering when anyone stopped taking l'arginine.  I know it on the first page it is suggested to take up to 12 weeks, is this the general feeling on it??
thanks 
somewhere xxx


----------



## Finky1983

I stopped at 12 weeks but carried on with everything else


----------



## MovingSiren

I stopped all supplements at 8 weeks ish only bcos I had such horrendous MS and couldn't keep anything down till about 23 weeks.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Thanks. I only have a few l'arginine left that's why I was asking. But what's a few pounds on another tub when I've gone though what I have. Xxx


----------



## Buggalugs

Hi,
Are all of these supplements suitable if you have immune issues? I've had to have humira, intralipids and steroids to suppress my immune system so don't want to make it any better!
I'm questioning the bee propolis mainly but most improve immune system. Should I avoid any of them, been doing loads of research but you find what you want to find and sometimes it's so conflicting!
What about Resveratrol? It's been recommended to me
I'm thinking about getting them all except the cough medicine.
Thanks


----------



## Button20

Hi Ladies

Mon pointed me in this direction as I had posted about supplements and forever living products as found some information whilst googling however the list on this first page is great I have just pasted it and will print it later.

I have just bought B12 plus with folic acid, bee pollen, bee propolis, royal jelly and also nectar berry aloe vera (bought some from forever living and some from holland and barrett) but looks like I need to add to this list after reading these posts.  

I am due to start my third round of IVF June time and we are unexplained so I want to try as much as I can. 

This seems such a huge amount of supplements but there are quite a few success stories on here too which is lovely and encouraging.

Are you taking all these supplements?

thanxx x


----------



## MovingSiren

Hi button, yes I took all the supplements. I did change some of the quantities tho. Eg I was taking 300g cq10 daily. Don't know if that's what changed things for us as I also changed my diet and started exercising at same time I started the supplements. Bubba is 5 weeks old now. 
Good luck on your cycle and sending you strong bfp vibes for the future x


----------



## M0ncris

Hi Button,

I didn't take the cough medicine, iron or vitamin b6 but I am on pretty much everything else. I am also taking 500 mg of co enzyme q 10 and 100 mg of ubiquinol and 250 mg of restravestrol.  I basically went through and did a judgement call about what it was that was relevant to me.  

Good luck,
Mon
X


----------



## Button20

Thanks Movingsiren and Mon

I will go through the list one by one and see which ones I feel are more important to us as I would also like Hubby to take some too.  It would seem implantation might be a factor as we get Blasto's which are good enough quality therefore I feel it might be more to do with lining etc 

Obvioulsy all tests would indicate that there is nothing wrong as unexplained but it might be an area which I feel needs more focus.
xxx


----------



## karenanna

Button - just a thought, have they monitored your progesterone levels post transfer. Mine were fine at transfer, but dropped dramatically after 48 hours - it was only when I mentioned to my clinic that I'd never got to test day without a full bleed that they monitored them every 48 hours. They discovered I was producing antibodies to progesterone and needed a super dose to balance my levels.

KA xxx


----------



## M0ncris

Hi Karenanna,

Thank you for your responses.  I am going to check that out with argc as I bleed first time, got pregnant second time and had pregnyl support the third time, but I know they will test on embryo transfer day too.

I have another question.  How much co enzyme q10 did you take in the 2ww?  Was there anything that you cut out?

Thank you,
Mon
Xx


----------



## Button20

Hi Karenanna

No one has been checking my progesterone, I did ask for more on my second round as my acupuncturist said I should incase i was not getting enough but they would not do anything about it not sure if thats because I am NHS rounds.  I will speak to them again this time about it thank you for this.

I have started to take a few more supplements now too and gradually building on them as there are so many.

xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Just a little update 

Been following this protocol as has DW for three months.

As our baseline scan her AFC had gone from 5 to 8 and mine 12 to 23.

I reckon it's the CO Q 10 and bee products )

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Button20

Thats good to hear little pea I have started to take some supplements but adding to them more gradually xx


----------



## Canitbe

Hi ladies,  does anyone has experience with royal jelly? Many sources suggest it is amazing for egg quality, but the immunology FAQ with info from Drs.Ledee, Braverman and the others suggest to avoid it. The quote is "Might increase TH1, is estrogenic (estrogen helps with inflammation, but can stop you from ovulating when taken at wrong times – also makes endometriosis worst)". Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,

I started stimming last night and i wanted to ask do I continue with my supplements right up until egg collection or stop most of them and just take the prenatal vitamin?

I take:
1 Pregnancy Plan (Zita West) 
1500mg Royal Jelly
1000mg Bee Propolis 
Bee pollen (every few days)
l'arginine 500mg, 
Folic acid 400mg, 
Vitamin C 1000mg, 
Inositol Powder
Ultra CoQ10 - 200mg
Vitamin B6 10 mg, 
B complex, 
Iron 14mg, 
Zinc 15mg, 
Power of Krill oil capsules x 2 daily
Vitamin D3 spray 1 spray daily.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Good luck with treatment. I think most ladies stop all bee products at EC - I did. I think if you search through this thread you'll find some people stop certain things and others don't. Did you ask your doctor? That might be the best thing to do....


----------



## Guest

Hi Greyhoundgal, I will do that, thank you.


----------



## pigsy

Hi.  I am doing DE later this year and wondering the best vits to take.  I have high NK cells so was on intralipids every 2 weeks, high does prednisolone, and neupogen.  My progesterone was ok so it was "only" 4 suppositories each day.  I don't want to cause other problems but thinking of adding 
High strength EPO
Co-enzyme 
Selenium
Vit C
Zinc
Iron
Vit B Complex
Vit B6
Bee propolis
L'ARginine 

which ones are the best for implantation thanks


----------



## karenanna

I think reading the protocol all of the ones you mention are good. Just remember to check that the Q10 doesn't have any other hits like fit E added.

Good luck  

KA xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Pigsy

I've recently read "it starts with the egg"'which is an excellent read re nutrition and tablets. I think all your supplements are great but I'd drop the bee products and the arginine. Neither of these is proven although people do rave about them and bee products may increase oestrogen (not great for me as I got OHSS last round) which might cause an imbalance. Ultimately, there isn't enough research on either of those. Co enzyme is proven but you need to take ubiquinol not ubiquinone and you need to take 300mcg if you've had failed ivf as we have. It takes about 3-4 months to work so start taking it now hun

That's my advice anyway. That book is great and written by a scientist which means it's well researched. Of your lust, She says vit c and e and coq10 for Egg quality which ultimately will aid implantation.

Enjoy rattling with tablets  

Grey xxx


----------



## Button20

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to share my experience with you since reading this thread and taking the supplements.

I was on 
1 x zinc 15mg
1 x iron & Vit c 14mg & 60mg
1 x B12 with folic acid 500mg and 400mg
1 x folic acid 400ug
1 x selenium 200ug
1 x largine 500mg
1 x b6 50mg
1 x bee propolis 1000mg (ever other day)
2 x royal jelly 500mg
2 x Q10 30mg

DH was on 
1 x zinc 
1 x selenium
1 x folic acid
1 x Q10
1 x Larginine
1 x royal jelly
1 x bee propolis (now and then_

We have been trying to conceive for four years following a missed miscarriage and two failed rounds of IVF last year.  I decided it has to be worth trying anything so started taking all these supplements about two/three months ago following the feedback on here.

I found out two weeks ago I was naturally pregnant I really could not believe it after all this time. However unfortunately it has ended in an ectopic pregnancy.  But I do really believe that these supplements helped me maybe I need to try and concentrate more on particular ones but once my hormones are back to normal following a methotrexate injection I plan to start taking them again.  My Dr however was skeptical and as soon as I found out I was pregnant told me to stop taking it all and only have the folic acid. 

xxx


----------



## Smiley 723

Hi All......
I cycled with ARGc in March/April unfortunately BFN 
I admit I wasn't taking all the supplements everyone else seemed to be taking.....still trying to conceive now but naturally at the moment.....so thought I'd take a closer look at the extra supplements this time on angel Bumps Protocol page......I checked out one of the posts that was really long .......is there a complete list somewhere else or just that really long post?
Also you mentioned you can get some at Tesco, Asda etc.....are health shop vitamins really any better quality or Asda etc Ok?

Thanks for any advice  

Keep smiling


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Smiley - Angelbumps protocol is the first post on this thread to my recollection - there's a lot of good advice.  You could read "it starts with the egg" too as it's full of very well researched info and doesn't take an age to read


----------



## Wonderthecat

Hi All,

(Apologies for cross-posting)

I have been following Angelbumps wonderful vitamin/supplement protocol but will be going on holiday next week. I have a month or so before surgery & then the whole IVF thing will start in ernest.

Does anyone know if I can take all of the vitamin pills on a plane? In the hold?

Sorry if it sounds like a stupid question but as some of you may know, the protocol involves a lot of tablets & capsules. I'm worried that my poor old eggs will suffer if I stop taking all of that zinc, magnesium, selenium, Royal Jelly, folic acid etc. etc. even if just for a week.

I did think about decanting them all into plastic freezer bags but then I worried I may look like a would-be drug dealer at the airport!

Any thoughts? And yes, you are allowed to laugh at me as I am aware this is a tad odd.

Sorry for posting twice!


----------



## karenanna

Wonderthecat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> (Apologies for cross-posting)
> 
> I have been following Angelbumps wonderful vitamin/supplement protocol but will be going on holiday next week. I have a month or so before surgery & then the whole IVF thing will start in ernest.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can take all of the vitamin pills on a plane? In the hold?
> 
> Sorry if it sounds like a stupid question but as some of you may know, the protocol involves a lot of tablets & capsules. I'm worried that my poor old eggs will suffer if I stop taking all of that zinc, magnesium, selenium, Royal Jelly, folic acid etc. etc. even if just for a week.
> 
> I did think about decanting them all into plastic freezer bags but then I worried I may look like a would-be drug dealer at the airport!
> 
> Any thoughts? And yes, you are allowed to laugh at me as I am aware this is a tad odd.
> 
> Sorry for posting twice!
> 
> Leonie


Yes, Leonie I did - have a lovely holiday.

KA xxx


----------



## karenanna

lucky2013 said:


> Without trawling, could anyone tell me how much / what omega fish oils to take? / do you take?
> 
> Thanks


Hi - Boots do a 1000mg dose in a silver and blue package.

Just make sure you read this bit too from page 1:

_ Be careful if taking aspirin with EPO and fish oils and Q10 as they all have an effect on blood! Divide doses throughout the day and take your aspirin totally separately to your folic acid because aspirin interferes with folic acid absorption, for example, I take my aspirin just before I got to bed._


----------



## Wonderthecat

lucky2013 said:


> I think you'll be fine Leonie. Worst case if you're that worried is you could buy them at boots after security? But seriously think you'll be OK (as long as you keep them in the original containers!)!


Thank you! Trying to get everything straight in my head has been a bit overwhelming.

But you have calmed down what was verging on a mini-meltdown!


----------



## Wonderthecat

Thanks KA. Good to know it all went well with you x

quote author=karenanna link=topic=226042.msg5882328#msg5882328 date=1408121491]


Wonderthecat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> (Apologies for cross-posting)
> 
> I have been following Angelbumps wonderful vitamin/supplement protocol but will be going on holiday next week. I have a month or so before surgery & then the whole IVF thing will start in ernest.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can take all of the vitamin pills on a plane? In the hold?
> 
> Sorry if it sounds like a stupid question but as some of you may know, the protocol involves a lot of tablets & capsules. I'm worried that my poor old eggs will suffer if I stop taking all of that zinc, magnesium, selenium, Royal Jelly, folic acid etc. etc. even if just for a week.
> 
> I did think about decanting them all into plastic freezer bags but then I worried I may look like a would-be drug dealer at the airport!
> 
> Any thoughts? And yes, you are allowed to laugh at me as I am aware this is a tad odd.
> 
> Sorry for posting twice!


Yes, Leonie I did - have a lovely holiday.

KA xxx
[/quote]


----------



## yorkiemum

Hello everyone, I am new to the site but have been reading this post for a while and have starting taking all vitamins.  I have been through a failed IVF cycle and can not afford another go.  We only get one shot on the NHS.  So I have everything crossed for a miracle. 

My question is has anyone fallen pregnant naturally with this protocol and if so how long did it take?  Sorry haven't read all of the post yet. 

Thanks


----------



## karenanna

Hi YorkieMum

I just did a quick search for you and found Twinklemum on page 15 - see her post and her profile at the bottom - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.msg3712023#msg3712023 and EmBG here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.msg5667979#msg5667979 and Finky - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.msg5668122#msg5668122

There may be others, but it gives you an idea

KA xxx


----------



## hurleydogs

Hello Everyone! I have been roughly following Angel Bumps Protocol for almost a year now and am finally able to do my FET transfer. I've never had a fresh. It took me this long to get 2 genetically good embryo's for an IVF cycle. Very excited but nervous. I just got my blood work back (did it all again) and all my levels look fine (vitamin D) a little low but within range. My transfer is next Sunday 9/7. Can anyone tell me if they think there is anything on MY slightly altered AngelBumps list that I should stop taking or lower the dose of after the transfer. I would be soooo grateful!!! I feel like anything my body doesn't use it just gets rid of and I've been taking all of these forever but I don't want to risk anything that will upset the embryos.
I am taking Prednisone, Estrogen, Progesterone and Lovenox (similar to Heparin) in my FET protocol.

I am taking 
Complete Prenatal System Vitamins
Magnesium 400 mg
Resveratrol 500 mg x 2
Pycenogenol 50 mg x 2
Calcium 500 mg
Selenium 200 mcg
L-Lysine 500 mg
Vitamin C 1000 mg
CoQ10 400 mg
Choline 250 mg x 2
Inositol 250 mg x 2
Active Folate 400mcg x 6
Alpha Lipoic Acid 600 mg
DHA
Whole Mega (all the omegas also more DHA)
Vitamin C 1000 mg
Complete B Complex (all the B's)
L-Arginine 1000 mg
Iron 27 mg
Vitamin D 20,000 iu (low D)
K-2 500 mcg 
I am also doing these supplementary products (link to product included that shows what's in it)-

Blood Builder (I was anemic last year) http://www.megafood.com/blood-builder-minerals/blood-builder
Chloroxygen (also good for blood)
http://www.herbsetc.com/ChlorOxygen-Softgels-60-ct_p_19.html
CellFood (said to oxygenate the blood) http://www.cellfood.com/
UteriCalm (calms and relaxes uterus) http://www.naturalfertilityshop.com/category-s/412.htm
Wobenzym N- (Systemic Enzymes- Studies show can prevent immune related miscarriage) http://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-wobenzym.html
Green Vibrance (I don't feel I eat enough vegetables) http://www.vibranthealth.us/green-vibrance/product-pages/green-vibrance
Miracle Reds (I don't get enough colorful fruit) http://www.findingmyphbalance.com/product/miracle-reds%C2%AE

So what do you guys think? Is there anything that I really need to be concerned about and take less of? Wouldn't my body get rid of any excess that wasn't needed? It doesn't really cross over to the fetus yet anyway correct so I guess the worry is with implantation getting affected by something? Are there any vitamins that an excess of will affect implantation? I think I'm okay but I'd really appreciate some feedback from anyone that would like to give me there thoughts. I've never felt healthier in my life!

On top of that we are doing nightly Fertility Massages (my husband does them to my belly and uterus) and I'm doing Fertility Yoga.

Phew, I think that's it. (there were more when I was still in the stem cycle process).

Thanks so very very much! I know it seems crazy but I really need this to work. I just can't make eggs sadly even though I'm 37 (old but not that old). 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for anyone that can take the time to weigh in. 

/links


----------



## magza

Hi All, just want to say it definitely helps! I've used this protocol at my first IVF attempt last year. And I did get my BFP at the first try. Even though it sadly end up in a MM, I still think this protocol helped a lot. This is my second try of IVF, the fresh cycle ended in a BFN. But through this following FET, I just got my BFP! It is still early days, but I just want to share with you the protocol does help!  Thanks Angelbumps for putting it together! Now I am just wondering whether any knowledgeable lady can check for me, which supplements should be taking until 12 weeks? I am planning to take:

Pregnacare    1
Q10        100mg
selenium  200ug
Vit C        1000mg
VitB complex    1
VitB6      500mg
VitB12    1500ug(not sure whether I should take 500mg to      match the VitB6?)
Zinc        15mg
Omega3    2
L- Arginine 500mg
ALA          100mg

Are these too much?  

Thank you very much! And for ladies going through the 2ww,
just try to relax as much as you can( I know it's super hard, but just try). I think the calm spirit really helps the little bean to settle down. And pray to God, after all it is not something we can control anymore. It is all in God's hand now. Lots of baby dusts to everyone!


----------



## Button20

Hi yorkiemum

I posted on here quite recently on my experience after reading this protocol.  We have been trying to conceive for four years following a missed miscarriage back in 2010 and two failed rounds of IVF last year.  I decided it has to be worth trying anything so started taking all these supplements following the feedback on here.

I found after three months of following this protocol that I was pregnant I really could not believe it after all this time. Unfortunately the pregnancy ended as an ectopic pregnancy.  But I do really believe that these supplements helped me.  To have nothing for four years and then three months of this and something.  My Dr however was skeptical and as soon as I found out I was pregnant told me to stop taking it all and only have the folic acid. 

This is what I have been following and just starting to take them again now my three months is up following my methotrexate dose.

I was on 
1 x zinc 15mg
1 x iron & Vit c 14mg & 60mg
1 x B12 with folic acid 500mg and 400mg
1 x folic acid 400ug
1 x selenium 200ug
1 x largine 500mg
1 x b6 50mg
1 x bee propolis 1000mg (every other day)
2 x royal jelly 500mg
2 x Q10 30mg

DH was on 
1 x zinc 
1 x selenium
1 x folic acid
1 x Q10
1 x Larginine
1 x royal jelly
1 x bee propolis (now and then) 

Hope this helps

Button x


----------



## hurleydogs

Hello Everyone!  Well I'm pregnant!  Yeah! It was my first IVF transfer and we are super excited!!!

I have excellent Beta's so far!  I am still taking most of the supplements from the protocol and the ones I had listed in my earlier post.  Does anyone know if there are any that I should stop right away? Thanks so much!!

Danielle


----------



## WhizzyWoo

Hello Ladies,

I have decided to slowly but surely read all the comments on this post and have got to page 48 *a little obsessive I know* but I think it is such a helpful post.

I start IVF in January and have been taking most of the supplements with an addition of Maca, since my first consultation back in July. I am now going to add the following over the next 2 months: Selenium, Vit B Complex, Bee Propolis, Alpha Lipoic Acid. I will post updates if anyone is interested in how I’m doing with this protocol.

Wishing anyone reading this journey, lots of sticky baby dust.

Whizzy    
XOXO


----------



## karenanna

Whizzy - lots of   

I still keep an eye on this thread - you've probably come across me somewhere if you've read up to page 48.

Yes, please let us know how it goes


Hurley Dogs -     

KA xxx


----------



## mamochka

Hurley - congrats!

I am 17w tomorrow and here is what i kept:

pregnacare+omega - everyday
vit B complex 50 (Solgar)- every other day
selenium - every other day
kelp - everyday
vit C 500mg - everyday
vit D 3000iu- everyday
calcium - 180mg everyday

and i am trying to eat a lot of berries and fruit and spinach for iron (other veg are difficult at the moment)


----------



## WhizzyWoo

Oops....Congratulations Hurley!!!! Lovely news. X

Karen Anna, I've come across you lots lol. Was amazing if you to pick up for Angelbumps. I'm waiting to get paid to buy some the vitamins I haven't started...I'm spending a small fortune, but I'm praying it will be worth it. I'd be grateful for any other tips you might have.

Mamochka, congrats on your pregnancy.

Whizzy
XOXO


----------



## karenanna

Whizzy

Apart from the vitamins I stopped all alcohol, caffeine, fizzy drinks etc... (Boring I know), filtered my water (water became my favourite drink) and then I did exercise 4 times a week.

It was hard work but worth it ...

KA xxx


----------



## WhizzyWoo

Hi Karen Anna,

I'm terrible with exercise, what did you do?

I've had cut out the other stuff since July, wasn't hard as I don't really drink, fizzy drinks...I have had the odd cup of tea, but less then my 8 cups a day. Just thought if I do it now, come 3 months before treatment (November) it would be easier to cut it out completely. 

From your previous posts, I'm trying to increase my water from 2 litres to 3, I have a weak bladder so this so difficult, and I'm dreading wetting myself whilst having ET.

I feel like preparing myself is helping me stay positive, although I had a low day a couple of days ago and couldn't stop crying.

Whizzy
XOXO


----------



## Belle82

Hi I am wondering if anyone else has any problems with taking lots of vitamins and pills? I have just started taking A WHOLE LOT hoping they will help improve our chances when we do our first ICSI next year and after I take them all I feel really sick and I am wondering if its too much at once and how I should stagger them throughout the day. Any suggestions?? This is what i am currently on

EPO - 1000mg first 12 days of cycle
VIT C - 500mg
CO-ENZYME Q10 - 60mg
FOLIC ACID - 800mg
ZINC - 15mg
IRON - 14mg
VIT B COMPLEX
PREGNACARE CONCEPTION
SELENIUM - 200mg
ROYAL JELLY - 500mg
BEE PROPOLIS - 500mg
VIT B12 - 25mg
VIT B6 - 100mg
VIT E - 400mg
VIT D - 25mg
OMEGA 3,6,9 TABLET

I also take a 75mg Asprin before bed. Any advice on if any of these things shouldn't be taken together or if it is just too much to take?? 

Thanks xxxx


----------



## WhizzyWoo

Hello Jennayr

I split them up to take with meals as they can upset your stomach a bit:

Breakfast:

Omega 3 Fish Oil
Pregnacare Conception
Royal Jelly
Maca

Lunch:
Folic Acid
Zinc
Q10
Royal Jelly
Maca

Dinner:
Folic Acid
L-Arginine
Iron
Royal Jelly
Maca

I still have to add Selenium, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Bee Propolis and Vitamin B complex to my regime.

Remember to drink lots of water to help your body get the vitamins where they need to go.

Good luck

Whizzy
XOXO


----------



## karenanna

WhizzyWoo said:


> Hi Karen Anna,
> 
> I'm terrible with exercise, what did you do?
> 
> I've had cut out the other stuff since July, wasn't hard as I don't really drink, fizzy drinks...I have had the odd cup of tea, but less then my 8 cups a day. Just thought if I do it now, come 3 months before treatment (November) it would be easier to cut it out completely.
> 
> From your previous posts, I'm trying to increase my water from 2 litres to 3, I have a weak bladder so this so difficult, and I'm dreading wetting myself whilst having ET.
> 
> I feel like preparing myself is helping me stay positive, although I had a low day a couple of days ago and couldn't stop crying.
> 
> Whizzy
> XOXO


Hi Whizzy

I did Pilates but I also have a cycling and rowing machine.

KA xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi ladies,

I'm taking a range of supplements as well....list is:
Folic acid 5mg - GP perscribed
Omega 3 high dose - to control immune
Vitamin D - immune and uk weather 
reservatrol - to control immune 
Co-q10 enzyme 30mg - to control immune 
Iron tablets as I'm aenimic 
Pregnacare conception 

Question, do you check with your ivf clinic about taking them. I've read for example on my omega 3 that cannot be taken with heparin. Will be taking this a apart of cycle.

Pani x


----------



## karenanna

Hi Pani

I mentioned the supplement to the ARGC and they were happy with the ones I was taking.

So always double check.

KA xxx


----------



## andie175

Hi, Could anyone please tell me the correct dose of magnesium I should take. I am currently taking a high strength dose. The dosage is 500mg of magnesium and 5mg of vit B6. I take just one capsule daily. I am also taking pregnacare, and Hydroxychloroquine 200 mg x 1 daily. I am about to cycle again, last bcp tonight. The clinic suggested the magnesium but did not give a recommended dosage.

Thanks in advance for your time and valuable knowledge  

Andie x


----------



## karenanna

Hi Andie

I found this earlier post - hurleydogs was taking 400mg

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.msg5892059#msg5892059

KA xxx


----------



## andie175

Thank You  KA  Very much appreciated.

A xx


----------



## Wonderthecat

Hello All,

Did you stop taking all of the vitamins and supplements once you started IVF or did you continue with it once your protocols started?

I've been taking most of what is on the list since July in an effort to boost the quality of my dear old eggs!

Enjoy your day, Ladies xxx


----------



## MovingSiren

WhizzyWoo said:


> Hi Karen Anna,
> 
> I'm terrible with exercise, what did you do?
> 
> I've had cut out the other stuff since July, wasn't hard as I don't really drink, fizzy drinks...I have had the odd cup of tea, but less then my 8 cups a day. Just thought if I do it now, come 3 months before treatment (November) it would be easier to cut it out completely.
> 
> From your previous posts, I'm trying to increase my water from 2 litres to 3, I have a weak bladder so this so difficult, and I'm dreading wetting myself whilst having ET.
> 
> I feel like preparing myself is helping me stay positive, although I had a low day a couple of days ago and couldn't stop crying.
> 
> Whizzy
> XOXO


I'm rubbish with exercises too so took up swimming twice a week and 30 minutes power walks daily.


----------



## karenanna

Wondercat - I kept taking the supplements. Some you need to stop if you get a BFP. Have a reread of the first page.

KA xxx


----------



## Goldie7

Hi ladies! 
Just wondering, (this has probably been asked trillion times before so apologies) my last cycle we were told we had quality issues so DP is on a sperm improvement protocol and Penny has started me on melatonin, I'm wondering about adding inositol or reservatrol? Penny treated me for immune issue as I have endo and psoriasis but I haven't done any immune testing...

Ladies I appreciate any advice, best of luck with whatever stage you're at on your fertility rollercoaster ride  

J xx


----------



## hayleye

Hi Ladies,

I've been taking most of what's on the protocol list for about 3 months. My cycles were about 28 days long, and since I was on the protocol my cycles have gone to pot. My first was 26 days, my second 32 (no ovulation occurred either) and now on CD14 I've got light spotting (for 2 days so far). I've stopped taking all the pills as I'm worried this is damaging me. I have not experienced spotting on CD14 before. I'm not pregnant either, have not DTD as was expecting to start when the spotting came.

I was hoping to start IVF early next year and now I'm worried I cannot tell the Dr on my first consultation that I'm ovulating any more.

Does anyone have any advice why this might be happening or has it happened to you?


----------



## karenanna

Hayleye

The Dr should run tests before you start IVF to check your hormones and ovulation. I always had regular cycles and didn't realise I wasn't ovulating properly when I had them so you can't assume a regular cycle means ovulation. I was diagnosed with PCO.

In terms of the vitamins only take them if you feel comfortable.

KA xxx


----------



## Jellybean#1

Hi All,

I am fairly new to the site, hubby and I have just had our first ICSI which resulted in BFN with no frosties, we have male factor with low count and poor morphology 1-2% and motility 

We have started the new year off wanting to improve his numbers and my egg quality as although I have good AMH and no other issues the embryologist said that the outer layer on some of my eggs was a bit too think and not great quality.

Hubby is on wellman and I on wellwoman, the Dr has prescribed us both 5mg of folic acid daily.

Also hubby works for himself and sometimes uses strong chemicals and never used to wear gloves as been doing it for a few years but Dr suggested that this may be affecting this due to absorption through skin so now he wears gloves and face mask.

I have started making hubby and I smoothies, I also need to loose some more weight so in mine is:

Low fat greek yoghurt
Frozen raspberries, peach, strawberries etc
Rice milk
teaspoon of raw honey 
and a spoon of a holland and barret mix which contains Green tea, raspberry ketones, spirulina, maca and a few other bits.

In hubbys he has ...

Low fat greek yoghurt
Frozen raspberries, peach, strawberries, Blueberries  etc
Rice milk
teaspoon of raw honey 
whey protein
Maca
Spirulina 
Acai - goji, pomegrante, blueberry mix 

Do they sound about right?

We are also reducing carbs in our diet, increasing fish intake and protein and reducing dairy as recommended by Dr. for hubby 



I need to order some bee pollen from the net as my local store only had capsules 

Thanks


----------



## BabaBee

What a relief finding this post,  such a great reading about supplements in a structured and comprehensive manner!
Having adapted this schedule to my previous routine, I end up with my new list below (split in two meals).
My dilemma is .. ‘am I doing the right thing to combine supplements this way or should I be aware of any of them ‘clashing’?  for example, we learnt of NO tea with folic acid, or.. Vitamin D must be taken WITH magnesium .. What else is there that I migh tbe missing?!
I am always worried that I might be doing some other lethal cocktail ? !


breakfast:
vitamin C
Q10
ALA Alpha Lipoic Acid
Bee Propolis
Royal Jelly
Magnesium (is crucial when taking Vitamin D as D uses Magnesium to absorb + Magnesium helps mood  )
Vitamin D (I was a bit low on that)

Lunch:
Pregnacare Conception
MACA
Probiotics
Vitamin B6
Selenium
L-Argine

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## karenanna

Bababee

Looks OK to me - just have a double check through the front page to reassure yourself too.

Lots of   

KA xxx


----------



## mamochka

I thought Vit D is always combined with Calcium not Magnesium.

Iron to be combined with Vit C and never close to taking Ca.

I was always taking Pregnacare in the morning + probiotics + Vit D and the rest of the minerals and supplement distributed between lunch and dinner. Logic being Pregnacare has a lot of components already but in not so generous quantities so did not want to double up.

Btw, bee products are famous for increasing immunity and for some women TTC it is counter productive to take them as they already have overly aggressive immunes. So better be aware if this!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Also, whilst some women put their success down to bee products they hsve also been linked to increased oestrogen production so not necessarily a good thing for all women (eg those prone to Ohss etc). Not to put you off as ultimately we all have to choose what's best for us but just to make you aware  

Grey x


----------



## karenanna

Extract from the front page on Magnesium

_Magnesium
We need B1 and magnesium for energy production. Take with selenium, calcium, vitamin B6, and D to aid in absorption. Take with protein foods. Alcohol, tea, coffee, and smoking inhibit absorption. Taking supplements such as magnesium can help to reduce the risk of miscarriage since these nutrients are all required to help the pituitary and ovaries produce the high levels of oestrogen and progesterone needed to secure the pregnancy until the placenta can take over._

Vitamin D does aid the absorption of calcium though ...http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Summerhealth/Pages/vitamin-D-sunlight.aspx

/links

PS Always check the vitamins you are taking with your clinic ladies - lots of


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi there.
Wow what an amazing thread. I've read so many pages but can't quite get through all 90....so sorry if I'm repeating a question.

Can anyone tell me if the protocol is all fine to take with Clomid? I'm just on my second cycle of Clomid and want to give myself the very best chance next cycle.

I've already purchased most of of the vits & already taking pregnacare conception.
Thanks xx


----------



## karenanna

Sorry for the delay in reply - I think it is fine with clomid, but always worth mentioning any supplements you are taking to your clinic.

KA xxx


----------



## Flipsy

Is it possible to take too many supplements? I seem to be taking loads. I think I'm right in thinking that any B vitamins not needed is expelled in you urine - please correct me if I'm wrong.

We have 7.5 month twins & are preparing for a FET. Starting acupuncture this evening.


----------



## karenanna

Flipsy

It's always worth checking vitamins with your clinic.

I did take a reduced number of the vitamins in the protocol.

I'm not sure about the vitamin B question   sorry

KA xxx


----------



## Kaz2009

Hi, we're between cycles at the moment, had some family stuff going on, not really in the right place at the moment to start another cycle.  I'm wanting to use the next 2-3 months to introduce supplements to improve my wellbeing and egg quality, hoping when we start tx it will improve our chances of implementation etc.  Just been reading angelbumps extensive list, I'm after a little advice on some of the doseages, what dose fish oil should I take and how much eve primrose should I take?  Also if I take 50mg B6 how much B12 should I take?  I was thinking of just taking a vit b complex but many I've seen only contain 10mg B6.  How much magnesium should I be taking?  I take the pregnacare pre-conception as well.  Hope to hear from you soon.  Wishing you all the best on your journey xxx


----------



## karenanna

Kaz

I think the 1000mg Evening Primrose ones are the high strength ones, most of the fish oils are 1000mg too (although I opted for a Folic acid with added Omega 3 (think it was a Pregnacare one) - not quite the same as Fish oil but some of the same properties).

I think a 50mg B6 with a 10mg B12 - in terms of vitamin B complex should be OK - as I understand the reason for adding the B12 is to help absorb the B6.

Hope this helps

KA xxx

PS I found our Holland and Barrett had a nutritionist who was very helpful in terms of the supplements and doses so you could always double check


----------



## karenanna

Hi El

There shouldn't be a problem continuing with vitamin D at this stage, just do a check with your clinic once you start your cycle.

KA xxx


----------



## karenanna

Sorry for the delay in replying ... I'd always recommend checking with your Dr or Clinic.

The research evidence implies that the jury is out on its safety during pregnancy so I think they recommend avoiding it - although there is some positive evidence there's also some negative.

KA xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Hi there

I'm just wondering if it is ok to take Royal Jelly with having Endometriosis, i've read mixed reviews and now I don't know whether or not to keep taking itamy advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## karenanna

Hi Hollywood130

I would check with your clinic

KA xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Thank you


----------



## Evie777

Hi Angelbumps and ladies. Anyone on here trying naturally? I've just had a referral to test my tubes after 2 years of BFNs. My bloods were all fine apart from FSH 10.5 (gp says normal) DH is perfecto. 

I've started taking maca. I used to take Agnus Castus, stopped when I started acupuncture to see what it did on its own. Thinking to start it again alongside cq10, royal jelly and wheat grass...thoughts? Do you think it is my FSH stopping me getting pregnant? And are these supplements the right ones if that's the case? 

Thank you!


----------



## karenanna

Hi Evie

The clinic I did my IVF with liked FSH levels to be under 10. Have a look at this link on levels http://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

In terms of supplements - I know some people don't like wheatgrass as they believe it artificially lowers FSH levels but doesn't really change your hormones properly. This may just be opinion though.

If you are taking COQ10 make sure it doesn't contain vitamin E.

KA xxx

PS I think most people use agnus casts and maca to help regulate their cycles

PPS Also check out this list http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0


----------



## Evie777

Hi Karenanna, thanks so much for your responce. Why shouldnt the cq10 have vitamin E? Mine does   X


----------

